# [UNBRICK] ZTE V5 Red Bull V9180 2GB RAM, 8GB ROM



## marus2 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi there.
All, who want to turn on their phone, this won’t respond to anything and after connecting to PC, many partitions appear and phone is connected in device manager in windows as QHUSB_DLOAD (or similar) are welcome here.
Congratulation, you have an soft brick in your hands.
But it isn’t as hopeless as it seems, your phone can be repaired.

There are two methods how to restore phone. Easy and hard 

Easy way:
*Not tested.* The theory is, that phone won't start because it have damaged MBR sector. So goal is to get  a copy of MBR sector from worked phone and flash it to damaged one.

It should work :angel:

It's a pitty, that easy way is still under some developing and here is the hard way.

*Edit: Try to flash file from post below from fazerg and give some feedback. If it works, whole hard way is not needed to do. But, still not tested. *

Requirement:
-	Linux system (for example portable Ubuntu) - http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
Before preparing USB stick, try if it is visible in your BIOS. My 8GB stick won’t, so I have to use some old 4GBs. After this, some BIOSes need not only to make boot priority to removable devices, but you have to prioritize USB in HDD boot priority.
-	Some knowledge about disk partitioning 
-	Patience – lot of patience

Let’s start
-	Boot linux.
-	Connect phone – the blue LED should blink.
-	Wait until new disks is connected (the time is always different, I don’t know why, sometimes it is almost instant, sometimes I have to wait 30 minutes). The phone may constantly mount and unmount, don’t worry, it’s normal behavior for phone in your condition.
-	After you have stable connection, press ctrl-alt-t (run terminal window).
-	Type 

```
sudo su
```
you gain root access in linux.
-	Type 

```
fdisk –l
```

You’ll see something like this (try to read the whole message, real output is very long).






/dev/sda – your system disk
/dev/sdb – your data disk (if you have some)
/dev/sdc – USB stick with linux
/dev/sdd – phone 

And a warning message:
WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdd'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.

For now you are interested in /dev/sdd

-  type:

```
parted /dev/sdd
```
Then inside parted just type

```
print
```
Some error message would appear, just type o or ok
You should see table like this:





That's all in parted, just type

```
quit
```
Then you must save these partitions 13 – modemst1, 14 - modemst2 and 22 – persist. It contains your unique IMEI and MAC addresses of WiFi and Bluetooth.

You can do it this way:
Create folder on your hard drive or probably on your bootable Ubuntu USB if it has enough space to do it. Let say we call it v5backup. 

type:

```
dd if=/dev/sdd13 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst1
dd if=/dev/sdd14 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst2
dd if=/dev/sdd22 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/persist
```
Great, you have saved very important information.* Do not share them with anyone* – It can bring you a problem if you have two mobiles with the same IMEI. 

*Note: As a backup path do not use /dev/sdb but path, which you see in file explorer like /media/name_of_drive/DATA*

Optional, but very recommended step: Make backup of a every single partition by typing:

```
dd if=/dev/sdd1 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modem
dd if=/dev/sdd2 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/sbl1
```
and so on…

So let’s restore.
1)	Find someone with the same phone – in this case ZTE V5 2/8GB.
- Set donors phone do fastbootmode (turn it off, press vol- and power), then  go to last line – Dload mode. Then connect it to PC
- Type 

```
dd if=/dev/sdd of=/<path_to_where_you_want>/v5backup/full.img
```
This makes full image sector by sector of donors phone.
- Wait until done  - beware of choosing destination folder – full backup would have about 8GB, so you have to have enough free space.
- Turn on donors phone (about 20 sec press power button).

2)	Connect your phone, wait until it connect, and make reverse step
- Type

```
dd if=/<path_to_where_you_want>/v5backup/full.img of=/dev/sdd
```
- Wait until done.
- Buy donor some beer 

After flash complete, don’t disconnect phone, LED begins to blink and after some time (maybe 5 minutes), phone should begin to recharge from PC’s USBport. 

If you haven’t donor to give you a phone, I can upload my backup. BUT, it is 5GB file, I don’t have such big storage to upload. And, I made this step in windows by using HDDraw copy tool, so this file will be unusable in linux. 

After your phone restart, you can see, that it is the same as donors  Didn’t I say, it’s a bit copy? Unfortunately, you can’t make a call or connect to Wifi, because you lost all NV information. Let’s restore them…

Reset your phone into fastbootmode (turn it off, press vol- and power), then  go to last line – Dload mode, connect it to PC and type:

```
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst1 of=/dev/sdd13
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst2 of=/dev/sdd14
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/persist of=/dev/sdd22
```

That’s all. Now, you should have fully worked phone with dual sim, WiFi and Bluetooth worked. Congratulations :fingers-crossed:

If you don't undestand something in this guide, feel free to PM me. 

This guide is made with big help and technical support from fazerg.  Thank you, without your advice, I'm still having a brick.


----------



## fazerg (Nov 23, 2014)

In case  no backup available.
Attached  file should  help  recover the 2/8 version phone and make it  bootable at least  into  fastboot and/or  recovery mode.
Just  unpack it and do  in similar  way


```
dd if=head.img of=/dev/sdx
```
where x stands for  drive  letter of  bricked  phone as it is  visible by Ubuntu and  head.img  is located in Ubuntu  home  folder. Otherwise  full path to  head.img  file  must be  typed e.g. if=/media/ubuntu/<disk_name>/<path_to_file>/head.img if  the  file is on another mounted disk  either  hard or  flash  drive or if=~/Desktop/head.img if  the file is on Ubuntu desktop


----------



## saritkgp143 (Nov 25, 2014)

fazerg said:


> In case  no backup available.
> Attached  file should  help  recover the  phone and make it  bootable at least  into  fastboot and/or  recovery mode.
> Just  unpack it and do  in similar  way
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I dont know much but i have the same situation after trying to root ma phone.........someone said if i copy the stock rom v1.15 into sd card and update using the option install update using external sd (nubia recovery).

will that work?


----------



## fazerg (Nov 25, 2014)

saritkgp143 said:


> I dont know much but i have the same situation after trying to root ma phone.........someone said if i copy the stock rom v1.15 into sd card and update using the option install update using external sd (nubia recovery).
> will that work?

Click to collapse



Say  exactly please what is the current  condition of  your phone. Can you get into  recovery and/or  fastboot mode?


----------



## Giuseppe24 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi, your guide is very good, my zte during the update 1.12 downloaded by needrom turned off and it' s dead; It doesn't turn on in any mode, including fastboot.
I tried to follow your guide but I'm not able to make the backup of modemst1, so I can't go on. I'm also not able to set the donor phone in dload mode.
Please, Can you please help me to write the correct comand using ubuntu. I don't know when i was wrong.
Thank you.


----------



## marus2 (Nov 25, 2014)

Did you try to flash file from fazerg's post? 

If it succeed, you won't need donor's phone.


----------



## Giuseppe24 (Nov 25, 2014)

Yes, after the flash ubuntu see all the 27 partitions but the phone doesnt' start.


----------



## marus2 (Nov 26, 2014)

Giuseppe24 said:


> I tried to follow your guide but I'm not able to make the backup of modemst1,

Click to collapse



What error message ubuntu writes?



Giuseppe24 said:


> I'm also not able to set the donor phone in dload mode.

Click to collapse



Not hard, just follow these instructions:
turn it off, press vol- and power, then go to last line – Dload mode


----------



## Giuseppe24 (Nov 26, 2014)

marus2 said:


> What error message ubuntu writes?
> 
> 
> Not hard, just follow these instructions:
> turn it off, press vol- and power, then go to last line – Dload mode

Click to collapse



I going to try again the fazerg's files but when I type the script "dd if=/dev/sde of=/dev/sdf " (the phone is sde, the USB key is sdf) the USB key is partitioned and it becomes unusable.
When I add to the script " /zte" or "/backup" Ubuntu  appears: "no such directory".
What can I do?
Thanks


----------



## marus2 (Nov 27, 2014)

Giuseppe24 said:


> dd if=/dev/sde of=/dev/sdf

Click to collapse



This command makes a whole copy of source disk. If you want to do an single image file, type:


```
dd if=/dev/sde of=/dev/sdf/full.img
```


----------



## Giuseppe24 (Nov 27, 2014)

marus2 said:


> This command makes a whole copy of source disk. If you want to do an single image file, type:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



So If I wanna a backup of modemst1 ecc. I must type:
dd if=/dev/sde13 of=/dev/sdf/modemst1.img
dd if=/dev/sde14 of=/dev/sdf/modemst2.img
dd if=/dev/sde22 of=/dev/sdf/nv.img
It is right?


----------



## marus2 (Nov 27, 2014)

Yes, that's right.


----------



## Giuseppe24 (Nov 27, 2014)

marus2 said:


> Yes, that's right.

Click to collapse



Good thanks, and then I type:
dd if=/dev/sdd/head.img of=/dev/sde
I wait five minutes
dd if=/dev/sdf/modemst1.img of=/dev/sde13
And I go on for modemst2 on sde14 and persist on sde22
Is it right?


----------



## marus2 (Nov 27, 2014)

```
dd if=/dev/sd[B]d[/B]/head.img of=/dev/sde
```

Only if you have head.img file in sdd drive...otherwise it wont' found that file.

After flashing this file, try to turn on your phone. I is possible, that you won't need to flash modemst1, 2 etc.


----------



## Giuseppe24 (Nov 27, 2014)

marus2 said:


> ```
> dd if=/dev/sd[B]d[/B]/head.img of=/dev/sde
> ```
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have this file on ubuntu desktop, the ubuntu is installed on sdd usb key.


----------



## Giuseppe24 (Nov 27, 2014)

Giuseppe24 said:


> I have this file on ubuntu desktop, the ubuntu is installed on sdd usb key.

Click to collapse



[email protected]:/home/ubuntu# dd if=/dev/sde13 of=/dev/sdf/modemst1.img
dd: failed to open ‘/dev/sdf/modemst1.img’: Not a directory
I have this error


----------



## marus2 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hm, it seems, I have an mistake in guide. 
The output file path  should  be like you  see it  in  file  manager  /media/Giuseppe24/DATA/v5backup for  example.


----------



## Giuseppe24 (Nov 27, 2014)

marus2 said:


> Hm, it seems, I have an mistake in guide.
> The path  should  be like you  see it  in  file  manager  /media/Giuseppe24/DATA/v5backup for  example.

Click to collapse



I corrected the script and now it works
[email protected]:/home/ubuntu# dd if=/dev/sde13 of=/media/ubuntu/usb/modemst1.img
3072+0 records in
3072+0 records out
1572864 bytes (1,6 MB) copied, 0,0964907 s, 16,3 MB/s
I made all backup and flashed the fazerg's file but the phone doesn't start; need I a donors phone?


----------



## marus2 (Nov 27, 2014)

Did you try to charge phone for some time? 

Try start fastboot or recovery.


----------



## Giuseppe24 (Nov 27, 2014)

Now the phone  is in charge but I think the flash is not successful because the first partition has a unlocated space (see the image)


----------



## marus2 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi there.
All, who want to turn on their phone, this won’t respond to anything and after connecting to PC, many partitions appear and phone is connected in device manager in windows as QHUSB_DLOAD (or similar) are welcome here.
Congratulation, you have an soft brick in your hands.
But it isn’t as hopeless as it seems, your phone can be repaired.

There are two methods how to restore phone. Easy and hard 

Easy way:
*Not tested.* The theory is, that phone won't start because it have damaged MBR sector. So goal is to get  a copy of MBR sector from worked phone and flash it to damaged one.

It should work :angel:

It's a pitty, that easy way is still under some developing and here is the hard way.

*Edit: Try to flash file from post below from fazerg and give some feedback. If it works, whole hard way is not needed to do. But, still not tested. *

Requirement:
-	Linux system (for example portable Ubuntu) - http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
Before preparing USB stick, try if it is visible in your BIOS. My 8GB stick won’t, so I have to use some old 4GBs. After this, some BIOSes need not only to make boot priority to removable devices, but you have to prioritize USB in HDD boot priority.
-	Some knowledge about disk partitioning 
-	Patience – lot of patience

Let’s start
-	Boot linux.
-	Connect phone – the blue LED should blink.
-	Wait until new disks is connected (the time is always different, I don’t know why, sometimes it is almost instant, sometimes I have to wait 30 minutes). The phone may constantly mount and unmount, don’t worry, it’s normal behavior for phone in your condition.
-	After you have stable connection, press ctrl-alt-t (run terminal window).
-	Type 

```
sudo su
```
you gain root access in linux.
-	Type 

```
fdisk –l
```

You’ll see something like this (try to read the whole message, real output is very long).






/dev/sda – your system disk
/dev/sdb – your data disk (if you have some)
/dev/sdc – USB stick with linux
/dev/sdd – phone 

And a warning message:
WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdd'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.

For now you are interested in /dev/sdd

-  type:

```
parted /dev/sdd
```
Then inside parted just type

```
print
```
Some error message would appear, just type o or ok
You should see table like this:





That's all in parted, just type

```
quit
```
Then you must save these partitions 13 – modemst1, 14 - modemst2 and 22 – persist. It contains your unique IMEI and MAC addresses of WiFi and Bluetooth.

You can do it this way:
Create folder on your hard drive or probably on your bootable Ubuntu USB if it has enough space to do it. Let say we call it v5backup. 

type:

```
dd if=/dev/sdd13 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst1
dd if=/dev/sdd14 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst2
dd if=/dev/sdd22 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/persist
```
Great, you have saved very important information.* Do not share them with anyone* – It can bring you a problem if you have two mobiles with the same IMEI. 

*Note: As a backup path do not use /dev/sdb but path, which you see in file explorer like /media/name_of_drive/DATA*

Optional, but very recommended step: Make backup of a every single partition by typing:

```
dd if=/dev/sdd1 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modem
dd if=/dev/sdd2 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/sbl1
```
and so on…

So let’s restore.
1)	Find someone with the same phone – in this case ZTE V5 2/8GB.
- Set donors phone do fastbootmode (turn it off, press vol- and power), then  go to last line – Dload mode. Then connect it to PC
- Type 

```
dd if=/dev/sdd of=/<path_to_where_you_want>/v5backup/full.img
```
This makes full image sector by sector of donors phone.
- Wait until done  - beware of choosing destination folder – full backup would have about 8GB, so you have to have enough free space.
- Turn on donors phone (about 20 sec press power button).

2)	Connect your phone, wait until it connect, and make reverse step
- Type

```
dd if=/<path_to_where_you_want>/v5backup/full.img of=/dev/sdd
```
- Wait until done.
- Buy donor some beer 

After flash complete, don’t disconnect phone, LED begins to blink and after some time (maybe 5 minutes), phone should begin to recharge from PC’s USBport. 

If you haven’t donor to give you a phone, I can upload my backup. BUT, it is 5GB file, I don’t have such big storage to upload. And, I made this step in windows by using HDDraw copy tool, so this file will be unusable in linux. 

After your phone restart, you can see, that it is the same as donors  Didn’t I say, it’s a bit copy? Unfortunately, you can’t make a call or connect to Wifi, because you lost all NV information. Let’s restore them…

Reset your phone into fastbootmode (turn it off, press vol- and power), then  go to last line – Dload mode, connect it to PC and type:

```
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst1 of=/dev/sdd13
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst2 of=/dev/sdd14
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/persist of=/dev/sdd22
```

That’s all. Now, you should have fully worked phone with dual sim, WiFi and Bluetooth worked. Congratulations :fingers-crossed:

If you don't undestand something in this guide, feel free to PM me. 

This guide is made with big help and technical support from fazerg.  Thank you, without your advice, I'm still having a brick.


----------



## marus2 (Nov 27, 2014)

Now I really don't know as I'm not at home to try, how my phone behave. 
I'll try it tomorrow.. 

But it seems you have to install files from donor's phone


----------



## Giuseppe24 (Nov 28, 2014)

I find the donors phone but I don't fint the dload mode


----------



## marus2 (Nov 28, 2014)

First, turn off donor's phone, then 
go to fastboot mode: vol -  and power


----------



## Giuseppe24 (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## marus2 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hm there is not last line... Maybe I look for another method to enter dload mode.

You should have fastboot like this





I really don't know, why you have such different one. 
Try this (worked on another nubia phones):

The trick is that working phone can be switched in Dload mode holding Vol+ Vol- and Power buttons for a while ( up to 20 sec) after switched off phone connected to USB and then release Power button and after 2-3 sec release both Vol buttons. In Windows it's more easy to see in Device Manager , Qualcomm EMMC should appear. More details you may find on 4PDA, in this post for nubia Z5:
http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showt...ost&p=29568317

I think, you have factory fatboot mode installed. Because I bricked my phone after I flash custom recovery, I have another fastboot mode.

So If you think it will be easier to try this method or you have problems using above method, try flash CWM or TWRP.
How to do this is listed here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=53814257&postcount=2


----------



## Giuseppe24 (Nov 28, 2014)

The donors phone isn't mine so i cannot flash anything, if I press the vol+ vol- and connect the phone on pc; using ubuntu and I type fdisk -l  don't find the phone;
instead if I do the same things using windows with a driver installed the system sees the phono on COM ports but I don't know how to go on.


----------



## marus2 (Nov 28, 2014)

I fear, without root of donor's phone, it will be impossible to make a backup.

In Dload mode in ubuntu, it shloud immediatelly mount same drives as your bricked one. 
So after that it is easy to make a backup.


----------



## Giuseppe24 (Nov 28, 2014)

If I find the root of the donors phone what do I have to do?


----------



## marus2 (Nov 28, 2014)

You should do this: 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=56634331

As I am thinking twice about it, I doubt it will help you... This method won't copy MBR, which is probably damaged. 

For me seems easier to flash custom recovery, make backup and then flash stock recovery back...


----------



## Giuseppe24 (Nov 29, 2014)

I have a fovour to ask you; could you upload the backup of your phone on my MEGA account.  In this case I will send you my username and password in PM.


----------



## marus2 (Nov 29, 2014)

It seems that will be the only way for you. I can do it on monday, now I can't use my computer - my wife want to do something
So send me your login in PM, but remember - it have almost 5GB.


----------



## Giuseppe24 (Nov 29, 2014)

marus2 said:


> It seems that will be the only way for you. I can do it on monday, now I can't use my computer - my wife want to do something
> So send me your login in PM, but remember - it have almost 5GB.

Click to collapse



You're GREAT! THANKS A LOT. I will send you my username and password tommorow in pm. :angel:


----------



## fazerg (Dec 1, 2014)

It's pity I have notifications about new messages  coming with a big delay or never.
Let me clarify a bit.
I meant  dd if=head.img of=/dev/sdx  (sdf in Giuseppe's case) presuming  that  you have  head.img in the home  folder of your  ubuntu that's  where terminal opens by  default and that's why no path  shown. If you have it in another place you should  type  entire path like:
dd if=~/Desktop/head.img if it is on desktop of your  ubuntu  flash  drive
This part should not be  visible as a partition as there is no partition in this  area, only boot  record and  partition tables. Actually it should not be  visible by parted or  gparted at all.
Giuseppe, can you check  what is output in terminal  for command

```
sudo parted /dev/sdf print
```
or better 

```
sudo gdisk  -l /dev/sdf
```
Note that  gdisk is not installed by default  so you need first

```
sudo apt-get install gdisk
```
It's  a bit strange  about fastboot mode as I have it looking the  same as on  Giuseppe's  phone but  with Download mode  option available

Giuseppe, also,  once you  have  head.img  flashed again,  can you try to boot  your phone  at least in fastboot  mode ( Vol- & Power)  or  recovery (Vol+ &  Power) ? And  you  may need to restart  your  Ubuntu  to see  partition changes on the  phone. At the moment your screenshot is  saying to me that  you have  filled  those  first 16.8 MB  of  space  with  zeroes that's why  it's  appears  as non-partitioned  area.


----------



## Hubymaster (Dec 23, 2014)

hello, i have soft bricked zte v5, it happend when i was flashing 1.12 multilang version.
i did everything as in first post (flashed ubuntu on usb, backed up every partiton, and did full backup of working phone - about 7,8gb (i have two same phones at home)), but when i am trying to do a reverse step - to flash full backup into bricked phone i cant. it shows me an error:
dd: writing to '/dev/sdf': input/output error   - only 22mb was copied at 6mb/s
after this the phone starts to constantly mount and unmount its partitions........
 i tryied it many times. any suggestions what to do?


----------



## fazerg (Dec 24, 2014)

Hubymaster,
have you tried  just reset  your phone and power it up?
I had  a similar behavior on  fully operational  phone when put it in  download mode  and   connected to  Ubuntu. It  was  continiously mounting and unmounting. I had it only once so have no answer how to stop it  but suggest  automount  should be  disabled in  file manager
So, it  worth  to try  reset and power up the  phone. There is  a chance it  will be  able to boot  at least into fastboot or  recovery mode.
If not, that  means  something  went  wrong either  with  backup image or  during  flashing  backup  using dd.
Can you   check again if all partitions  still visible on  bricked phone  by comparison   them  with earlier output  of parted print?


----------



## marus2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I think he cannot turn it on. In PM he writes me, full backup cannot be write back due to some error-in Linux and similar error in Windows by HDD copy tool. 

I would start by flashing head.img from 2nd post.  

Then you may be able to boot recovery or fastboot


----------



## Hubymaster (Dec 25, 2014)

fazerg said:


> Can you   check again if all partitions  still visible on  bricked phone  by comparison   them  with earlier output  of parted print?

Click to collapse



Yes i can see all 27 partitions:

```
Number  Start   End     Size    File system  Name      Flags
 1      16.8MB  83.9MB  67.1MB  fat16        modem     msftdata
 2      83.9MB  84.2MB  328kB                sbl1
 3      84.2MB  84.5MB  328kB                sbl1bak   msftdata
 4      84.5MB  84.6MB  32.8kB               sdi
 5      84.6MB  84.6MB  32.8kB               DDR
 6      84.6MB  85.3MB  655kB                aboot
 7      85.3MB  85.9MB  655kB                abootbak  msftdata
 8      85.9MB  86.2MB  328kB                rpm
 9      86.2MB  86.6MB  328kB                rpmbak    msftdata
10      86.6MB  87.1MB  524kB                tz
11      87.1MB  87.6MB  524kB                tzbak     msftdata
12      87.6MB  88.7MB  1049kB               pad       msftdata
13      88.7MB  90.2MB  1573kB               modemst1
14      90.2MB  91.8MB  1573kB               modemst2
15      91.8MB  93.4MB  1573kB               fsg
16      93.4MB  93.4MB  1024B                fsc
17      93.4MB  93.4MB  8192B                ssd
18      93.4MB  106MB   12.6MB               boot
19      106MB   119MB   12.6MB               recovery
20      119MB   129MB   10.5MB               splash
21      129MB   1178MB  1049MB  ext4         system    msftdata
22      1178MB  1186MB  8389kB  ext4         persist   msftdata
23      1186MB  1320MB  134MB   ext4         cache     msftdata
24      1320MB  1346MB  26.2MB               customfs  msftdata
25      1346MB  1347MB  1049kB               misc
26      1347MB  3340MB  1992MB  ext4         userdata  msftdata
27      3340MB  7818MB  4478MB  fat32        grow      msftdata
```
but i think some partition f.e. *modem* or *recovery* are corrupted, because when i try to write that partitons from my backup (from my 2nd redbull phone). it show me input/output error:

```
dd: writing to ‘/dev/sdf1’: Input/output error
39569+0 records in
39568+0 records out
20258816 bytes (20 MB) copied, 2.64118 s, 7.7 MB/s
```



marus2 said:


> I think he cannot turn it on. In PM he writes me, full backup cannot be write back due to some error-in Linux and similar error in Windows by HDD copy tool.
> I would start by flashing head.img from 2nd post.
> Then you may be able to boot recovery or fastboot

Click to collapse



i tryied it and it processed with no errors but i still cant boot to recovery or into fastboot menu (my phone device is sdf)

```
Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sdf1               1  4294967295  2147483647+  ee  GPT
[email protected]:/home/ubuntu# dd if=head.img of=/dev/sdf
32768+0 records in
32768+0 records out
16777216 bytes (17 MB) copied, 2.1267 s, 7.9 MB/s
```

EDIT:
i was trying to write partition from my backup in this order:
-recovery
-boot
-aboot
-splash
-sbl1
everythink worked with no error message, but now, it seems my phone is now hard bricked, because when i plug it to my usb it doesnt mount ani partition, only blue light is flashing once in 5 minutes. i tryed it in linux and alsho int windows, in linux nothing happend and in windows only that usb has not been reckognized.
it all happend after i flashed sbl1 partition from my backup.

i have no idea what i am suppose to do now


----------



## fazerg (Dec 25, 2014)

It sad if that  happened. In this case only  sending it  back to China will help. The reason  is that  ZTE  has not  published required  binary  files  for hard  brick recover  by QPST. However, try to google for MPRG8926.mbn and  8926_msimage.mbn, they probably are  CPU  dependent, not phone maker.  Hint: these files should be  available inside ROM for  Lenovo s856 you can download  here.  I have no time  to  download  entire  ROM which is 900+MB now.  If you  do it  please  upload here or somewhere  else following  files, they are  very small: 
flash_local.xml
rawprogram0.xml
patch0.xml
MPRG8926.mbn
8926_msimage.mbn
Then it  should be possible to modify xml  using ZTE V5 partition tables and  bring your phone back to life using  QPST.
Why it has happened I can't say right now.  Probably backup  is corrupted somehow.

Can you  check  with  lsusb in  Linux if  device  is  stil  visible  and  how. As  there   will be many  USB devices listed  you  should    run  lsusb  couple times. First  without  phone then plug the  phone   and run again. Note  if  new  device  appears.
Also straight  after boot  into  Ubuntu  connect the phone to  computer  and run in  terminal

```
dmesg | tail -20
```
Post  output here


----------



## Hubymaster (Dec 25, 2014)

I didnt tryied it in linux, but in windows is the phone in device managers appears like qualcomm hs usb qdloader 9008.
i am ataching files from that lenovo rom


----------



## fazerg (Dec 25, 2014)

Hubymaster said:


> I didnt tryied it in linux, but in windows is the phone in device managers appears like qualcomm hs usb qdloader 9008.
> i am ataching files from that lenovo rom

Click to collapse



Well, this  mode  is exactly  the one  where  the phone  will be recovered  with QPST.
There are  two more  files  in  that  ROM  which   will be  needed they  are gpt_main0.bin  and  gpt_backup0.bin. Please, upload them too.
I will take look on  xml  files as  soon as have time.
Meantime find and  download QPST  software.


----------



## marus2 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi there.
All, who want to turn on their phone, this won’t respond to anything and after connecting to PC, many partitions appear and phone is connected in device manager in windows as QHUSB_DLOAD (or similar) are welcome here.
Congratulation, you have an soft brick in your hands.
But it isn’t as hopeless as it seems, your phone can be repaired.

There are two methods how to restore phone. Easy and hard 

Easy way:
*Not tested.* The theory is, that phone won't start because it have damaged MBR sector. So goal is to get  a copy of MBR sector from worked phone and flash it to damaged one.

It should work :angel:

It's a pitty, that easy way is still under some developing and here is the hard way.

*Edit: Try to flash file from post below from fazerg and give some feedback. If it works, whole hard way is not needed to do. But, still not tested. *

Requirement:
-	Linux system (for example portable Ubuntu) - http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
Before preparing USB stick, try if it is visible in your BIOS. My 8GB stick won’t, so I have to use some old 4GBs. After this, some BIOSes need not only to make boot priority to removable devices, but you have to prioritize USB in HDD boot priority.
-	Some knowledge about disk partitioning 
-	Patience – lot of patience

Let’s start
-	Boot linux.
-	Connect phone – the blue LED should blink.
-	Wait until new disks is connected (the time is always different, I don’t know why, sometimes it is almost instant, sometimes I have to wait 30 minutes). The phone may constantly mount and unmount, don’t worry, it’s normal behavior for phone in your condition.
-	After you have stable connection, press ctrl-alt-t (run terminal window).
-	Type 

```
sudo su
```
you gain root access in linux.
-	Type 

```
fdisk –l
```

You’ll see something like this (try to read the whole message, real output is very long).






/dev/sda – your system disk
/dev/sdb – your data disk (if you have some)
/dev/sdc – USB stick with linux
/dev/sdd – phone 

And a warning message:
WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdd'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.

For now you are interested in /dev/sdd

-  type:

```
parted /dev/sdd
```
Then inside parted just type

```
print
```
Some error message would appear, just type o or ok
You should see table like this:





That's all in parted, just type

```
quit
```
Then you must save these partitions 13 – modemst1, 14 - modemst2 and 22 – persist. It contains your unique IMEI and MAC addresses of WiFi and Bluetooth.

You can do it this way:
Create folder on your hard drive or probably on your bootable Ubuntu USB if it has enough space to do it. Let say we call it v5backup. 

type:

```
dd if=/dev/sdd13 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst1
dd if=/dev/sdd14 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst2
dd if=/dev/sdd22 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/persist
```
Great, you have saved very important information.* Do not share them with anyone* – It can bring you a problem if you have two mobiles with the same IMEI. 

*Note: As a backup path do not use /dev/sdb but path, which you see in file explorer like /media/name_of_drive/DATA*

Optional, but very recommended step: Make backup of a every single partition by typing:

```
dd if=/dev/sdd1 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modem
dd if=/dev/sdd2 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/sbl1
```
and so on…

So let’s restore.
1)	Find someone with the same phone – in this case ZTE V5 2/8GB.
- Set donors phone do fastbootmode (turn it off, press vol- and power), then  go to last line – Dload mode. Then connect it to PC
- Type 

```
dd if=/dev/sdd of=/<path_to_where_you_want>/v5backup/full.img
```
This makes full image sector by sector of donors phone.
- Wait until done  - beware of choosing destination folder – full backup would have about 8GB, so you have to have enough free space.
- Turn on donors phone (about 20 sec press power button).

2)	Connect your phone, wait until it connect, and make reverse step
- Type

```
dd if=/<path_to_where_you_want>/v5backup/full.img of=/dev/sdd
```
- Wait until done.
- Buy donor some beer 

After flash complete, don’t disconnect phone, LED begins to blink and after some time (maybe 5 minutes), phone should begin to recharge from PC’s USBport. 

If you haven’t donor to give you a phone, I can upload my backup. BUT, it is 5GB file, I don’t have such big storage to upload. And, I made this step in windows by using HDDraw copy tool, so this file will be unusable in linux. 

After your phone restart, you can see, that it is the same as donors  Didn’t I say, it’s a bit copy? Unfortunately, you can’t make a call or connect to Wifi, because you lost all NV information. Let’s restore them…

Reset your phone into fastbootmode (turn it off, press vol- and power), then  go to last line – Dload mode, connect it to PC and type:

```
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst1 of=/dev/sdd13
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst2 of=/dev/sdd14
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/persist of=/dev/sdd22
```

That’s all. Now, you should have fully worked phone with dual sim, WiFi and Bluetooth worked. Congratulations :fingers-crossed:

If you don't undestand something in this guide, feel free to PM me. 

This guide is made with big help and technical support from fazerg.  Thank you, without your advice, I'm still having a brick.


----------



## Hubymaster (Dec 26, 2014)

with lsusb command my divace appears like:

```
Bus 002 Device 005: ID 05c6:9008 Qualcomm, Inc. Gobi Wireless Modem (QDL mode).
```

 i have downloaded qpst 2.7.411 version
and the output from terminal is:

```
[email protected]:~$ dmesg | tail -20
[   15.309571] input: HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=3 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.1/sound/card1/input13
[   15.513133] init: plymouth-upstart-bridge main process ended, respawning
[   15.516827] init: plymouth-upstart-bridge main process (2227) terminated with status 1
[   15.516836] init: plymouth-upstart-bridge main process ended, respawning
[   16.550903] r8169 0000:05:00.0 eth0: link up
[   16.550910] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready
[   97.680724] usb 2-1.4: new high-speed USB device number 4 using ehci-pci
[   97.773660] usb 2-1.4: New USB device found, idVendor=05c6, idProduct=9008
[   97.773666] usb 2-1.4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0
[   97.773669] usb 2-1.4: Product: QHSUSB__BULK
[   97.773671] usb 2-1.4: Manufacturer: Qualcomm CDMA Technologies MSM
[   97.794814] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial
[   97.794825] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial_generic
[   97.794833] usbserial: USB Serial support registered for generic
[   97.810484] usbcore: registered new interface driver qcserial
[   97.810494] usbserial: USB Serial support registered for Qualcomm USB modem
[   97.810512] qcserial 2-1.4:1.0: Qualcomm USB modem converter detected
[   97.810739] usb 2-1.4: Qualcomm USB modem converter now attached to ttyUSB0
[   97.813588] usbcore: registered new interface driver zte_ev
[   97.813596] usbserial: USB Serial support registered for zte_ev
```


----------



## marus2 (Dec 26, 2014)

It seems that your phone is hard bricked, not soft. 

Please make note of every step you did in advance of fazerg's advices and send it to me if you recover your phone.

Then I'll update 1st post.


----------



## fazerg (Dec 26, 2014)

Hubymaster,  I need to look  carefully  through all supplied files  now. Hopefully,  I'll be  able to modify them for  this  phone.
So far  I can only say that content of gpt_main0.bin is not hard  to re-create, it's  basically  main  partition  table.


----------



## kkffiirr (Dec 30, 2014)

hello
how can i unbrick 1GB?

i have here bricked 1gb/4gb version, and a working 2gb/8gb version.
is there anything i can take from the working one? or i must find an 1gb one?


----------



## marus2 (Dec 30, 2014)

Try flash fazerg's head.img file.

If your phone won't start, then do this:
Connect your bricked phone to ubuntu PC and do first 2 steps (do the parted command)
Then compare my table from OP with your table on ubuntu. I think it will be almost the same and a difference will be on last two partitions.


----------



## kkffiirr (Dec 31, 2014)

marus2 said:


> Try flash fazerg's head.img file.
> 
> If your phone won't start, then do this:
> Connect your bricked phone to ubuntu PC and do first 2 steps (do the parted command)
> Then compare my table from OP with your table on ubuntu. I think it will be almost the same and a difference will be on last two partitions.

Click to collapse



so far, i tried in live cd of ubuntu that i put on usb 4 gb disk, it doesn't detect anything, no new drives or anything else.
should i install the ubuntu? or can it work like this?


----------



## fazerg (Dec 31, 2014)

kkffiirr, you  mean  Ubuntu  running  from  USB  stick  can't  detect the  phone?
Probably  bad  news  for you then. Phone in  recoverable  state  should  be  detected  by Windows  and  by  Ubuntu.
You  should  check  device  manager in Windows  for  connected (possibly "unknown") devices.  In  Ubuntu  you  can  use  terminal  and  check  straight after  phone connected

```
lsusb
```
and

```
dmesg | tail -20
```


----------



## kkffiirr (Dec 31, 2014)

here the related stuff i found:

```
Bus 002 Device 003: ID 05c6:9008 Qualcomm, Inc. Gobi Wireless Modem (QDL mode)
```

and

```
[   13.317490] usbserial: USB Serial support registered for Qualcomm USB modem
[   13.317764] qcserial 2-2:1.0: Qualcomm USB modem converter detected
[   13.318573] usb 2-2: Qualcomm USB modem converter now attached to ttyUSB0
```

i belive this means that either i revive it using qpst or stuf like this, or i ship it back to china (good thing i haven't confirmed it at aliexpress)
it happend after my friend did a wipe in twrp...


----------



## fazerg (Dec 31, 2014)

kkffiirr said:


> it happend after my friend did a wipe in twrp...

Click to collapse



Now  I  want  to  see partitions of  1/4 version  even  more.  I did  wipes  many  many  times  on 2/8  version  with  the  same  TWRP without  any  problem.
If  ROMs  are  compatible must be  something  else  beyond partitions  which  are  flashed  with   ROM update.
Well, for now the only  idea is  that  TWRP  wipes  backup GPT together  with  /data partition on  1/4  version.  However, in  such case it  still shoud be visible  at least in SD-card  mode  with  all the  partitions   visible and  flashable.

kkffiirr, for  your  case  still  have no  solution for now. Can't  find  combination  with  software (QPST etc.)  and  programmer   file talking to each  other and to  phone in correct  maner.


----------



## kkffiirr (Dec 31, 2014)

Before I ship it back I want to try and make a flash using qpst. 
In update 1.15 the phone start defining the cpu as 8926 instead of 8226, guess it should be same for qpst. 
I toke some files from xioami redmi 1s, but it's 1/8 ROM, so I looked for phone with 8x226 and 1/4 ROM, I found two coolpad phones that match this requirement, so if I find flash files with them, and I put the mbn files of the V5 that I already have, it might bring it back. 
What do you think? 

Any idea what can cause such brick?


----------



## fazerg (Dec 31, 2014)

kkffiirr said:


> I... 8926 instead of 8226, guess it should be same for qpst...
> I toke some files from xioami redmi 1s...
> so I looked for phone with 8x226 and 1/4 ROM, I found two coolpad phones that match this requirement, so if I find flash files with them, and I put the mbn files of the V5 that I already have, it might bring it back.
> What do you think?

Click to collapse



1. I gues there are no separate MPRG...  files for  these two, it's the  same SoC actually.
2. Xiaomi 1s has a different SoC,  8x28 where x  stands for 2 (WCDMA) or 6 (CDMA),    however if it's  available  from  Xiaomi probably  worth  a try, if not  compatible  all those programs likje  QPST ( MiFlash  from  Xiaomi qboot  from  motorola)  will refuse to use it
3. If you able to find  those MPRG8926.mbn or bin or hex  files  from Coolpad, do not  forget  to  let us  know ,  8926_msimage.mbn is  unique  but  I believe  that  is possible to generate it
4. Happy  New  Year


----------



## kkffiirr (Jan 1, 2015)

now i am near my computer so i can conclude my findings so far:

*Lenovo S856*
has msm8926, and also has the files: 8926_msimage.mbn MPRG8926.mbn can be downloaded from the link below:
http://lenovo-forums.ru/topic/9751-lenovo-s856-установка-row-прошивки-на-cn-аппараты-для-продвин/

*RedMI 1S*
has msm8626, and has the files: MPRG8626.mbn 8626_msimage.mbn
can be downloaded from en.miui.com (look for fastboot images, it has the flash files in images folder)

*infocus m512*
has msm8926 and 1gb/4gb rom, still has to find it's images

*CoolPad 8702*
has msm8226 and 1gb/4gb rom, might be what i am looking for, i have downloaded the files but have to extract it from their format (.CPB).

*LG G2 mini*
has msm8226, and 1gb/8gb rom. couldn't find it's flashing files yet.


----------



## fazerg (Jan 1, 2015)

Last  three  sound interesting.
Lenovo  already tried but no success, may  you  are  more lucky
Also  Motorola MOTO  G  has  8226 and  all files  available. However there is   their  own  programmer and  singleimage.bin.  Not  sure if  can use it


----------



## kkffiirr (Jan 1, 2015)

fazerg said:


> Last  three  sound interesting.
> Lenovo  already tried but no success, may  you  are  more lucky
> Also  Motorola MOTO  G  has  8226 and  all files  available. However there is   their  own  programmer and  singleimage.bin.  Not  sure if  can use it

Click to collapse



i need help extracting the files from the cpb coolpad file.
any idea? it is not zip or rar. also, i can't find the tempoarly locatoion that Coolpad's tool put them in.

update:
i tried the qboot, but it fail in the singleimage flash:

```
opening device: \\.\COM23
OKAY [  0.005s]
greeting device for command mode
OKAY [  0.001s]
identifying device
...serial = 0x199CD79
...chip-id = 0x805 (MSM8926)
...chip-rev = 0x0
...sv-sbl = 0x0
OKAY [  0.005s]
finding files
...programmer = programmer_8926.mbn
...singleimage = 8926_msimage.mbn
OKAY [  0.009s]
validating files
OKAY [  0.003s]
switching to download mode
OKAY [  0.001s]
greeting device for image downloading
OKAY [  0.001s]
sending programmer
OKAY [  0.011s]
flashing singleimage
FAILED (blank-flash:sdl-transfer-image:sdl-hello:error sending packet)
```


----------



## fazerg (Jan 1, 2015)

So, you have tried this http://www.modaco.com/topic/373530-guide-ygdp-tool-for-flashing-stock-42-44-roms/ I  presume
I don't know how  to find files in  Windows, as for me  Windows  native  search is  just a mess  starting  from Win7
But I'm pretty sure  that unpacked filenames  are   kind of  standard. You may try to search by  typing names  sbl1 or userdata in box in Start menu. Just like this because  other files have  either too short names or  are quite common like  system boot  etc.


----------



## kkffiirr (Jan 1, 2015)

actually i used chinese tool, this seem better, and yet can't find the files...
(i tried searching, not there, maybe it only extract it when it sees the phone).
read please my results with the motorola tool.

BTW, here is the CPB file http://download.yulong.com///DOWNLOAD_INFO/20140822084915913(2).rar
so far i can't get the tool to extract it...


----------



## fazerg (Jan 1, 2015)

That are  good and promising  results! 
Of  course 8926_msimage.mbn is unique  for  each model and  you need  your own  which is  possible to  create

WHich programmer_8926.mbn you used? Where it  came  from?


----------



## kkffiirr (Jan 1, 2015)

okay.
so i have here a working 2gb zte v5, and dead 1gb zte v5.
how can i make the missing files? is to possible to dump it?
(you ignore the fact that according to twrp, the phone has 8926 after the update to version 1.15)
so far the most promising results came from the motorola tool, is there any option to recreate the singleimage file?
its contecnts say EFI part.

also i noticed that in the lenovo and the 1S the equivilent file (8926_msimage.mbn) is half the size of the orginal motorola file (singleimage_8926.bin)
3077K against 1577K


----------



## fazerg (Jan 1, 2015)

It  does not matter, they might be different  depending of partitions configuration
I'm not  sure  that it's possible  to  cretae  msimage.mbn  for you  from  2/8  phone. 
The best will be  have  1/4  working phone with  custom recovery and root and  busybox, and   using either  recovery or  adb shell with rooted phone type as root
dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0 bs=512 count=34 of=/sdcard/gpt.bin
this  will give a partition table, just upload it here

BTW,  you have not  said  what  and  where  from is programmer_8926.mbn image you've used. Is it  motorola's one?


----------



## kkffiirr (Jan 1, 2015)

fazerg said:


> It  does not matter, they might be different  depending of partitions configuration
> I'm not  sure  that it's possible  to  cretae  msimage.mbn  for you  from  2/8  phone.
> The best will be  have  1/4  working phone with  custom recovery and root and  busybox, and   using either  recovery or  adb shell with rooted phone type as root
> dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0 bs=512 count=34 of=/sdcard/gpt.bin
> ...

Click to collapse



i wrote that i tried the all 3, from 1S, lenovo and motorola
about the gpt file, i will try to get one


----------



## marus2 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi there.
All, who want to turn on their phone, this won’t respond to anything and after connecting to PC, many partitions appear and phone is connected in device manager in windows as QHUSB_DLOAD (or similar) are welcome here.
Congratulation, you have an soft brick in your hands.
But it isn’t as hopeless as it seems, your phone can be repaired.

There are two methods how to restore phone. Easy and hard 

Easy way:
*Not tested.* The theory is, that phone won't start because it have damaged MBR sector. So goal is to get  a copy of MBR sector from worked phone and flash it to damaged one.

It should work :angel:

It's a pitty, that easy way is still under some developing and here is the hard way.

*Edit: Try to flash file from post below from fazerg and give some feedback. If it works, whole hard way is not needed to do. But, still not tested. *

Requirement:
-	Linux system (for example portable Ubuntu) - http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
Before preparing USB stick, try if it is visible in your BIOS. My 8GB stick won’t, so I have to use some old 4GBs. After this, some BIOSes need not only to make boot priority to removable devices, but you have to prioritize USB in HDD boot priority.
-	Some knowledge about disk partitioning 
-	Patience – lot of patience

Let’s start
-	Boot linux.
-	Connect phone – the blue LED should blink.
-	Wait until new disks is connected (the time is always different, I don’t know why, sometimes it is almost instant, sometimes I have to wait 30 minutes). The phone may constantly mount and unmount, don’t worry, it’s normal behavior for phone in your condition.
-	After you have stable connection, press ctrl-alt-t (run terminal window).
-	Type 

```
sudo su
```
you gain root access in linux.
-	Type 

```
fdisk –l
```

You’ll see something like this (try to read the whole message, real output is very long).






/dev/sda – your system disk
/dev/sdb – your data disk (if you have some)
/dev/sdc – USB stick with linux
/dev/sdd – phone 

And a warning message:
WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdd'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.

For now you are interested in /dev/sdd

-  type:

```
parted /dev/sdd
```
Then inside parted just type

```
print
```
Some error message would appear, just type o or ok
You should see table like this:





That's all in parted, just type

```
quit
```
Then you must save these partitions 13 – modemst1, 14 - modemst2 and 22 – persist. It contains your unique IMEI and MAC addresses of WiFi and Bluetooth.

You can do it this way:
Create folder on your hard drive or probably on your bootable Ubuntu USB if it has enough space to do it. Let say we call it v5backup. 

type:

```
dd if=/dev/sdd13 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst1
dd if=/dev/sdd14 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst2
dd if=/dev/sdd22 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/persist
```
Great, you have saved very important information.* Do not share them with anyone* – It can bring you a problem if you have two mobiles with the same IMEI. 

*Note: As a backup path do not use /dev/sdb but path, which you see in file explorer like /media/name_of_drive/DATA*

Optional, but very recommended step: Make backup of a every single partition by typing:

```
dd if=/dev/sdd1 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modem
dd if=/dev/sdd2 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/sbl1
```
and so on…

So let’s restore.
1)	Find someone with the same phone – in this case ZTE V5 2/8GB.
- Set donors phone do fastbootmode (turn it off, press vol- and power), then  go to last line – Dload mode. Then connect it to PC
- Type 

```
dd if=/dev/sdd of=/<path_to_where_you_want>/v5backup/full.img
```
This makes full image sector by sector of donors phone.
- Wait until done  - beware of choosing destination folder – full backup would have about 8GB, so you have to have enough free space.
- Turn on donors phone (about 20 sec press power button).

2)	Connect your phone, wait until it connect, and make reverse step
- Type

```
dd if=/<path_to_where_you_want>/v5backup/full.img of=/dev/sdd
```
- Wait until done.
- Buy donor some beer 

After flash complete, don’t disconnect phone, LED begins to blink and after some time (maybe 5 minutes), phone should begin to recharge from PC’s USBport. 

If you haven’t donor to give you a phone, I can upload my backup. BUT, it is 5GB file, I don’t have such big storage to upload. And, I made this step in windows by using HDDraw copy tool, so this file will be unusable in linux. 

After your phone restart, you can see, that it is the same as donors  Didn’t I say, it’s a bit copy? Unfortunately, you can’t make a call or connect to Wifi, because you lost all NV information. Let’s restore them…

Reset your phone into fastbootmode (turn it off, press vol- and power), then  go to last line – Dload mode, connect it to PC and type:

```
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst1 of=/dev/sdd13
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst2 of=/dev/sdd14
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/persist of=/dev/sdd22
```

That’s all. Now, you should have fully worked phone with dual sim, WiFi and Bluetooth worked. Congratulations :fingers-crossed:

If you don't undestand something in this guide, feel free to PM me. 

This guide is made with big help and technical support from fazerg.  Thank you, without your advice, I'm still having a brick.


----------



## fazerg (Jan 1, 2015)

I mean in the log  from  Motorola's qboot this string:


> finding files
> ...programmer = programmer_8926.mbn

Click to collapse



Is this programmer_8926.mbn original from  motorola and where did you download the  qboot and  programmer_8926.mbn if  yes?


----------



## kkffiirr (Jan 1, 2015)

fazerg said:


> I mean in the log  from  Motorola's qboot this string:
> 
> Is this programmer_8926.mbn original from  motorola and where did you download the  qboot and  programmer_8926.mbn if  yes?

Click to collapse



yes, http://download1402.mediafire.com/1mj2cv1k0yag/sflx6zyzqetnxbj/blankflash.zip


----------



## kkffiirr (Jan 1, 2015)

okay, i got it from two people from 4pda, hope one of them will be good


----------



## fazerg (Jan 1, 2015)

kkffiirr said:


> got it from two people from 4pda

Click to collapse



 не понял???

I will check  these files as  soon as  I can.  Looking  now into  structure  from  other  devices.
Regarding these two I  can only  say for now taht  most likely they are  from Different ROMs,  As the only difference  is in  CRC and UniquePartitionGUID
With 2/8  version there are  more  differences including partition GUID and offsets and not only last two but all of them starting  after  modemst. That   may  explain  what's  causing  bricks. I'll decode   all that  later and come  back   with  details


----------



## kkffiirr (Jan 1, 2015)

fazerg said:


> не понял???
> 
> I will check  these files as  soon as  I can.  Looking  now into  structure  from  other  devices.
> Regarding these two I  can only  say for now taht  most likely they are  from Different ROMs,  As the only difference  is in  CRC and UniquePartitionGUID
> With 2/8  version there are  more  differences including partition GUID and offsets and not only last two but all of them starting  after  modemst. That   may  explain  what's  causing  bricks. I'll decode   all that  later and come  back   with  details

Click to collapse



okay, so in theory after you make those files i will be able to flash it using the motorola tool?
also, is there any way to avoid those bricks from happening?


----------



## fazerg (Jan 1, 2015)

kkffiirr said:


> okay, so in theory after you make those files i will be able to flash it using the motorola tool?
> also, is there any way to avoid those bricks from happening?

Click to collapse



yes,  I'll try to make them but  most likely tomorrow.
Regarding  bricks, let me  analyze  partition  tables  and  I'll post  message  in large  font  all capitals  what  should not be  done. So far I can suggest not  to use   TWRP  for wipes on 1/4  version.  I've  compiled it  for  2/8  and it  has  hardcoded  some  LBAs which  I'm  pretty sure now  have  much more differences than  userdata and internal SD  only


----------



## kkffiirr (Jan 1, 2015)

Just to make it clear, so far I flashed 3 different zte v5 1gb version using twrp, including that phone, I flashed it the day before with mokke's cm12, my friend flashed it with stock based phone, and it died, can't blame something specific.


----------



## fazerg (Jan 1, 2015)

kkffiirr said:


> so far I flashed 3 different zte v5 1gb version using twrp

Click to collapse



I can't  say  yet  until   GPT structure analyzed what's  wrong  exactly but  some statistic  are  showing that brick  appears  after doing  wipes in TWRP, can't  say  exactly  which way, or  while trying to restore  TWRP backup on 1/4 version or  stored on  faulty  extSD.


----------



## marus2 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hey guys.

Seems it has been solved our problem with image file here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=57894286&postcount=1320


----------



## fazerg (Jan 2, 2015)

marus2 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Seems it has been solved our problem with image file here:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=57894286&postcount=1320

Click to collapse



The keywords there  are "Have not tried it" Unless  he  got  them  directly  from  ZTE/chinese. I'll get  them and  check,  all other  available not made  working  yet.  But there is  some progress


----------



## kkffiirr (Jan 2, 2015)

I already posted those two files, it is not enough though. 
Also we need xml file in order to flash using qpst


----------



## fazerg (Jan 2, 2015)

kkffiirr said:


> Also we need xml file in order to flash using qpst

Click to collapse



 xml is not  a problem at all. Let  have  first  properly  built  msimage


----------



## kkffiirr (Jan 2, 2015)

Can you do it? Can we dump it from working phone?


----------



## fazerg (Jan 2, 2015)

kkffiirr said:


> Can you do it? Can we dump it from working phone?

Click to collapse



1 Yes. xmls  are  simple But first  we need find  the  way how  msimage is  generated
2. No These  files  have no  use  in   phone they  used only   by   flashing software


----------



## kkffiirr (Jan 2, 2015)

I meant if you can make msimage. 
Qpst require xml to flash, the Motorola tool needs the msimage


----------



## fazerg (Jan 2, 2015)

they all need  msimage
xml needed after msimage loaded. 
Of  course that's  true  for phones in 9008  mode.


----------



## kkffiirr (Jan 2, 2015)

So I ask again, any way you can make msimage file? 
Or I should ship it back?


----------



## fazerg (Jan 2, 2015)

kkffiirr, demanding tone is not  acceptable on forums. Especially in threads like this one. 
People are trying to help those who bricked their  devices. And help if it's possible.
And  are doing that  for  free when have free time. 
Everything esle is up to you. You  may be patient  and get solution sooner or later. Or  may  send your phone  back.  Whatever.


----------



## kkffiirr (Jan 2, 2015)

Sorry if I was  misunderstood, I am not a native English talker, what I meant is that the question was not answered, and I asked if it is possible at all, and I should hope for this or no, and then I better ship it. 

I am not demanding anything since I have no right to, I apologize if you misunderstood my post


----------



## fazerg (Jan 2, 2015)

No problem.

Can  you try  if one  of  attached  files will be accepted by  either  QPST or qboot.
Already tried on 2/8  version, unfortunately  they  were not  accepted there


----------



## marus2 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi there.
All, who want to turn on their phone, this won’t respond to anything and after connecting to PC, many partitions appear and phone is connected in device manager in windows as QHUSB_DLOAD (or similar) are welcome here.
Congratulation, you have an soft brick in your hands.
But it isn’t as hopeless as it seems, your phone can be repaired.

There are two methods how to restore phone. Easy and hard 

Easy way:
*Not tested.* The theory is, that phone won't start because it have damaged MBR sector. So goal is to get  a copy of MBR sector from worked phone and flash it to damaged one.

It should work :angel:

It's a pitty, that easy way is still under some developing and here is the hard way.

*Edit: Try to flash file from post below from fazerg and give some feedback. If it works, whole hard way is not needed to do. But, still not tested. *

Requirement:
-	Linux system (for example portable Ubuntu) - http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
Before preparing USB stick, try if it is visible in your BIOS. My 8GB stick won’t, so I have to use some old 4GBs. After this, some BIOSes need not only to make boot priority to removable devices, but you have to prioritize USB in HDD boot priority.
-	Some knowledge about disk partitioning 
-	Patience – lot of patience

Let’s start
-	Boot linux.
-	Connect phone – the blue LED should blink.
-	Wait until new disks is connected (the time is always different, I don’t know why, sometimes it is almost instant, sometimes I have to wait 30 minutes). The phone may constantly mount and unmount, don’t worry, it’s normal behavior for phone in your condition.
-	After you have stable connection, press ctrl-alt-t (run terminal window).
-	Type 

```
sudo su
```
you gain root access in linux.
-	Type 

```
fdisk –l
```

You’ll see something like this (try to read the whole message, real output is very long).






/dev/sda – your system disk
/dev/sdb – your data disk (if you have some)
/dev/sdc – USB stick with linux
/dev/sdd – phone 

And a warning message:
WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdd'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.

For now you are interested in /dev/sdd

-  type:

```
parted /dev/sdd
```
Then inside parted just type

```
print
```
Some error message would appear, just type o or ok
You should see table like this:





That's all in parted, just type

```
quit
```
Then you must save these partitions 13 – modemst1, 14 - modemst2 and 22 – persist. It contains your unique IMEI and MAC addresses of WiFi and Bluetooth.

You can do it this way:
Create folder on your hard drive or probably on your bootable Ubuntu USB if it has enough space to do it. Let say we call it v5backup. 

type:

```
dd if=/dev/sdd13 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst1
dd if=/dev/sdd14 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst2
dd if=/dev/sdd22 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/persist
```
Great, you have saved very important information.* Do not share them with anyone* – It can bring you a problem if you have two mobiles with the same IMEI. 

*Note: As a backup path do not use /dev/sdb but path, which you see in file explorer like /media/name_of_drive/DATA*

Optional, but very recommended step: Make backup of a every single partition by typing:

```
dd if=/dev/sdd1 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modem
dd if=/dev/sdd2 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/sbl1
```
and so on…

So let’s restore.
1)	Find someone with the same phone – in this case ZTE V5 2/8GB.
- Set donors phone do fastbootmode (turn it off, press vol- and power), then  go to last line – Dload mode. Then connect it to PC
- Type 

```
dd if=/dev/sdd of=/<path_to_where_you_want>/v5backup/full.img
```
This makes full image sector by sector of donors phone.
- Wait until done  - beware of choosing destination folder – full backup would have about 8GB, so you have to have enough free space.
- Turn on donors phone (about 20 sec press power button).

2)	Connect your phone, wait until it connect, and make reverse step
- Type

```
dd if=/<path_to_where_you_want>/v5backup/full.img of=/dev/sdd
```
- Wait until done.
- Buy donor some beer 

After flash complete, don’t disconnect phone, LED begins to blink and after some time (maybe 5 minutes), phone should begin to recharge from PC’s USBport. 

If you haven’t donor to give you a phone, I can upload my backup. BUT, it is 5GB file, I don’t have such big storage to upload. And, I made this step in windows by using HDDraw copy tool, so this file will be unusable in linux. 

After your phone restart, you can see, that it is the same as donors  Didn’t I say, it’s a bit copy? Unfortunately, you can’t make a call or connect to Wifi, because you lost all NV information. Let’s restore them…

Reset your phone into fastbootmode (turn it off, press vol- and power), then  go to last line – Dload mode, connect it to PC and type:

```
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst1 of=/dev/sdd13
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst2 of=/dev/sdd14
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/persist of=/dev/sdd22
```

That’s all. Now, you should have fully worked phone with dual sim, WiFi and Bluetooth worked. Congratulations :fingers-crossed:

If you don't undestand something in this guide, feel free to PM me. 

This guide is made with big help and technical support from fazerg.  Thank you, without your advice, I'm still having a brick.


----------



## kkffiirr (Jan 3, 2015)

fazerg said:


> No problem.
> 
> Can  you try  if one  of  attached  files will be accepted by  either  QPST or qboot.
> Already tried on 2/8  version, unfortunately  they  were not  accepted there

Click to collapse



nope, doesn't work for me either...
i tried with the motorola tool, since i can't make any progress with qpst.


----------



## fazerg (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi guys,
for those who not gave up yet...

Please, try  attached 8926_msimage.mbn

Try with all possible combinations of tools (QPST, qboot, MIFlash, NubiaTool if the  latest  is able to  work  with 9008 mode).
and programmers (all  what you already  got  from Lenovo, Motorola etc.)

Let me know if  you notice  some new messages in  logs.


PS: I have not  very pleasant news. Found MPRG8974.mbn from  Nubia Z7 mini.  The difference  with  similar  file from  other makers is  a part related to some  key/signature at  the  end. Quite possible all phones from ZTE need  kind of this  stuff.
My next  plan is to  stitch  this part  to  standard MPRG8926.mbn but  I need   little bit  more  research  around  that.


----------



## kkffiirr (Jan 4, 2015)

thank you for keep trying.
it didn't work in motorola tool.
can you please make me an xml for me to use with nubia tool and others?
i want to pack it in a folder


----------



## fazerg (Jan 4, 2015)

The only  xml you may need at  this  stage attached.


----------



## kkffiirr (Jan 4, 2015)

can't find file [] - in nubia tools

Device mode = Sahara on port 10002
server event monitor enabled
path for selected COM port = "_HCD0!dev:1"
server event 1 10002 0 0
Timeout waiting for device
device wait found 0 0

in qpst


----------



## kkffiirr (Jan 8, 2015)

just something to think about:
the brick happend after the phone was installed with MoKKe 5.02 lollipop, and the user tried to downgrade to a stock firmware.
he then did a factory reset and the phone died.

i noticed that two lollipop firmwares that i have found, the above, and cm12, are being flashed by flashing system.dat.new, and not by copying files, is there any realation between this unique method and killing the system?


----------



## fazerg (Jan 8, 2015)

I had no time to even take a look at Lollipop ROM  structure for any phone yet. And probably will not  try it until if ever  official release comes.
I do not  think it's related much to  that though.  Most likely, the root of the issue is the difference in bootloaders and modem and probably in partitioning.  
Usually it is the must  to downgrade those partitions first.  For ZTE V5 most likely stock  recovery from lower version of  Android  should be  flashed  first followed by  flash of  original factory downgrade ROM of the  same version. Any mokee CM and  even customized stock  ROMs  should be  flashed  after that if  desired so.
Regarding 9008 state. I did some  more  research and came to certain conclusions:
1. xPRGxxxx.mbn programmers exist of  two  types. Universal which suite many but not all models. And  custom  for particular models only
2. Need keep trying to get  ZTE  phone  connected either  to Nubia Tool or QPST. There is nothing related  to programmers etc.  at this  stage. Everything is related  to either USB port, guess but not sure it should not be an USB3  for  this purpose.  Or WIndows drivers, should be correct  drivers and checking of  drivers  signature turned off in  windows
3. Moto's qboot most likely will not  work properly in Windows. But it  worth a try in  Linux where it possible  to  tell in  terminal what programmer and msimage to use. Probably it's possible if run  qboot.exe with options in Windows too



        ~/V5/0unbrick/blankflash $ ./qboot
usage: qboot [ <option> ] <command>

commands:
  devices                                       list connected devices
  blank-flash [ <programmer> [ <singleimage> ]] blank flash device

options:
  -p <port>, --port=<port>  specify device port
                            This is needed only when the program does not detect
                            the device automatically or when multiple devices in
                            blank flash mode are connected

                            Set --port to be the full or any unambiguous part of
                            a device pathname. For example:
                            --port=100
                            --port=COM100
                            --port=ttyUSB3
                            --port=/dev/ttyUSB3
                            --port=/dev/tty.usbtoserial
  --debug[=<level>]         enable debugging
                            1(default): show debug messages
                            2: also dump raw packets
  -h, --help                show help screen
  -v, --version             show version info

examples:
  qboot devices             list all connected devices
  qboot blank-flash         blank flash device
    


I  can't  define yet  how to calculate  two CRC  in  MPRG  header to  stich 'signature' part from  Z7 mini  to 8926 programmer.


----------



## notisz (Jan 11, 2015)

tried to install cwm at my friends zte to change the rom because he wanted playstore an i think i bricked it using some scripts i found that were made for the v9180 model .The phone now has black screen when i power it and nothing happens. I cant enter bootloader or fastboot so i think i have hardbricked it. Only when i put the battery while i have it connected to mypc it shows 12 partitions and windows asks to format them to open except two of them that have files. the one partition has a folder called image with 55 mb size and the other is the internal storage. if someone can help me i would be grateful because i already spend 12 hours searching to restore this awful device because i never say no when someone asks me to help him. Any help would be appreciated.

Sent from my LG-D855 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## marus2 (Jan 12, 2015)

Which version do you have?
1/4 or 2/8?


----------



## fazerg (Jan 12, 2015)

If there 12 partitions only I aasume that's not  ZTE V5?


----------



## notisz (Jan 12, 2015)

marus2 said:


> Which version do you have?
> 1/4 or 2/8?

Click to collapse



I dont know what version i have its dualsim u9180. Any help will be appreciated im also willing to donor

Sent from my LG-D855 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 PM ----------




fazerg said:


> If there 12 partitions only I aasume that's not  ZTE V5?

Click to collapse



I think its z5 redbull u9180

Sent from my LG-D855 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## marus2 (Jan 12, 2015)

Then do first 2 steps from my guide and post images here.

We will see, what version do you have and could lead you through rest process.


----------



## notisz (Jan 13, 2015)

hey guys i followed what you adviced me and im posting the pictures


----------



## marus2 (Jan 13, 2015)

So you have 1/4 version.

Now, follow by guide by backing up important partitions (persist etc) - just in case.
After that, flash fazergs head  file from 2nd post and try to enter recovery/fastboot.

If nothing happens, you should find donors phone and do it by hard way...


----------



## fazerg (Jan 13, 2015)

I see ordinary partition  table, so matter is only to find the  same donor phone with  same  ROM version. At least it  should be the same  version of  Android.  Unfortunately  mos people on this  forum  have  v9180 not  u version.
What you can do  in addition right now that  dump all partitions one by one from your phone. Then find  a ROM exactly the same  version you had. Then compare  partitions one by one in  Hex editor.  Thus you may find which partition is corrupted if this partition of course  exists in ROM.  Not all of them present  there. Otherwise  you may  compare  with  donor partitions and  find the one  corrupted.
It still safer  probably to  flash  all of them but  comparison  can  help  to  find   out  what  happened  exactly.

PS: in  Linux  you can  copy-paste   everything  from terminal  window, there is no  need in taking  screenshots like in stupid  microsoft  OS.


----------



## notisz (Jan 13, 2015)

im waiting a friend of mine to bring me the same phone exactly. I have already backed up the three folders (modemst1, modemst2 and persist). If i follow your instructions to make a full backup and then restore it to my phone and copy these three folders will i have  a working phone?


----------



## fazerg (Jan 13, 2015)

Should  work. It definitely will if your friend's  phone has the  same or  close version of  ROM.


----------



## notisz (Jan 13, 2015)

i m running the command and it says dd: writing to /dev/sdc` : input/output error
50185+0 records in
50184+0 records out
25694208 bytes (26mb) copied 5,03558 s 5.1mb

any help?

---------- Post added at 02:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:22 PM ----------

the command i used is dd if/media/ubuntu/2e7f-9f57/v5backup/full.img of=/dev/sdc what am i doing wrong?

---------- Post added at 02:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:24 PM ----------

i flashed head.img and retried the command to restore the full.img and it started  i hope it works

---------- Post added at 02:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 PM ----------




notisz said:


> i m running the command and it says dd: writing to /dev/sdc` : input/output error
> 50185+0 records in
> 50184+0 records out
> 25694208 bytes (26mb) copied 5,03558 s 5.1mb
> ...

Click to collapse



it says no space left on device and wrote only 2gb from 4 maby the head.img is wrong any help here?


----------



## fazerg (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes, that  head.img  is  for  2/8  version. And it  contains partition  table  for  2/8  version.
What  you can do, just  use dd  with  your friends  phone and  create  similar image  for 1/4  version^

```
dd if=/dev/sdc bs=512 count=32768 of=/whateve_you_like_folder/head1_4.img
```
You may not even  need to put  friend's phone in  download mode, if it's rooted properly, first  try  this:

```
adb shell
```


```
su
```
 (if  su  denied from adb shell  you'll need  to go to download mode,  friends  phone  is not  fully  rooted but you can try also  from  recovery if he  has  CWM or  TWRP  installed)

```
dd if=/dev/mmcblk0 bs=512 count=32768 of=/sdcard/head1_4.img
```
  (note:  Output File (of) may have  different path like /mnt/sdcard or /sdcard0, I do not remeber  exactly)
exit  adb  shell by pressing  Ctrl+D in  Ubuntu

```
adb pull /sdcard/head1_4.img
```
 will 'pull' created image  from internal card  to current folder  you  run  terminal from in Ubuntu.


----------



## notisz (Jan 13, 2015)

and i cant even see the storage in ubuntu now, i think its dead

---------- Post added at 03:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 PM ----------

unfortunately  my friend is gone now so is there any other way to erase the wrong partition table that was created from head.img (and i cant even see it now) and to create it somehow using the full.img i created from his phone? Or maby someone has the 1/4 version like me and post me the head.img. The only thing i can see now is on windows pc device manager qualcom hs-usb qloader 9008 com17


----------



## marus2 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi there.
All, who want to turn on their phone, this won’t respond to anything and after connecting to PC, many partitions appear and phone is connected in device manager in windows as QHUSB_DLOAD (or similar) are welcome here.
Congratulation, you have an soft brick in your hands.
But it isn’t as hopeless as it seems, your phone can be repaired.

There are two methods how to restore phone. Easy and hard 

Easy way:
*Not tested.* The theory is, that phone won't start because it have damaged MBR sector. So goal is to get  a copy of MBR sector from worked phone and flash it to damaged one.

It should work :angel:

It's a pitty, that easy way is still under some developing and here is the hard way.

*Edit: Try to flash file from post below from fazerg and give some feedback. If it works, whole hard way is not needed to do. But, still not tested. *

Requirement:
-	Linux system (for example portable Ubuntu) - http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
Before preparing USB stick, try if it is visible in your BIOS. My 8GB stick won’t, so I have to use some old 4GBs. After this, some BIOSes need not only to make boot priority to removable devices, but you have to prioritize USB in HDD boot priority.
-	Some knowledge about disk partitioning 
-	Patience – lot of patience

Let’s start
-	Boot linux.
-	Connect phone – the blue LED should blink.
-	Wait until new disks is connected (the time is always different, I don’t know why, sometimes it is almost instant, sometimes I have to wait 30 minutes). The phone may constantly mount and unmount, don’t worry, it’s normal behavior for phone in your condition.
-	After you have stable connection, press ctrl-alt-t (run terminal window).
-	Type 

```
sudo su
```
you gain root access in linux.
-	Type 

```
fdisk –l
```

You’ll see something like this (try to read the whole message, real output is very long).






/dev/sda – your system disk
/dev/sdb – your data disk (if you have some)
/dev/sdc – USB stick with linux
/dev/sdd – phone 

And a warning message:
WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdd'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.

For now you are interested in /dev/sdd

-  type:

```
parted /dev/sdd
```
Then inside parted just type

```
print
```
Some error message would appear, just type o or ok
You should see table like this:





That's all in parted, just type

```
quit
```
Then you must save these partitions 13 – modemst1, 14 - modemst2 and 22 – persist. It contains your unique IMEI and MAC addresses of WiFi and Bluetooth.

You can do it this way:
Create folder on your hard drive or probably on your bootable Ubuntu USB if it has enough space to do it. Let say we call it v5backup. 

type:

```
dd if=/dev/sdd13 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst1
dd if=/dev/sdd14 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst2
dd if=/dev/sdd22 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/persist
```
Great, you have saved very important information.* Do not share them with anyone* – It can bring you a problem if you have two mobiles with the same IMEI. 

*Note: As a backup path do not use /dev/sdb but path, which you see in file explorer like /media/name_of_drive/DATA*

Optional, but very recommended step: Make backup of a every single partition by typing:

```
dd if=/dev/sdd1 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modem
dd if=/dev/sdd2 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/sbl1
```
and so on…

So let’s restore.
1)	Find someone with the same phone – in this case ZTE V5 2/8GB.
- Set donors phone do fastbootmode (turn it off, press vol- and power), then  go to last line – Dload mode. Then connect it to PC
- Type 

```
dd if=/dev/sdd of=/<path_to_where_you_want>/v5backup/full.img
```
This makes full image sector by sector of donors phone.
- Wait until done  - beware of choosing destination folder – full backup would have about 8GB, so you have to have enough free space.
- Turn on donors phone (about 20 sec press power button).

2)	Connect your phone, wait until it connect, and make reverse step
- Type

```
dd if=/<path_to_where_you_want>/v5backup/full.img of=/dev/sdd
```
- Wait until done.
- Buy donor some beer 

After flash complete, don’t disconnect phone, LED begins to blink and after some time (maybe 5 minutes), phone should begin to recharge from PC’s USBport. 

If you haven’t donor to give you a phone, I can upload my backup. BUT, it is 5GB file, I don’t have such big storage to upload. And, I made this step in windows by using HDDraw copy tool, so this file will be unusable in linux. 

After your phone restart, you can see, that it is the same as donors  Didn’t I say, it’s a bit copy? Unfortunately, you can’t make a call or connect to Wifi, because you lost all NV information. Let’s restore them…

Reset your phone into fastbootmode (turn it off, press vol- and power), then  go to last line – Dload mode, connect it to PC and type:

```
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst1 of=/dev/sdd13
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst2 of=/dev/sdd14
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/persist of=/dev/sdd22
```

That’s all. Now, you should have fully worked phone with dual sim, WiFi and Bluetooth worked. Congratulations :fingers-crossed:

If you don't undestand something in this guide, feel free to PM me. 

This guide is made with big help and technical support from fazerg.  Thank you, without your advice, I'm still having a brick.


----------



## fazerg (Jan 13, 2015)

yes,  you can  use  full backup  from his phone,  just  do
dd if=/path_to_image/full.img bs=512 count=32768 of=head.img

However, first check  what  lsusb command   tells  about your phone and how it's connected


----------



## notisz (Jan 13, 2015)

how can i check this? i m connecting my phone now to linux and i cant see it as a disk? i fixed the head.img but i cant see the phones partition using fdisk


----------



## fazerg (Jan 13, 2015)

just  connect  phone and  type 

```
lsusb
```
in terminal with  and  without phone  connected. 
Or  just  try to connect it in  Windows and  check  device  manager


----------



## notisz (Jan 14, 2015)

i tried lsusb and the result is bus 002 device 005: id 05c6:9008 qualcomm, inc. Gobi wireless modem (qdl mode). Any ideas how to flash the correct head.img i extracted from my friends phone ? Is there any way to mount the flash memory so i can restore my full.img backup?


----------



## notisz (Jan 14, 2015)

or is there any way to flash img with qpst?


----------



## fazerg (Jan 14, 2015)

You can try. No, you should try.
If you get it  connected  and  detected  by QPST or  even  probably  better Nubia  Tools it will be  already a good  sign. Other  guys  with  same problem could not get it  connected.  Bricked phones  were only  visible by  Motorola's qboot  which refused to  flash though. 
Another issue is that probably specific MPRG8926.mbn  for  ZTE V5  will be  required.
I did  some research  about  that and am pretty sure  that 8926_msimage.mbn is possible to create  and it will work.  Regarding MPRG8926.mbn programmer it might be  specific for  device. Among  those I checked It is  specific for Motorola phones and  unfortunately  for  ZTE nubia Z7 mini.
I had an  idea to  stitch  signature part from  nubia Z7 mini  with a  standard MPRG8926.mbn but  had no time  yet  to check all  values in the  header  and  also  found there in  'signature' part  some  values  which are  hardware and  software  related.
Will try  to  work on  all that  once have  a time.
Otherwise we have  to demand  these  files  from ZTE, they should be no secret. Many  maufacturers  supply them  with  their  ROMs.


----------



## notisz (Jan 14, 2015)

I can connect to qpst but i dont have these files


----------



## fazerg (Jan 14, 2015)

They were posted in this thread. Just  check  few last  pages.
However, those  files  were  kind of  multi-device and taken  most probably  from  Lenovo ROM  for the phone  with the  same  8226 or 8926 SoC.

---------- Post added at 02:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:39 PM ----------

They were posted in this thread. Just  check  few last  pages.
However, those  files  were  kind of  multi-device and taken  most probably  from  Lenovo ROM  for the phone  with the  same  8226 or 8926 SoC.


----------



## joanr (Jan 27, 2015)

*v9180 1GB Bricked*

Thanks for your help !!!

I bricked my phone v9180 1GB/8GB. I tried to dd head.img (2GB) and no success.

I can see all the partitions from parted. I have a rom backup created from cwm recovery to a external sdcard, any ideas ?

Thanks !!!


----------



## DallasCZ (Jan 31, 2015)

joanr said:


> Thanks for your help !!!
> 
> I bricked my phone v9180 1GB/8GB. I tried to dd head.img (2GB) and no success.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



because you ar lazy to read!!
One page back you can read that you cannot flash 2/8 head.img to 1/4 phone because the phones have different paritions sizes... OMFG


----------



## joanr (Feb 6, 2015)

*Yes I need head.img from 1GB/8GB*



DallasCZ said:


> because you ar lazy to read!!
> One page back you can read that you cannot flash 2/8 head.img to 1/4 phone because the phones have different paritions sizes... OMFG

Click to collapse



Yes !! I need head.img from 1gb/8gb zte v9180


----------



## peibol (Feb 10, 2015)

I cant see partitions 
When I tipe lsusb I see:
Bus 003 Device 022: ID 05c6:9008 Qualcomm, Inc. Gobi Wireless Modem (QDL mode)
What I have to do next?
I totally noob with Linux... 
Thanks


----------



## marus2 (Feb 11, 2015)

It seems you have hardbricked your device. 
Unfortunately, still no solution to restore it


----------



## peibol (Feb 12, 2015)

marus2 said:


> It seems you have hardbricked your device.
> Unfortunately, still no solution to restore it

Click to collapse



:crying:
 When I turn on, always go to bootloader menu: (no kernel (boot partition is bad)
I think partition boot and partition recovery are corrupt...
And using fastboot, always the same message:
fastboot -i 0x19d2 flash recovery recovery_cwm.img
"FAILED (remote: flash write failure)"
Is posible to make and restore partitions with fastboot commands?
Thanks Marus2!


----------



## marus2 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hm, 
if fastboot won't work, I think you should run linux and manually flash recovery partition.

- Run linux
- Enter your phone to dload mode and connect it
- Follow my guide until you discover which disk is your phone
- Flash your recovery image using

```
dd if=/backup/recovery.img of=/dev/sdd19
```

where /backup is path of stored recovery and sdd is your phone.

EDIT:
I look carefully on your image and there is a message, that your boot partition is bad...(I read bad your post  )
So you have to get boot image from someones same phone (try DallasCZs google drive) and flash it by


```
fastboot -i 0x19d2 flash boot boot.img
```

I'm not sure about theese numbers in fastboot command, try ask fazerg why the are here.


----------



## peibol (Feb 12, 2015)

When I enter in download mode, shows partitions only 20 seconds... then desapairs, dont know why...
When I try to flash boot, or recovery  in fastboot, always same error: "FAILED (remote: flash write failure)"
Maybe using qboot is my solution? but I dont know how to use it... any tutorial? 
thanks so so much


----------



## fazerg (Feb 12, 2015)

Basically it's  very good that you can get into bootloader mode. 
Try  to  do next:
1. Do not  flash but  try to boot using fastboot

```
fastboot -i 0x19d2 boot  boot.img
```
or if it fails

```
fastboot -i 0x19d2 boot  recovery_cwm.img
```
2. Only if  both these  steps fail try to boot to download mode and  flash boot.img and recovery.img using dd from  linux terminal


----------



## peibol (Feb 12, 2015)

fazerg said:


> ...using dd from  linux terminal

Click to collapse



What command exactly?


----------



## fazerg (Feb 12, 2015)

peibol said:


> What command exactly?

Click to collapse



er, this  question means that  
	
	



```
fastboot boot
```
 isn't working too. That's not good really. But not that bad. If you can boot into bootloader means you have working loader which we are unable to recover yet. However, you have something else corrupted and this is not boot or  recovery partition  but most likely partition  table. Hence,  you can't flash  anything because phone does not know  where to flash. This is  my suggestion. Probably  flashing  head part of memory containing  GPT, we call it  head.img  here,  will help you but you  should have  this image from the same  model as your phone.


----------



## peibol (Feb 12, 2015)

fazerg said:


> ... you  should have  this image from the same  model as your phone.

Click to collapse



Really? I have another V5 working ok!!! exactly same model! 1/4gb model !
How can I export that file?


----------



## marus2 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi there.
All, who want to turn on their phone, this won’t respond to anything and after connecting to PC, many partitions appear and phone is connected in device manager in windows as QHUSB_DLOAD (or similar) are welcome here.
Congratulation, you have an soft brick in your hands.
But it isn’t as hopeless as it seems, your phone can be repaired.

There are two methods how to restore phone. Easy and hard 

Easy way:
*Not tested.* The theory is, that phone won't start because it have damaged MBR sector. So goal is to get  a copy of MBR sector from worked phone and flash it to damaged one.

It should work :angel:

It's a pitty, that easy way is still under some developing and here is the hard way.

*Edit: Try to flash file from post below from fazerg and give some feedback. If it works, whole hard way is not needed to do. But, still not tested. *

Requirement:
-	Linux system (for example portable Ubuntu) - http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
Before preparing USB stick, try if it is visible in your BIOS. My 8GB stick won’t, so I have to use some old 4GBs. After this, some BIOSes need not only to make boot priority to removable devices, but you have to prioritize USB in HDD boot priority.
-	Some knowledge about disk partitioning 
-	Patience – lot of patience

Let’s start
-	Boot linux.
-	Connect phone – the blue LED should blink.
-	Wait until new disks is connected (the time is always different, I don’t know why, sometimes it is almost instant, sometimes I have to wait 30 minutes). The phone may constantly mount and unmount, don’t worry, it’s normal behavior for phone in your condition.
-	After you have stable connection, press ctrl-alt-t (run terminal window).
-	Type 

```
sudo su
```
you gain root access in linux.
-	Type 

```
fdisk –l
```

You’ll see something like this (try to read the whole message, real output is very long).






/dev/sda – your system disk
/dev/sdb – your data disk (if you have some)
/dev/sdc – USB stick with linux
/dev/sdd – phone 

And a warning message:
WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdd'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.

For now you are interested in /dev/sdd

-  type:

```
parted /dev/sdd
```
Then inside parted just type

```
print
```
Some error message would appear, just type o or ok
You should see table like this:





That's all in parted, just type

```
quit
```
Then you must save these partitions 13 – modemst1, 14 - modemst2 and 22 – persist. It contains your unique IMEI and MAC addresses of WiFi and Bluetooth.

You can do it this way:
Create folder on your hard drive or probably on your bootable Ubuntu USB if it has enough space to do it. Let say we call it v5backup. 

type:

```
dd if=/dev/sdd13 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst1
dd if=/dev/sdd14 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst2
dd if=/dev/sdd22 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/persist
```
Great, you have saved very important information.* Do not share them with anyone* – It can bring you a problem if you have two mobiles with the same IMEI. 

*Note: As a backup path do not use /dev/sdb but path, which you see in file explorer like /media/name_of_drive/DATA*

Optional, but very recommended step: Make backup of a every single partition by typing:

```
dd if=/dev/sdd1 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modem
dd if=/dev/sdd2 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/sbl1
```
and so on…

So let’s restore.
1)	Find someone with the same phone – in this case ZTE V5 2/8GB.
- Set donors phone do fastbootmode (turn it off, press vol- and power), then  go to last line – Dload mode. Then connect it to PC
- Type 

```
dd if=/dev/sdd of=/<path_to_where_you_want>/v5backup/full.img
```
This makes full image sector by sector of donors phone.
- Wait until done  - beware of choosing destination folder – full backup would have about 8GB, so you have to have enough free space.
- Turn on donors phone (about 20 sec press power button).

2)	Connect your phone, wait until it connect, and make reverse step
- Type

```
dd if=/<path_to_where_you_want>/v5backup/full.img of=/dev/sdd
```
- Wait until done.
- Buy donor some beer 

After flash complete, don’t disconnect phone, LED begins to blink and after some time (maybe 5 minutes), phone should begin to recharge from PC’s USBport. 

If you haven’t donor to give you a phone, I can upload my backup. BUT, it is 5GB file, I don’t have such big storage to upload. And, I made this step in windows by using HDDraw copy tool, so this file will be unusable in linux. 

After your phone restart, you can see, that it is the same as donors  Didn’t I say, it’s a bit copy? Unfortunately, you can’t make a call or connect to Wifi, because you lost all NV information. Let’s restore them…

Reset your phone into fastbootmode (turn it off, press vol- and power), then  go to last line – Dload mode, connect it to PC and type:

```
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst1 of=/dev/sdd13
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst2 of=/dev/sdd14
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/persist of=/dev/sdd22
```

That’s all. Now, you should have fully worked phone with dual sim, WiFi and Bluetooth worked. Congratulations :fingers-crossed:

If you don't undestand something in this guide, feel free to PM me. 

This guide is made with big help and technical support from fazerg.  Thank you, without your advice, I'm still having a brick.


----------



## fazerg (Feb 12, 2015)

peibol said:


> How can I export that file?

Click to collapse



It's  easier if you have  CWM or TWRP installed there. In  such case  you do not need to put  phone in download  mode just  do from adb shell in recovery mode 

```
dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0 bs=1024 count=16384 of=/sdcard/head.img
```
than leave adb shell and from terminal 

```
adb pull /sdcard/head.img
```
If you have  stock recovery you'll have  to put your  working phone into bootloader and then download mode and  use
dd if=/dev/sdx ... according to information you can find in this thread


----------



## peibol (Feb 12, 2015)

Ok, I`ll try tomorrow.
When I have head.img from working one, how I put it to the bricked one?


----------



## fazerg (Feb 12, 2015)

peibol said:


> When I have head.img from working one, how I put it to the bricked one?

Click to collapse



just swap  *if* and *of* in dd command from linux terminal. And  you should have your  bricked phone in  download  mode to  write to  mmcblk0
Generally all these procedures are  the same as  clone disk partitions and put  them to new disk on your  desktop or laptop  PC


----------



## rtomakov (Feb 15, 2015)

fazerg said:


> just swap  *if* and *of* in dd command from linux terminal. And  you should have your  bricked phone in  download  mode to  write to  mmcblk0
> Generally all these procedures are  the same as  clone disk partitions and put  them to new disk on your  desktop or laptop  PC

Click to collapse



Can anyone share head.img for 1GB/4GB version?


----------



## peibol (Feb 15, 2015)

rtomakov said:


> Can anyone share head.img for 1GB/4GB version?

Click to collapse



I´ll upload to dropbox, but now Im in a travel... You need to wait a few days...


----------



## rtomakov (Feb 16, 2015)

peibol said:


> I´ll upload to dropbox, but now Im in a travel... You need to wait a few days...

Click to collapse



Thanks, but it is too late.
My ZTE is officially zombie - not totally dead, but linux doesnt recognize it as block device any more.
It seems that I messed up partition table with gparted.
In windows, it is registered only as qualcomm dload device. With drivers from DallasCZ net storage
I managed to get QPST recognize it, founds COM port with phone, but I cannot flash it with unbricking
files (.mbn files from Dallas directory). QPST detects that device is in download mode, but when press
"download" button, phone dissaperas. 
There is option in QPST to flash "factory image", but I couldnt find any.

QPST output is the same as in post #85:
"Device mode = Sahara on port 10002
server event monitor enabled
path for selected COM port = "_HCD0!dev:1"
server event 1 10002 0 0
Timeout waiting for device
device wait found 0 0"

Does it have something with SPC number in QPST (Service code)?
I found part of QPST manual that says "if wrong SPC is sent to phone it will unconnect from QPST". That is happening with my phone when I press "download" button in QPST.
Default SPC should be "000000", but maybe ZTE changed it.

Or, more probably, available MPRG8962 hex programmer file for this phone isnt good.


----------



## rtomakov (Feb 18, 2015)

Is there any other MPRG8926 that could work witn V9180?


----------



## fazerg (Feb 18, 2015)

rtomakov said:


> Is there any other MPRG8926 that could work witn V9180?

Click to collapse



 No. And this one is not original factory  file  but one of universal kind.  Original is  available for nubia Z7 mini only and  has some  signature or so  at  the  end. Probably it should be used with  nubia tool only.  I still can't  find  time to try  work it  around as planned.


----------



## rtomakov (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks for your efforts.
If anyone finds some usable MPRG8926, please post it.


----------



## jumperro (Feb 18, 2015)

*HELP*

I found that my phone is blocked and won’t connect through fastboot. I went to GSM service 2 days ago and they told me that my phone is blocked (after two days of working on it)
What can I do do unblock it or just flash OTHER rom/RECOVERY?
I cannot execute fastboot commands (win 7 x32, x64, WIN XP – waiting for device), adb works fine.
When I try to install other ROM or gaaps (which i don’t have right now) it says verification failed.
I tried to use recovery tool but it is using fastboot.
Is there a way to wipe all data from the phone and install it from the very beginning or where can I ask or search?
Guys from GSM service told me that my bootloader is locked or something like that
Is there a way without fastboot??
Can I flash mulitlang ROM without fastboot?

PLEASE HELP
(i dont even have gaaps) 


Do you thik this tuto will help?
My phone is v9180 2/8GB

PROBLEM SOLVED by Navin_n who i would like to THANK for assistance.


----------



## fazerg (Feb 18, 2015)

you should run fastboot  with VID on all ZTE  devices, like that:

fastboot -i 0x19d2 <desired_fasboot-command>


----------



## rtomakov (Feb 20, 2015)

fazerg said:


> No. And this one is not original factory  file  but one of universal kind.  Original is  available for nubia Z7 mini only and  has some  signature or so  at  the  end. Probably it should be used with  nubia tool only.  I still can't  find  time to try  work it  around as planned.

Click to collapse



Fazerg, is there any news about MPRG8926 for v9180?


----------



## joanr (Feb 21, 2015)

*Hard Bricked*

After new tests I have a hard brick now.

I only connect with Qpst.

Is it possible to load recovery.img or boot.img from qpst to v9180 ?

Thanks !!


----------



## rtomakov (Feb 22, 2015)

joanr said:


> After new tests I have a hard brick now.
> 
> I only connect with Qpst.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, if read this thread carefully, you will find out that you are not only one with this problem. For example: myself.
Now, first step you must do is correctly detect brick state of your phone. As far I researched, there are 3 hard brick states:
1- hardest one (thats me!) - phone cannot enter even fastboot, PC recognize it as "qhsusb_qdload" device with description that ends with "9008". In this state phone cannot be unbricked at all, or it can be done only with QPST.
2- less hard brick- PC recognize it with description that ends with "9006". There are some tutorials on 4PDA forum about unbricking phone in this state with Nubia Tools software.
3- least hard brick state: PC recognize device as "qhsusb_bulk" device. In this state, every linux recognize phone as block device (removable disc) and you can rebuild or reflash partitions on emmc card, and unbrick device this way.

Now, problem with "9008" state is that QPST software needs boot image "8926_msimage.mbn" (that we have) and hex programmer file MPRG8926, and without it QPST doesnt know how to program - flash it. If I understood correctly, until now we dont have usefull - correct MPRG8926 file that can be used with our phone. I tried several of them (for Moto G, Lenovo, Zte Nubia), but none works: when I try to flash phone it simply disconnects from COM port. Also, I found tutorial in 4PDA forum about unbricking ZTE Nubia with QPST and Nubia tools, but they obviously has orginal MPRG file.

As regards to MPRG8926 programmer file,  my greatest hope is XDA user fazerg (the same person as 4PDA user fazergoo ?), it seems that he has knowledge and goodwill to help us, or user DallasCZ.

Also, maybe some chinese user that have access to ZTE factory or their engineers can provide original MPRG.. file. I seriously doubt that ZTE manufacture phones by soldering pre-programmed emmc (memory cards) chips on phone main board. It is more likely that they produce empty - dummy mainboards, and then programmm emmc chips with hardware (machine) or software similar (or identical)  to QPST. If they do it this - software way, they must have MPRG programmer file.

Until then, I suggest that you find some comfortable place, open YouTube and find good known old Pink Floyds hit "Another *brick* in the wall"

P.S.
If anyone knows any other way to rebuild partition table in "9008" state device, pleas post a solution.


----------



## joanr (Feb 22, 2015)

*Great explanation !!*



rtomakov said:


> Well, if read this thread carefully, you will find out that you are not only one with this problem. For example: myself.
> Now, first step you must do is correctly detect brick state of your phone. As far I researched, there are 3 hard brick states:
> 1- hardest one (thats me!) - phone cannot enter even fastboot, PC recognize it as "qhsusb_qdload" device with description that ends with "9008". In this state phone cannot be unbricked at all, or it can be done only with QPST.
> 2- less hard brick- PC recognize it with description that ends with "9006". There are some tutorials on 4PDA forum about unbricking phone in this state with Nubia Tools software.
> ...

Click to collapse



Also I have "the hardest one" brick: 9008

Great explanation!! Thanks !


----------



## rtomakov (Feb 22, 2015)

I knew I wont be alone on Pink Floyd concert!


----------



## peibol (Feb 22, 2015)

Link to download Nubia Tools software??? thankks


----------



## rtomakov (Feb 22, 2015)

peibol said:


> Link to download Nubia Tools software??? thankks

Click to collapse



Look into  wwenigma's Mega Drive: https://mega.co.nz/#F!l84nlAqB!z69XR7q4_DEyYBkoLBnbpQ in folder "Etc".

Dont forget to install nubia drivers "autorun_diagnostic.exe" in same folder.


----------



## rtomakov (Feb 24, 2015)

I wonder, is there any other way to unbrick zte, without correct MPRG file?
Could we somehow force linux udev (by changing udev ruels or modules.alias)  to recognize phone not as qualcomm modem (9008) but as blank usb storage device.
 If that is possible, it would be easy to repair partition table (dd  with head.img).


----------



## peibol (Feb 24, 2015)

rtomakov said:


> Well, if read this thread carefully, you will find out that you are not only one with this problem. For example: myself.
> 2- less hard brick- PC recognize it with description that ends with "9006". There are some tutorials on 4PDA forum about unbricking phone in this state with Nubia Tools software.

Click to collapse



I cant find these tutorials... link please?
thanks


----------



## marus2 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi there.
All, who want to turn on their phone, this won’t respond to anything and after connecting to PC, many partitions appear and phone is connected in device manager in windows as QHUSB_DLOAD (or similar) are welcome here.
Congratulation, you have an soft brick in your hands.
But it isn’t as hopeless as it seems, your phone can be repaired.

There are two methods how to restore phone. Easy and hard 

Easy way:
*Not tested.* The theory is, that phone won't start because it have damaged MBR sector. So goal is to get  a copy of MBR sector from worked phone and flash it to damaged one.

It should work :angel:

It's a pitty, that easy way is still under some developing and here is the hard way.

*Edit: Try to flash file from post below from fazerg and give some feedback. If it works, whole hard way is not needed to do. But, still not tested. *

Requirement:
-	Linux system (for example portable Ubuntu) - http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
Before preparing USB stick, try if it is visible in your BIOS. My 8GB stick won’t, so I have to use some old 4GBs. After this, some BIOSes need not only to make boot priority to removable devices, but you have to prioritize USB in HDD boot priority.
-	Some knowledge about disk partitioning 
-	Patience – lot of patience

Let’s start
-	Boot linux.
-	Connect phone – the blue LED should blink.
-	Wait until new disks is connected (the time is always different, I don’t know why, sometimes it is almost instant, sometimes I have to wait 30 minutes). The phone may constantly mount and unmount, don’t worry, it’s normal behavior for phone in your condition.
-	After you have stable connection, press ctrl-alt-t (run terminal window).
-	Type 

```
sudo su
```
you gain root access in linux.
-	Type 

```
fdisk –l
```

You’ll see something like this (try to read the whole message, real output is very long).






/dev/sda – your system disk
/dev/sdb – your data disk (if you have some)
/dev/sdc – USB stick with linux
/dev/sdd – phone 

And a warning message:
WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdd'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.

For now you are interested in /dev/sdd

-  type:

```
parted /dev/sdd
```
Then inside parted just type

```
print
```
Some error message would appear, just type o or ok
You should see table like this:





That's all in parted, just type

```
quit
```
Then you must save these partitions 13 – modemst1, 14 - modemst2 and 22 – persist. It contains your unique IMEI and MAC addresses of WiFi and Bluetooth.

You can do it this way:
Create folder on your hard drive or probably on your bootable Ubuntu USB if it has enough space to do it. Let say we call it v5backup. 

type:

```
dd if=/dev/sdd13 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst1
dd if=/dev/sdd14 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst2
dd if=/dev/sdd22 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/persist
```
Great, you have saved very important information.* Do not share them with anyone* – It can bring you a problem if you have two mobiles with the same IMEI. 

*Note: As a backup path do not use /dev/sdb but path, which you see in file explorer like /media/name_of_drive/DATA*

Optional, but very recommended step: Make backup of a every single partition by typing:

```
dd if=/dev/sdd1 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modem
dd if=/dev/sdd2 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/sbl1
```
and so on…

So let’s restore.
1)	Find someone with the same phone – in this case ZTE V5 2/8GB.
- Set donors phone do fastbootmode (turn it off, press vol- and power), then  go to last line – Dload mode. Then connect it to PC
- Type 

```
dd if=/dev/sdd of=/<path_to_where_you_want>/v5backup/full.img
```
This makes full image sector by sector of donors phone.
- Wait until done  - beware of choosing destination folder – full backup would have about 8GB, so you have to have enough free space.
- Turn on donors phone (about 20 sec press power button).

2)	Connect your phone, wait until it connect, and make reverse step
- Type

```
dd if=/<path_to_where_you_want>/v5backup/full.img of=/dev/sdd
```
- Wait until done.
- Buy donor some beer 

After flash complete, don’t disconnect phone, LED begins to blink and after some time (maybe 5 minutes), phone should begin to recharge from PC’s USBport. 

If you haven’t donor to give you a phone, I can upload my backup. BUT, it is 5GB file, I don’t have such big storage to upload. And, I made this step in windows by using HDDraw copy tool, so this file will be unusable in linux. 

After your phone restart, you can see, that it is the same as donors  Didn’t I say, it’s a bit copy? Unfortunately, you can’t make a call or connect to Wifi, because you lost all NV information. Let’s restore them…

Reset your phone into fastbootmode (turn it off, press vol- and power), then  go to last line – Dload mode, connect it to PC and type:

```
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst1 of=/dev/sdd13
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst2 of=/dev/sdd14
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/persist of=/dev/sdd22
```

That’s all. Now, you should have fully worked phone with dual sim, WiFi and Bluetooth worked. Congratulations :fingers-crossed:

If you don't undestand something in this guide, feel free to PM me. 

This guide is made with big help and technical support from fazerg.  Thank you, without your advice, I'm still having a brick.


----------



## rtomakov (Feb 24, 2015)

peibol said:


> I cant find these tutorials... link please?
> thanks

Click to collapse



http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=505708&view=findpost&p=29568317

Use google translate.


----------



## joanr (Feb 25, 2015)

*Get MPRG8926 from a donor V9180*

Could it be possible to get MPRG8926 from a well running V9180 ?


----------



## rtomakov (Feb 25, 2015)

joanr said:


> Could it be possible to get MPRG8926 from a well running V9180 ?

Click to collapse



I dont know that, but I read somewhere that programmer file is pre-programmed in qualcomm factory into chips.
So, if that is true, it could be possible to read that file from chip if you have right tool and you know exact memory
address where that file is stored.


----------



## rtomakov (Feb 26, 2015)

Eh, just found post in thread about unbricking hard-bricked Moto E: 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=58139314&postcount=11
Author said that mprg files for motorola are signed with RSA keys for every motorola platform, and mprg from some other device wont work on specific motorola device.

It seems that fazerg was close to this conclusion when he noticed some signing  traces in mprg for nubia.
If that is true, then we do not have other option but wait for signed mprg leaks from some zte service centre.


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 1, 2015)

Anyone, any news?


----------



## asdfh (Mar 1, 2015)

Hey

I have a soft bricked 2/8 :/ Here's my story: I was driving my car, Waze was navigating me, my phone was in my hand, then all of a sudden it vibrated three times. It wasn't on silent so i looked on the screen and all i saw was the boot logo. Later i found out the phone is in boot loop, and it acts as a soft bricked one. I found this topic, read what i should do. I grabbed a fresh hard drive, downloaded ubuntu, and installed it. After install, ubuntu was unable to boot so i pressed reset. It seemed it works well (unfortunately it did not). I connected my phone, it recognized it, i saw all the partitions with gdisk. It said my main gpt table is corrupt so it will use the backup gpt table instead. I was about to start saving the most important partitions then my computer froze. It seemed this has something to do with my ps2 keyboard and ps2 mouse so i grabbed a usb mouse and started from scratch, now with debian. Unfortunately the result of that computer crash is that now the  backup gpt table is also corrupt  (though i'm not sure if correcting the main gpt table using the backup one would have solved my problem)
I made a backup 8GB file with dd from the phone, also made a backup with dd all of the 27 partititons. Just to be sure  I made a dd copy of the 8GB backup file to a usb flash drive to find out if i can somehow fix the gpt tables. Unfortunately i couldn't. Tried to use the head.img on the phone from  the 2nd post of this topic, unfortunately it did not help, the gpt tables are still corrupt, and the phone does not boot. I can boot to fast boot, but not to recovery (i was also able to do this before copying head.img). Is there any way to fix my  phone without using a donor?


----------



## peibol (Mar 2, 2015)

asdfh said:


> Hey
> 
> I have a soft bricked 2/8 :/ Here's my story: I was driving my car, Waze was navigating me, my phone was in my hand, then all of a sudden it vibrated three times. It wasn't on silent so i looked on the screen and all i saw was the boot logo. Later i found out the phone is in boot loop, and it acts as a soft bricked one. I found this topic, read what i should do. I grabbed a fresh hard drive, downloaded ubuntu, and installed it. After install, ubuntu was unable to boot so i pressed reset. It seemed it works well (unfortunately it did not). I connected my phone, it recognized it, i saw all the partitions with gdisk. It said my main gpt table is corrupt so it will use the backup gpt table instead. I was about to start saving the most important partitions then my computer froze. It seemed this has something to do with my ps2 keyboard and ps2 mouse so i grabbed a usb mouse and started from scratch, now with debian. Unfortunately the result of that computer crash is that now the  backup gpt table is also corrupt  (though i'm not sure if correcting the main gpt table using the backup one would have solved my problem)
> I made a backup 8GB file with dd from the phone, also made a backup with dd all of the 27 partititons. Just to be sure  I made a dd copy of the 8GB backup file to a usb flash drive to find out if i can somehow fix the gpt tables. Unfortunately i couldn't. Tried to use the head.img on the phone from  the 2nd post of this topic, unfortunately it did not help, the gpt tables are still corrupt, and the phone does not boot. I can boot to fast boot, but not to recovery (i was also able to do this before copying head.img). Is there any way to fix my  phone without using a donor?

Click to collapse



Read post  #134


----------



## asdfh (Mar 2, 2015)

peibol said:


> Read post  #134

Click to collapse



Thanks, i already read it. All it says to me that i belong to the luckiest group of bricked phone owners  (and it does not answer my  question, if i could fix mine without a donor phone or not).


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 3, 2015)

Did you tried to flash gpt.bin posted somewhere ih this thead, or let gdisk to repair gpt table (carefully, dangerous!).


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 4, 2015)

People, amazing thing has happened!
I created full backup  (with dd command) of working 2gb/8gb model, then I burned that image onto 8 gb SD card, putted that SD card into bricked 1gb/4gb model (in qdload 9008 mode) and tried to switch it on.
Imagine, briced zte BOOTED INTO FASTBOOT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Since my battery was near empty I wont risc anything, I will first charge it and than try to restore emmc partiion table.
Please, can anyone upload head.img from 1GB/4GB model.


----------



## forest-w (Mar 4, 2015)

rtomakov said:


> People, amazing thing has happened!
> I created full backup  (with dd command) of working 2gb/8gb model, then I burned that image onto 8 gb SD card, putted that SD card into bricked 1gb/4gb model (in qdload 9008 mode) and tried to switch it on.
> Imagine, briced zte BOOTED INTO FASTBOOT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Since my battery was near empty I wont risc anything, I will first charge it and than try to restore emmc partiion table.
> Please, can anyone upload head.img from 1GB/4GB model.

Click to collapse



rtomakov, you speak Russian? Or only English? At the same problem, zte v5 - Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008, you can give me these files? Help please


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 4, 2015)

Sorry marcus2, I am from Croatia, I dont speak Russian.
About files I used, I said that was complete 2bg/8gb model backup. Size of image file is nearly* 8 GB*, and it has some partitions I wouldnt want to share (persist, modem...).
But I found some tutorial about this, and I will try to make smaller image file. If I succeed, I will upload it on this  post.

The idea for doing this I found in this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2345860


----------



## forest-w (Mar 4, 2015)

rtomakov said:


> Sorry marcus2, I am from Croatia, I dont speak Russian.
> About files I used, I said that was complete 2bg/8gb model backup. Size of image file is nearly* 8 GB*, and it has some partitions I wouldnt want to share (persist, modem...).
> But I found some tutorial about this, and I will try to make smaller image file. If I succeed, I will upload it on this  post.

Click to collapse



I understood, thanks, I will wait!
on the site 4pda you asked head.img, visit that page, the file is ready

P.S  my nickname  forest-w


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 4, 2015)

Ok.
I made 73 MB image file that do same thing - device boot into fastboot. I also formated persist partition and 2 x modemst partitions, and it still works!
Just need some place to upload it, when it finished I will post the link.

Here is my google drive link: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzQ5Dp7vzrHjdXlkYV9LQWk2Vjg/view?usp=sharing

Now, can anyone please upload head.img for 1GB/4GB model?


----------



## forest-w (Mar 4, 2015)

rtomakov, write please what to do after I burn image on a flash card? In detail, and in simple English


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 4, 2015)

forest-w said:


> rtomakov, write please what to do after I burn image on a flash card? In detail, and in simple English

Click to collapse



DONE! UNBRICKED!

After inserting SD card with image I posted, and turned it on, phone boots in fastboot mode.
Than I booted Ubuntu linux.
In fastboot menu on phone, I choosed Download mode, and after screen turned off, I removed SD card with image.
After that I connected phone to Ubuntu PC and started gparted. Gparted recognized phone as "sdb" device with corrupted gpt table.
Then I flashed head.img (that I got on 4PDA forum from vladimir_tm user - thanks vladimir!!)
After that I disconnected phone from usb, removed battery, reinserted SD card  and battery and turned it on the same way. 
Again I connected phone to pc with ubuntu, started download mode from menu and pulled out SD card (I wanted to be convinced that ubuntu recognized phone memory, not SD card), and started gparted again.
Gparted recognized phone emmc as 27 partitions (as it should be).
Then I flashed (with simple "sudo dd if=sbl1 of=dev/sdXX") all partitions form latest 1.17 rom: sbl1, sdi, tz ....., original recovery image ... onto partitions of the device with same name in gparted.
After that I rebooted phone on the same way: pulled battery out, reinserted SD card and battery and turned on phone with vol- and power button (for fastboot mode).
When phone entered fastboot I pulled out SD card again and started run.bat in multilang rom v1.12 that flashed rom from fastboot.
Then I pulled battery out, reinserted it and powered on phone with vol+ and power button (recovery mode). Phone entered recovery, and I did a factory reset (data/cache).
Next reboot was completely - phone boots itself (without SD card) and starts android.

NEW IMAGE, confirmed works. look at the post #178: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=59281304&postcount=178

Anyone, good luck! Seems I had it!


----------



## marus2 (Mar 4, 2015)

Hey man, good job. I'll update OP with your method...


----------



## wladimir_tm (Mar 4, 2015)

*maybe "all the same" (with gparted and dd) - can be done "via 'fastboot boot CWM.img'*



rtomakov said:


> ...
> Than I booted Ubuntu linux.
> In fastboot menu on phone, I choosed Download mode, and after screen turned off, I removed SD card with image.
> After that I connected phone to Ubuntu PC and started gparted.
> ...

Click to collapse



maybe "all the same" (with gparted and dd) - can be done "via 'fastboot boot CWM.img' " 
// CWM (with ADB) - is "almost the same linux" 





rtomakov said:


> ...
> head.img (that I got on 4PDA forum from vladimir_tm user - thanks vladimir!!)...

Click to collapse



 - you're welcome


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 4, 2015)

Ok, phone rised from dead. As I posted few weeks ago,I have problem with ESN and MEID number. IMEI is ok, but ESN and MEID are all zeroes.
I also managed to restore my original wifi and bt mac address by editing files in persist partition.
Now, is there some tutorial about how to calculate esn and meid from imei and then write them with nubiatools to device?


----------



## asdfh (Mar 4, 2015)

rtomakov said:


> Did you tried to flash gpt.bin posted somewhere ih this thead, or let gdisk to repair gpt table (carefully, dangerous!).

Click to collapse



Yeah, i tried both files from post #63 on a pendrive, unfortunately it seems both are for a 1/4GB version phone because this was the result:

```
22         2631826         6523025   1.9 GiB     0700  userdata
  23         6523026         7733214   590.9 MiB   0700  grow
```
Yeah, 23 partitions only 

After this i flashed head.img from post #2,  it corrected it back to as a 2/8GB should look like but as earlier, it did not fix my phone, it is still unable work, i can only boot to fastboot and download mode (though i'm not sure if download mode does work or not, haven't tried it yet)

```
26         2631826         6523025   1.9 GiB     0700  userdata
  27         6523026        15269854   4.2 GiB     0700  grow
```

So now i have a valid gpt table thanks to head.img but the phone is still unable to boot. I feel something is really effed up with mine


----------



## marus2 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi there.
All, who want to turn on their phone, this won’t respond to anything and after connecting to PC, many partitions appear and phone is connected in device manager in windows as QHUSB_DLOAD (or similar) are welcome here.
Congratulation, you have an soft brick in your hands.
But it isn’t as hopeless as it seems, your phone can be repaired.

There are two methods how to restore phone. Easy and hard 

Easy way:
*Not tested.* The theory is, that phone won't start because it have damaged MBR sector. So goal is to get  a copy of MBR sector from worked phone and flash it to damaged one.

It should work :angel:

It's a pitty, that easy way is still under some developing and here is the hard way.

*Edit: Try to flash file from post below from fazerg and give some feedback. If it works, whole hard way is not needed to do. But, still not tested. *

Requirement:
-	Linux system (for example portable Ubuntu) - http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
Before preparing USB stick, try if it is visible in your BIOS. My 8GB stick won’t, so I have to use some old 4GBs. After this, some BIOSes need not only to make boot priority to removable devices, but you have to prioritize USB in HDD boot priority.
-	Some knowledge about disk partitioning 
-	Patience – lot of patience

Let’s start
-	Boot linux.
-	Connect phone – the blue LED should blink.
-	Wait until new disks is connected (the time is always different, I don’t know why, sometimes it is almost instant, sometimes I have to wait 30 minutes). The phone may constantly mount and unmount, don’t worry, it’s normal behavior for phone in your condition.
-	After you have stable connection, press ctrl-alt-t (run terminal window).
-	Type 

```
sudo su
```
you gain root access in linux.
-	Type 

```
fdisk –l
```

You’ll see something like this (try to read the whole message, real output is very long).






/dev/sda – your system disk
/dev/sdb – your data disk (if you have some)
/dev/sdc – USB stick with linux
/dev/sdd – phone 

And a warning message:
WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdd'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.

For now you are interested in /dev/sdd

-  type:

```
parted /dev/sdd
```
Then inside parted just type

```
print
```
Some error message would appear, just type o or ok
You should see table like this:





That's all in parted, just type

```
quit
```
Then you must save these partitions 13 – modemst1, 14 - modemst2 and 22 – persist. It contains your unique IMEI and MAC addresses of WiFi and Bluetooth.

You can do it this way:
Create folder on your hard drive or probably on your bootable Ubuntu USB if it has enough space to do it. Let say we call it v5backup. 

type:

```
dd if=/dev/sdd13 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst1
dd if=/dev/sdd14 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst2
dd if=/dev/sdd22 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/persist
```
Great, you have saved very important information.* Do not share them with anyone* – It can bring you a problem if you have two mobiles with the same IMEI. 

*Note: As a backup path do not use /dev/sdb but path, which you see in file explorer like /media/name_of_drive/DATA*

Optional, but very recommended step: Make backup of a every single partition by typing:

```
dd if=/dev/sdd1 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modem
dd if=/dev/sdd2 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/sbl1
```
and so on…

So let’s restore.
1)	Find someone with the same phone – in this case ZTE V5 2/8GB.
- Set donors phone do fastbootmode (turn it off, press vol- and power), then  go to last line – Dload mode. Then connect it to PC
- Type 

```
dd if=/dev/sdd of=/<path_to_where_you_want>/v5backup/full.img
```
This makes full image sector by sector of donors phone.
- Wait until done  - beware of choosing destination folder – full backup would have about 8GB, so you have to have enough free space.
- Turn on donors phone (about 20 sec press power button).

2)	Connect your phone, wait until it connect, and make reverse step
- Type

```
dd if=/<path_to_where_you_want>/v5backup/full.img of=/dev/sdd
```
- Wait until done.
- Buy donor some beer 

After flash complete, don’t disconnect phone, LED begins to blink and after some time (maybe 5 minutes), phone should begin to recharge from PC’s USBport. 

If you haven’t donor to give you a phone, I can upload my backup. BUT, it is 5GB file, I don’t have such big storage to upload. And, I made this step in windows by using HDDraw copy tool, so this file will be unusable in linux. 

After your phone restart, you can see, that it is the same as donors  Didn’t I say, it’s a bit copy? Unfortunately, you can’t make a call or connect to Wifi, because you lost all NV information. Let’s restore them…

Reset your phone into fastbootmode (turn it off, press vol- and power), then  go to last line – Dload mode, connect it to PC and type:

```
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst1 of=/dev/sdd13
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst2 of=/dev/sdd14
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/persist of=/dev/sdd22
```

That’s all. Now, you should have fully worked phone with dual sim, WiFi and Bluetooth worked. Congratulations :fingers-crossed:

If you don't undestand something in this guide, feel free to PM me. 

This guide is made with big help and technical support from fazerg.  Thank you, without your advice, I'm still having a brick.


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 5, 2015)

If you can boot to fastboot and you fixed partition table, solution should be more or less simple: find some custom firmware that will flash new rom from fastboot, e.g. multilang v.1.12 and flash it from fastboot. It should correct bootloader (not nand bootloader, but aboot.img and sbl chain). If necessary, manually flash pod partition, sdi, fsg and fsc partitions (you can find them in DallasCZ web folder  under Dump ).


----------



## peibol (Mar 5, 2015)

rtomakov  THANKS !!! I'll try !



rtomakov said:


> DONE! UNBRICKED!
> After inserting SD card with image I posted, and turned it on, phone boots in fastboot mode.
> [...]
> This is head img file I used:  https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzQ5Dp7vzrHjeHl2VXEzdXphNm8/view?usp=sharing

Click to collapse



How can I put that image into sd with windows?

.


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 5, 2015)

peibol said:


> rtomakov  THANKS !!! I'll try !
> 
> 
> How can I put that image into sd with windows?
> ...

Click to collapse



Simply, with Win32 Disk Imager: http://sourceforge.net/projects/win32diskimager/


----------



## joanr (Mar 5, 2015)

*I use emmc_rescue.img but nothing happens ...*



rtomakov said:


> Ok.
> I made 73 MB image file that do same thing - device boot into fastboot. I also formated persist partition and 2 x modemst partitions, and it still works!
> Just need some place to upload it, when it finished I will post the link.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Congratulations !!

I put your image on a 4GB sdcard. I put sdcard inside my bricked V9180 but not boot into fastboot. I see in Ubuntu the same state under lsusb: 9008 

why ?


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 6, 2015)

joanr said:


> Congratulations !!
> 
> I put your image on a 4GB sdcard. I put sdcard inside my bricked V9180 but not boot into fastboot. I see in Ubuntu the same state under lsusb: 9008
> 
> why ?

Click to collapse



Can you describe how did you put image on sd card?
If you are in Ubuntu, use "sudo dd if=(path_to_image) of=/dev/sdX" where X is your unmounted SD card (sd*b*, sd*c*, sd*d* or something like this). Card must be unmounted before you do "dd" command.
In my case, SD card was /dev/sdc, so I burned image with "sudo dd if=emmc_rescue.img of=/dev/sdc".

When you put burned SD card into phone, boot it with vol- & power button, do not connect it to PC before it boots to fastboot.


----------



## Aleksakm (Mar 6, 2015)

rtomakov said:


> Can you describe how did you put image on sd card?
> If you are in Ubuntu, use "sudo dd if=(path_to_image) of=/dev/sdX" where X is your unmounted SD card (sd*b*, sd*c*, sd*d* or something like this). Card must be unmounted before you do "dd" command.
> In my case, SD card was /dev/sdc, so I burned image with "sudo dd if=emmc_rescue.img of=/dev/sdc".
> 
> When you put burned SD card into phone, boot it with vol- & power button, do not connect it to PC before it boots to fastboot.

Click to collapse



Good day.
I burn your file into sd card 8Gb with Win32DiskImager. The phone is not boot into fastboot. You wrote the file size is 73 mb, but file in your link is 70 mb.(Sorry for my english)


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 6, 2015)

It wont boot into fastboot if your battery is discharged !!!
You must find a way to charge it - with some working device, or some other way.
Maybe I wrote uncorrect size of sd card image, but that is image that booted my phone.

When I first tried to boot my bricked phone with sd card and empty battery, it didnt boot, but when I put charged battery from another v9180 it did boot to fastboot.


----------



## forest-w (Mar 6, 2015)

rtomakov said:


> It wont boot into fastboot if your battery is discharged !!!
> You must find a way to charge it - with some working device, or some other way.
> Maybe I wrote uncorrect size of sd card image, but that is image that booted my phone.
> 
> When I first tried to boot my bricked phone with sd card and empty battery, it didnt boot, but when I put charged battery from another v9180 it did boot to fastboot.

Click to collapse



rtomakov, I too couldn't turn on  smartphone with your emmc_rescue.img, the battery is charged - 4.15v, tried to write in windows and in ubuntu, result negative, the smartphone doesn't react in any way


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 6, 2015)

Sorry, folks, I don know what to say.
Maybe you didnt have same problem as myself. 
In earlier posts I said that my phone was bricked when I destroyed partition table in nand (from gdisk in ubuntu). Nothing else was damaged with this brick.  Perhaps you have some other problem, not only bootloader.

Maybe your phones needs more healty partition than contained in my image file.

If anyone successfully booted to fastboot with my sd image, please report it.

I dont belive that depends on micro sd card speed (mine is transcend 8 gb hc,  I dont know what class).

Anyway, you can try to make that image by yourself, or someone with working phone can make it same was I did:
connect wokring phone in download mode to ubuntu and copy nand: "sudo dd if=/dev/(path to working phone with unmounted partitions) of=image_file.img

That will make full nand copy, not only first 70 (or 73) MB.

But, today I will make new (70MB) copies directly from  working 2GB ram model, and another from 1GB ram model. 
I will post links to that files when I upload them, but I cant upload full, 8 GB or 4 GB images.


----------



## joanr (Mar 6, 2015)

*no boot into fastboot*



rtomakov said:


> Sorry, folks, I don know what to say.
> Maybe you didnt have same problem as myself.
> In earlier posts I said that my phone was bricked when I destroyed partition table in nand (from gdisk in ubuntu). Nothing else was damaged with this brick.  Perhaps you have some other problem, not only bootloader.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I put the image with dd on ubuntu, nothing happens, when I switch on the phone with charged battery, the same state under lsusb 

by the way thanks for your work !!


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 6, 2015)

Just to make it clear: image must be burned over ALL sdcard, not partition of it.
E.g. do not burn image as "dd if=emmc_rescue.img of=/dev/sdc*1*"  but /dev/sdc

I am not sure, maybe something went wrong when I tried to delete persist, modemst1 & modemst2 partition from image file.

But, please check, after you burn image to SD card, unplug it from PC and replug it back to ubuntu. If burning was right, gparted should see 27 partitions on SD card (modem, ...).


----------



## forest-w (Mar 6, 2015)

rtomakov said:


> Just to make it clear: image must be burned over ALL sdcard, not partition of it.
> E.g. do not burn image as "dd if=emmc_rescue.img of=/dev/sdc*1*"  but /dev/sdc
> 
> I am not sure, maybe something went wrong when I tried to delete persist, modemst1 & modemst2 partition from image file.
> ...

Click to collapse



or you have other problem with v5(not same 9008), or when you create img for us, you delete something important.

P.S Yes. 27 partitions


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 6, 2015)

forest-w said:


> or you have other problem with v5(not same 9008), or when you create img for us, you delete something important.
> 
> P.S Yes. 27 partitions

Click to collapse



And when you put that SD into phone, and power it with vol- & power (maybe try just power button) and keep it pressed min. 15 sec. nothing happends?

BTW, erasing persist and modemst.. partitions could not spoil image file.  I deliberately erased modemst.. partiions from working phone (because I couldnt restore nv backup with nubia tools if these partitions wasnt cleared) and phone booted normally, just IMEI was erased.

Regarding to my previous posts about lost ESN and MEID, I found that brand new 2GB model also has empty ESN & MEID. It seems that these codes are needed only for CDMA networks, while GSM/WCDMA networks uses only IMEI.


----------



## forest-w (Mar 6, 2015)

rtomakov said:


> And when you put that SD into phone, and power it with vol- & power (maybe try just power button) and keep it pressed min. 15 sec. nothing happends?
> BTW, erasing persist and modemst.. partitions could not spoil image file.  I deliberately erased modemst.. partiions from working phone (because I couldnt restore nv backup with nubia tools if these partitions wasnt cleared) and phone booted normally, just IMEI was erased.
> Regarding to my previous posts about lost ESN and MEID, I found that brand new 2GB model also has empty ESN & MEID. It seems that these codes are needed only for CDMA networks, while GSM/WCDMA networks uses only IMEI.

Click to collapse



I tried all options - vol- & power,  only power (5, 15 and even 30 seconds) nothing!


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 6, 2015)

forest-w said:


> I tried all options - vol- & power,  only power (5, 15 and even 30 seconds) nothing!

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear that. I dont know how I could help you.
Maybe the only option is to find someone with same phone and make full dump image and then use "full" image SD card. As I said, I cannot find the way to erase persist and modemst partitions and upload such big file (4/8 GB).


----------



## wladimir_tm (Mar 7, 2015)

rtomakov said:


> cannot find the way to erase persist and modemst partitions

Click to collapse



try:
	
	



```
fastboot erase persist 
fastboot erase modemst1
fastboot erase modemst2
```
// after dd entire mmcblk -- just restore them from backup (created before of couse) 
	
	



```
fastboot flash modemst1 modemst1.img 
.. etc.
```
 
// or - restore using "dd" 


rtomakov said:


> upload such big file (4/8 GB).

Click to collapse



try MEGA (mega.co.nz)


----------



## asdfh (Mar 7, 2015)

rtomakov said:


> If you can boot to fastboot and you fixed partition table, solution should be more or less simple: find some custom firmware that will flash new rom from fastboot, e.g. multilang v.1.12 and flash it from fastboot. It should correct bootloader (not nand bootloader, but aboot.img and sbl chain). If necessary, manually flash pod partition, sdi, fsg and fsc partitions (you can find them in DallasCZ web folder  under Dump ).

Click to collapse



Correction: just realized, i was wrong, my gpt table is still corrupt .  Could someone please upload a correct gpt table file for the 2/8 version?


```
gdisk /dev/sd[B]x[/B]
```

and choose 


```
b	back up GPT data to a file
```

Also, i had no luck with adb devices and adb wait for device. It does not see the phone (if i boot ot fastboot and choose download mode, it should, right?)


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 7, 2015)

asdfh said:


> Correction: just realized, i was wrong, my gpt table is still corrupt .  Could someone please upload a correct gpt table file for the 2/8 version?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Isnt "head.img" that was allready published in this thread "gpt" table?? I repaired my bricked gpt table when I flashed "head" img that wladimir_tm gave me (for 1/4 gb version).

There is NO ADB NOR FASTBOOT in download mode.
.
---------- Post added at 07:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 PM ----------




wladimir_tm said:


> try:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes wladimir, I now how I can erase partitions from fastboot, directly from working device, but I dont know how I can erase them from img file that I allready made.  Please, dont expect from me that I erase these partitions from working device just to make new image (I had very hard experience repairing it).

It seems that only chance would be mount that image in ubuntu as loop device, and then reformat these partitions. That is what I will try to do.

If I succeed, I will try to upload it to Mega.

EDIT: Maybe I found workaround way to do this.
 I made full  emmc image from working 1 gb v9180, burned it to SD card and checked it with gdisk - there was no errors. 
Then I cleared (not deleted, but cleared) persist & modemst* partitions and made image of that SD card. Again, I checked image with gdisk, and there was no errors. 
So, this is full emmc image, with all partitions and files except persist & modemst and therefore its size is about 3,7G.
I started to upload it to mega and I expect it will finish till morning.  I will post the link in this post.

MEGA link: https://mega.co.nz/#!CIZHRDyB!XylSSrZSdZHhepQsF-MAaHkchdcj3i4Wc2pwZICC420


----------



## forest-w (Mar 8, 2015)

rtomakov said:


> Isnt "head.img" that was allready published in this thread "gpt" table?? I repaired my bricked gpt table when I flashed "head" img that wladimir_tm gave me (for 1/4 gb version).
> 
> There is NO ADB NOR FASTBOOT in download mode.
> .
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you very much !!!!!! the smartphone was started with your new file on 3gb ))) and even works ))))))))

thank you thank you thank you )))) :laugh::cyclops:


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 8, 2015)

forest-w said:


> thank you very much !!!!!! the smartphone was started with your new file on 3gb ))) and even works ))))))))
> 
> thank you thank you thank you )))) :laugh::cyclops:

Click to collapse



I knew that must work!

I am glad that you succeed! Cheers!


----------



## marus2 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi there.
All, who want to turn on their phone, this won’t respond to anything and after connecting to PC, many partitions appear and phone is connected in device manager in windows as QHUSB_DLOAD (or similar) are welcome here.
Congratulation, you have an soft brick in your hands.
But it isn’t as hopeless as it seems, your phone can be repaired.

There are two methods how to restore phone. Easy and hard 

Easy way:
*Not tested.* The theory is, that phone won't start because it have damaged MBR sector. So goal is to get  a copy of MBR sector from worked phone and flash it to damaged one.

It should work :angel:

It's a pitty, that easy way is still under some developing and here is the hard way.

*Edit: Try to flash file from post below from fazerg and give some feedback. If it works, whole hard way is not needed to do. But, still not tested. *

Requirement:
-	Linux system (for example portable Ubuntu) - http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
Before preparing USB stick, try if it is visible in your BIOS. My 8GB stick won’t, so I have to use some old 4GBs. After this, some BIOSes need not only to make boot priority to removable devices, but you have to prioritize USB in HDD boot priority.
-	Some knowledge about disk partitioning 
-	Patience – lot of patience

Let’s start
-	Boot linux.
-	Connect phone – the blue LED should blink.
-	Wait until new disks is connected (the time is always different, I don’t know why, sometimes it is almost instant, sometimes I have to wait 30 minutes). The phone may constantly mount and unmount, don’t worry, it’s normal behavior for phone in your condition.
-	After you have stable connection, press ctrl-alt-t (run terminal window).
-	Type 

```
sudo su
```
you gain root access in linux.
-	Type 

```
fdisk –l
```

You’ll see something like this (try to read the whole message, real output is very long).






/dev/sda – your system disk
/dev/sdb – your data disk (if you have some)
/dev/sdc – USB stick with linux
/dev/sdd – phone 

And a warning message:
WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdd'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.

For now you are interested in /dev/sdd

-  type:

```
parted /dev/sdd
```
Then inside parted just type

```
print
```
Some error message would appear, just type o or ok
You should see table like this:





That's all in parted, just type

```
quit
```
Then you must save these partitions 13 – modemst1, 14 - modemst2 and 22 – persist. It contains your unique IMEI and MAC addresses of WiFi and Bluetooth.

You can do it this way:
Create folder on your hard drive or probably on your bootable Ubuntu USB if it has enough space to do it. Let say we call it v5backup. 

type:

```
dd if=/dev/sdd13 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst1
dd if=/dev/sdd14 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst2
dd if=/dev/sdd22 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/persist
```
Great, you have saved very important information.* Do not share them with anyone* – It can bring you a problem if you have two mobiles with the same IMEI. 

*Note: As a backup path do not use /dev/sdb but path, which you see in file explorer like /media/name_of_drive/DATA*

Optional, but very recommended step: Make backup of a every single partition by typing:

```
dd if=/dev/sdd1 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modem
dd if=/dev/sdd2 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/sbl1
```
and so on…

So let’s restore.
1)	Find someone with the same phone – in this case ZTE V5 2/8GB.
- Set donors phone do fastbootmode (turn it off, press vol- and power), then  go to last line – Dload mode. Then connect it to PC
- Type 

```
dd if=/dev/sdd of=/<path_to_where_you_want>/v5backup/full.img
```
This makes full image sector by sector of donors phone.
- Wait until done  - beware of choosing destination folder – full backup would have about 8GB, so you have to have enough free space.
- Turn on donors phone (about 20 sec press power button).

2)	Connect your phone, wait until it connect, and make reverse step
- Type

```
dd if=/<path_to_where_you_want>/v5backup/full.img of=/dev/sdd
```
- Wait until done.
- Buy donor some beer 

After flash complete, don’t disconnect phone, LED begins to blink and after some time (maybe 5 minutes), phone should begin to recharge from PC’s USBport. 

If you haven’t donor to give you a phone, I can upload my backup. BUT, it is 5GB file, I don’t have such big storage to upload. And, I made this step in windows by using HDDraw copy tool, so this file will be unusable in linux. 

After your phone restart, you can see, that it is the same as donors  Didn’t I say, it’s a bit copy? Unfortunately, you can’t make a call or connect to Wifi, because you lost all NV information. Let’s restore them…

Reset your phone into fastbootmode (turn it off, press vol- and power), then  go to last line – Dload mode, connect it to PC and type:

```
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst1 of=/dev/sdd13
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst2 of=/dev/sdd14
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/persist of=/dev/sdd22
```

That’s all. Now, you should have fully worked phone with dual sim, WiFi and Bluetooth worked. Congratulations :fingers-crossed:

If you don't undestand something in this guide, feel free to PM me. 

This guide is made with big help and technical support from fazerg.  Thank you, without your advice, I'm still having a brick.


----------



## forest-w (Mar 8, 2015)

rtomakov said:


> I knew that must work!
> I am glad that you succeed! Cheers!

Click to collapse



thanks 

question, now I simply press power button and my android  loaded as well, as was before the smartphone broke, all my programs, games, photos, all works!!!  what should I do now, how to restore loading from internal memory, that I could use a micro sd card?


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 8, 2015)

forest-w said:


> thanks
> 
> question, now I simply press power button and my android  loaded as well, as was before the smartphone broke, all my programs, games, photos, all works!!!  what should I do now, how to restore loading from internal memory, that I could use a micro sd card?

Click to collapse



If I understood you well, your phone boots only with inserted "rescue" SD card, and without it doesnt boot at all.

Well, in my brick-case, I new that I bricked device when I ruin gpt table of internal emmc. The simplest way that I could restore gpt table was to flash header of emmc ("head.img") as described in this thread. So, if you have 2GB RAM model, find 2GB "head.img" somewhere at the beginning  of this thread, if you have 1GB ram version, use head.img that I posted earlier (I said that I got it from user wladimir from 4pda forum). After that, I manually flashed some partitions (look below), and then flashed 1.12 multilanguage firmware, because it flashes from fastboot.

In your situation, I would firstly flash correct head.img from linux: boot device in fastboot and then in download mode, remove SD card and connect device to linux PC. FInd exact name of your phone (/dev/sdb, /dev/sdc, or however gparted detects it), and flash head.img with "sudo dd if=(path_to_head.img) of=/dev/(your device)". 

Then unplug device from PC, remove battery and put it back to device after few seconds, and try to boot device (without rescue SD).
If device doesnt boot, try to flash individually bootloaders partitions: aboot, boot, sbl1, tz, rpm that you can find in firmware package (from firmware that you have installed.

Also, maybe you should check gpt state of your emmc AFTER you flash correct head.img. Connect device booted to fastboot -> download mode to linux pc, identify it, and run from terminal: "sudo gdisk /dev/(your device)". Note all errors that gdisk finds, copy them (or make screenshot) and paste it on this thread.


----------



## forest-w (Mar 8, 2015)

rtomakov, the first option didn't help, I didn't understand the second option as to do, here the 3rd option:

[email protected]:~$ sudo gdisk /dev/sda1
GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 0.8.8

Caution: invalid backup GPT header, but valid main header; regenerating
backup header from main header.

Warning! Main and backup partition tables differ! Use the 'c' and 'e' options
on the recovery & transformation menu to examine the two tables.

Warning! One or more CRCs don't match. You should repair the disk!

Partition table scan:
  MBR: protective
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: damaged

****************************************************************************
Caution: Found protective or hybrid MBR and corrupt GPT. Using GPT, but disk
verification and recovery are STRONGLY recommended.
****************************************************************************

Command (? for help): 
Caution: The CRC for the backup partition table is invalid. This table may
be corrupt. This program will automatically create a new backup partition
table when you save your partitions.

Problem: The secondary header's self-pointer indicates that it doesn't reside
at the end of the disk. If you've added a disk to a RAID array, use the 'e'
option on the experts' menu to adjust the secondary header's and partition
table's locations.

Caution: Partition 17 doesn't begin on a 8-sector boundary. This may
result in degraded performance on some modern (2009 and later) hard disks.

Caution: Partition 18 doesn't begin on a 8-sector boundary. This may
result in degraded performance on some modern (2009 and later) hard disks.

Caution: Partition 19 doesn't begin on a 8-sector boundary. This may
result in degraded performance on some modern (2009 and later) hard disks.

Caution: Partition 20 doesn't begin on a 8-sector boundary. This may
result in degraded performance on some modern (2009 and later) hard disks.

Caution: Partition 21 doesn't begin on a 8-sector boundary. This may
result in degraded performance on some modern (2009 and later) hard disks.

Caution: Partition 22 doesn't begin on a 8-sector boundary. This may
result in degraded performance on some modern (2009 and later) hard disks.

Caution: Partition 23 doesn't begin on a 8-sector boundary. This may
result in degraded performance on some modern (2009 and later) hard disks.

Caution: Partition 24 doesn't begin on a 8-sector boundary. This may
result in degraded performance on some modern (2009 and later) hard disks.

Caution: Partition 25 doesn't begin on a 8-sector boundary. This may
result in degraded performance on some modern (2009 and later) hard disks.

Caution: Partition 26 doesn't begin on a 8-sector boundary. This may
result in degraded performance on some modern (2009 and later) hard disks.

Caution: Partition 27 doesn't begin on a 8-sector boundary. This may
result in degraded performance on some modern (2009 and later) hard disks.

Consult http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-4kb-sector-disks/
for information on disk alignment.

Identified 2 problems!

Command (? for help):


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 8, 2015)

OK.
Now enter gdiks same way and enter "v" command (without quotes). That will verify disk.
enter "p" command - this will print (on screen) partitions data.
Post gdisk results.


----------



## forest-w (Mar 8, 2015)

V command I did, the text since: 

Caution: Partition 17 doesn't begin on a 8-sector boundary. This may
 result in degraded performance on some modern (2009 and later) hard disks.


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 8, 2015)

now enter "w" command, that should write corrected partition table.
If it does not succeed, dont panic, you must boot again with sd card, go to download mode and connect to ubutnu and flash once again your head.img.

If gdisk correct partition table but you still cant boot without SD card, you must manually flash those partitions I said it above post.
Download stock firmware (latest is 1.17) from DallasCZ web disk https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B1T7tp6tJ_3kQkZSWjNsazJZbGc&usp=sharing#list, unpack it, boot phone into download mode  and connect it with ubuntu.
In firmware folder you will find sbl1.mbn, rpm.mbn, sdi.mbn tz.mbn, emmc_appsboot.mnb (this is aboot parittion) and boot.img. Flash these files with
dd command to corresponding paritions of phone (identify that partitions with gparted).

If that doesnt help, download from DallasCZ folder custom firmware multilanguage 1.12, unpack it, connect phone in fastboot (fastboot, not download mode and remove SD card when it enters fastboot)  to WINDOWS PC and run bun.bat. That will flash all needed partitions and it should work.


----------



## joanr (Mar 8, 2015)

*You are right !!!*



rtomakov said:


> Isnt "head.img" that was allready published in this thread "gpt" table?? I repaired my bricked gpt table when I flashed "head" img that wladimir_tm gave me (for 1/4 gb version).
> 
> There is NO ADB NOR FASTBOOT in download mode.
> .
> ...

Click to collapse



I downloaded your image, put it on a SD Card, insert it  into my bricked v9180, when I connect to Windows with usb cable: V9180 HAS RETURNED TO LIVE in fastboot mode !!!

MANY THANKS FRIEND !!!


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 8, 2015)

joanr said:


> I downloaded your image, put it on a SD Card, insert it  into my bricked v9180, when I connect to Windows with usb cable: V9180 HAS RETURNED TO LIVE in fastboot mode !!!
> 
> MANY THANKS FRIEND !!!

Click to collapse



No problem joanr, just check does phone boots WITHOUT that SD card. Read posts above what problems forest_w has.

Forest-w, how it goes?

---------- Post added at 02:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 PM ----------

forest-w, just a short notice, I am not shure did you understood it right: when you do these steps with gdisk, SD card must be out of the phone - we want that gdisk correct nand memory (emmc) not sd card. Also, all partitions on emmc must be unmounted from ubutnu filesystem (they must not appear in /media/(your user name)/ or /mnt/ folder). If they do, manually unmount them wiht "sudo umount /media/(your user name)/(name of mounted paritition)" or "sudo umount /mnt/(name of mounted partition)".


----------



## forest-w (Mar 8, 2015)

rtomakov, I am a fool  I tried to work with a disk D - I study Linux of only 2 weeks  now erased everything from a disk D )

OK, now:
gparted can't open the smartphone. Gparts reports - the error of libraries and the smartphone doesn't appear in the program


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 8, 2015)

Now I dont understand what you have done.
Can you still boot phone in fastboot with that SD card?
Leave gparted, see what gdisk says about phone.

If you cannot detect device name of connected phone with "gparted", use "disks".


----------



## forest-w (Mar 8, 2015)

rtomakov, I think that  we won't be able to make everything correctly, my english not good, you spent too much time for me, anyway thanks to you big, further I will try itself, once again - thank you very much!


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 8, 2015)

forest-w said:


> rtomakov, I think that  we won't be able to make everything correctly, my english not good, you spent too much time for me, anyway thanks to you big, further I will try itself, once again - thank you very much!

Click to collapse




Ok forest_w, just try to recreate steps I described in original post: 

In fastboot menu on phone, I choosed Download mode, and after screen turned off, I removed SD card with image.
After that I connected phone to Ubuntu PC and started gparted. Gparted recognized phone as "sdb" device with corrupted gpt table.
Then I flashed head.img (that I got on 4PDA forum from vladimir_tm user - thanks vladimir!!)
After that I disconnected phone from usb, removed battery, reinserted SD card and battery and turned it on the same way. 
Again I connected phone to pc with ubuntu, started download mode from menu and pulled out SD card (I wanted to be convinced that ubuntu recognized phone memory, not SD card), and started gparted again.
Gparted recognized phone emmc as 27 partitions (as it should be).
Then I flashed (with simple "sudo dd if=sbl1 of=dev/sdXX") all partitions form latest 1.17 rom: sbl1, sdi, tz ....., original recovery image ... onto partitions of the device with same name in gparted.
After that I rebooted phone on the same way: pulled battery out, reinserted SD card and battery and turned on phone with vol- and power button (for fastboot mode).
When phone entered fastboot I pulled out SD card again and started run.bat in multilang rom v1.12 that flashed rom from fastboot.
Then I pulled battery out, reinserted it and powered on phone with vol+ and power button (recovery mode). Phone entered recovery, and I did a factory reset (data/cache).


----------



## forest-w (Mar 8, 2015)

rtomakov, DONE, UNBRICK ) 

everything was simple, I inserted sdcard with your img, was loaded into fastboot, after CMW, I pulled out a sdcard, cleaned all system, and write original frimware, after a rebooted V5, DONE, UNBRICK, smartphone works as new )).... thanks to you big 1000 times


----------



## joanr (Mar 8, 2015)

Now I need a head.img for 1GB/8GB V9180 ...


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 8, 2015)

joanr said:


> Now I need a head.img for 1GB/8GB V9180 ...

Click to collapse



Never heard for 1GB/8GB, just 1/4 and 2/8 versions.

This is 1GB/4GB head.img: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BzQ5Dp7vzrHjeHl2VXEzdXphNm8&authuser=0

and this is head.img of 2GB/4GB : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=56994749&postcount=2

---------- Post added at 05:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:13 PM ----------




forest-w said:


> rtomakov, DONE, UNBRICK )
> 
> everything was simple, I inserted sdcard with your img, was loaded into fastboot, after CMW, I pulled out a sdcard, cleaned all system, and write original frimware, after a rebooted V5, DONE, UNBRICK, smartphone works as new )).... thanks to you big 1000 times

Click to collapse



Glad that you did it!


joanr, maybe you should consider skipping flashing head.img and try to restore stock firmware directly, as forest-w.


----------



## asdfh (Mar 8, 2015)

rtomakov said:


> Isnt "head.img" that was allready published in this thread "gpt" table?? I repaired my bricked gpt table when I flashed "head" img that wladimir_tm gave me (for 1/4 gb version).
> 
> There is NO ADB NOR FASTBOOT in download mode.
> .
> ---------- Post added at 07:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 PM ----------

Click to collapse




I believe, if i flash the head.img to my phone, at least the main gpt table should have been fixed (the backup gpt table couldn't as it resides at the end of the disk).  Unfortunately still both my gpt tables are corrupt, even after flashing head.img to the phone.


----------



## joanr (Mar 8, 2015)

That's right, with 1gb/4gb head.img flashed, I see all partitions from ubuntu. Until now phone does not boot  ... 

Thanks !!!


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 8, 2015)

asdfh said:


> I believe, if i flash the head.img to my phone, at least the main gpt table should have been fixed (the backup gpt table couldn't as it resides at the end of the disk).  Unfortunately still both my gpt tables are corrupt, even after flashing head.img to the phone.

Click to collapse



GPT tables can be fixed with gdisk
do "sudo gdisk /dev/(path to your device)"
enter command "v"  - to verify disk
if there is some errors about corrupted gpt table, enter command "r" - means recovery  and something else I cant remember.
Now, in r menu, enter "?" - it will print possible commands. There is "e" command that will load partition table directy from disk. Try that, and end with "w" command that will write everything on disk.
After that, unplug device from computer and reconnect it again, and check it again with gdisk for errors.

---------- Post added at 07:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 PM ----------




joanr said:


> That's right, with 1gb/4gb head.img flashed, I see all partitions from ubuntu. Until now phone does not boot  ...
> 
> Thanks !!!

Click to collapse



Joanr, just do what forest-w did, as I told him. It seem that your bootloader was ruined, you must reflash it.

I will try to make flash-unbrick script with all needed partitions that I flashed and ubricked my phone.

This is it (app. 20MB size): NEW LINK TO MEGA: https://mega.co.nz/#!KNI11ZIL!AdMEad4sY38eQRwIN7MfN9nUrYvCq_6YCj25-KYZtVk
unpack it and run  RUN TO FLASH.bat
Obviously, you must boot phone to fastboot before you start .bat, and .bat must be started from Windows PC.
This will flash (fastboot from Windows PC) following partitions: boot, aboot, abootbak, splash, rpm, rpmbak, sbl1, sbl1bak, sdi, ddr, fsg, fsc, tz, tzbak, recovery (stock recovery from 4.4 firmware), ssd, pad, misc, customfs.
NOTE: there is no system partition, you must download it and flash it manually from recovery (stock recovery = stock rom) or from fastboot if you find system.img file (as it is in multilanguage 1.12 rom).
But, if fastboot flashing succeed, you will be able to enter recovery (volume+ &  power button).


----------



## joanr (Mar 8, 2015)

*Please upload script to Mega*



rtomakov said:


> GPT tables can be fixed with gdisk
> do "sudo gdisk /dev/(path to your device)"
> enter command "v"  - to verify disk
> if there is some errors about corrupted gpt table, enter command "r" - means recovery  and something else I cant remember.
> ...

Click to collapse



Problems with Google Drive ... Drive forbids scripts and executables  ... Thanks !!


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 8, 2015)

Yes, something is wrong with google drive. I am uploading it to mega.

This is it: https://mega.co.nz/#!KNI11ZIL!AdMEad4sY38eQRwIN7MfN9nUrYvCq_6YCj25-KYZtVk

Just a notice: when you boot phone into fastboot, before running .bat file, remove SD card out of the phone.
When flashing finishes, phone will reboot, so if neccessery (if phone doesnt boot itself, or boot in fastboot again), pull out battery and after putting it back to phone, try to boot into recovery by vol+ & power button.


----------



## marus2 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi there.
All, who want to turn on their phone, this won’t respond to anything and after connecting to PC, many partitions appear and phone is connected in device manager in windows as QHUSB_DLOAD (or similar) are welcome here.
Congratulation, you have an soft brick in your hands.
But it isn’t as hopeless as it seems, your phone can be repaired.

There are two methods how to restore phone. Easy and hard 

Easy way:
*Not tested.* The theory is, that phone won't start because it have damaged MBR sector. So goal is to get  a copy of MBR sector from worked phone and flash it to damaged one.

It should work :angel:

It's a pitty, that easy way is still under some developing and here is the hard way.

*Edit: Try to flash file from post below from fazerg and give some feedback. If it works, whole hard way is not needed to do. But, still not tested. *

Requirement:
-	Linux system (for example portable Ubuntu) - http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
Before preparing USB stick, try if it is visible in your BIOS. My 8GB stick won’t, so I have to use some old 4GBs. After this, some BIOSes need not only to make boot priority to removable devices, but you have to prioritize USB in HDD boot priority.
-	Some knowledge about disk partitioning 
-	Patience – lot of patience

Let’s start
-	Boot linux.
-	Connect phone – the blue LED should blink.
-	Wait until new disks is connected (the time is always different, I don’t know why, sometimes it is almost instant, sometimes I have to wait 30 minutes). The phone may constantly mount and unmount, don’t worry, it’s normal behavior for phone in your condition.
-	After you have stable connection, press ctrl-alt-t (run terminal window).
-	Type 

```
sudo su
```
you gain root access in linux.
-	Type 

```
fdisk –l
```

You’ll see something like this (try to read the whole message, real output is very long).






/dev/sda – your system disk
/dev/sdb – your data disk (if you have some)
/dev/sdc – USB stick with linux
/dev/sdd – phone 

And a warning message:
WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdd'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.

For now you are interested in /dev/sdd

-  type:

```
parted /dev/sdd
```
Then inside parted just type

```
print
```
Some error message would appear, just type o or ok
You should see table like this:





That's all in parted, just type

```
quit
```
Then you must save these partitions 13 – modemst1, 14 - modemst2 and 22 – persist. It contains your unique IMEI and MAC addresses of WiFi and Bluetooth.

You can do it this way:
Create folder on your hard drive or probably on your bootable Ubuntu USB if it has enough space to do it. Let say we call it v5backup. 

type:

```
dd if=/dev/sdd13 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst1
dd if=/dev/sdd14 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst2
dd if=/dev/sdd22 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/persist
```
Great, you have saved very important information.* Do not share them with anyone* – It can bring you a problem if you have two mobiles with the same IMEI. 

*Note: As a backup path do not use /dev/sdb but path, which you see in file explorer like /media/name_of_drive/DATA*

Optional, but very recommended step: Make backup of a every single partition by typing:

```
dd if=/dev/sdd1 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modem
dd if=/dev/sdd2 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/sbl1
```
and so on…

So let’s restore.
1)	Find someone with the same phone – in this case ZTE V5 2/8GB.
- Set donors phone do fastbootmode (turn it off, press vol- and power), then  go to last line – Dload mode. Then connect it to PC
- Type 

```
dd if=/dev/sdd of=/<path_to_where_you_want>/v5backup/full.img
```
This makes full image sector by sector of donors phone.
- Wait until done  - beware of choosing destination folder – full backup would have about 8GB, so you have to have enough free space.
- Turn on donors phone (about 20 sec press power button).

2)	Connect your phone, wait until it connect, and make reverse step
- Type

```
dd if=/<path_to_where_you_want>/v5backup/full.img of=/dev/sdd
```
- Wait until done.
- Buy donor some beer 

After flash complete, don’t disconnect phone, LED begins to blink and after some time (maybe 5 minutes), phone should begin to recharge from PC’s USBport. 

If you haven’t donor to give you a phone, I can upload my backup. BUT, it is 5GB file, I don’t have such big storage to upload. And, I made this step in windows by using HDDraw copy tool, so this file will be unusable in linux. 

After your phone restart, you can see, that it is the same as donors  Didn’t I say, it’s a bit copy? Unfortunately, you can’t make a call or connect to Wifi, because you lost all NV information. Let’s restore them…

Reset your phone into fastbootmode (turn it off, press vol- and power), then  go to last line – Dload mode, connect it to PC and type:

```
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst1 of=/dev/sdd13
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst2 of=/dev/sdd14
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/persist of=/dev/sdd22
```

That’s all. Now, you should have fully worked phone with dual sim, WiFi and Bluetooth worked. Congratulations :fingers-crossed:

If you don't undestand something in this guide, feel free to PM me. 

This guide is made with big help and technical support from fazerg.  Thank you, without your advice, I'm still having a brick.


----------



## asdfh (Mar 8, 2015)

rtomakov said:


> GPT tables can be fixed with gdisk
> do "sudo gdisk /dev/(path to your device)"
> enter command "v"  - to verify disk
> if there is some errors about corrupted gpt table, enter command "r" - means recovery  and something else I cant remember.
> ...

Click to collapse




gdisk says:
Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT.

No problems found. 32734 free sectors (16.0 MiB) available in 1
segments, the largest of which is 32734 (16.0 MiB) in size.

---
parted says: 
Error: Both the primary and backup GPT tables are corrupt.  Try making a fresh
table, and using Parted's rescue feature to recover partitions.

Which one should i believe?


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 8, 2015)

asdfh said:


> gdisk says:
> Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT.
> 
> No problems found. 32734 free sectors (16.0 MiB) available in 1
> ...

Click to collapse



Does GDISK finds all 27 partitions?


----------



## asdfh (Mar 8, 2015)

rtomakov said:


> Does GDISK finds all 27 partitions?

Click to collapse



Yep, i see them all.  Also, in gdisk recovery _e	load main partition table from disk (rebuilding backup)_ made to disappear all the partitions, but i flashed head.img and they are back again.


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 8, 2015)

Then trust to gdisk, parted isnt soo good with gpt disks.
If gdisk doesnt find any problems with phone emmc, dont try any recovery options,
Can you boot without rescue SD card?


----------



## asdfh (Mar 8, 2015)

rtomakov said:


> Then trust to gdisk, parted isnt soo good with gpt disks.
> If gdisk doesnt find any problems with phone emmc, dont try any recovery options,
> Can you boot without rescue SD card?

Click to collapse



All I can do is boot to the Bootloader menu (with vol- and power button)  Unfortunately choosing Boot Recovery ends me to a boot logo then a blank screen. I checked with a hex editor a recovery.img file and the one i backed up from my bricked phone, the two files seem to be almost identical. I canl try to overwrite the revovery partition on the phone with this image but i don't think it'll change anything.


----------



## joanr (Mar 8, 2015)

rtomakov said:


> GPT tables can be fixed with gdisk
> do "sudo gdisk /dev/(path to your device)"
> enter command "v"  - to verify disk
> if there is some errors about corrupted gpt table, enter command "r" - means recovery  and something else I cant remember.
> ...

Click to collapse



Fantastic !!

Now I am stopped, I see al partitions but I cannot boot on fastboot mode


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 8, 2015)

joanr, what part of qouted post you did?
Can you boot to fastboot with rescue SD card inserted to phone?



---------- Post added at 11:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 PM ----------




asdfh said:


> All I can do is boot to the Bootloader menu (with vol- and power button)  Unfortunately choosing Boot Recovery ends me to a boot logo then a blank screen. I checked with a hex editor a recovery.img file and the one i backed up from my bricked phone, the two files seem to be almost identical. I canl try to overwrite the revovery partition on the phone with this image but i don't think it'll change anything.

Click to collapse



Did you try to download my unbrick.zip and do what I descirbed?

If my unbrick.zip doesnt help, download multilanguage 1.12 firmware from DallasCZ storage ( i posted link few pages back), boot phone into fastboot (remove SD card after bootig) unpack firmware and run run.bat. That will do same thing (but maybe better then my unbrick.zip).


----------



## joanr (Mar 8, 2015)

*Stopped*



rtomakov said:


> joanr, what part of qouted post you did?

Click to collapse



I meant that now I can see all partitions but I don't know to do ... I cannot bootinto fastboot mode ... I cannot use your script ...


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 8, 2015)

Phone doesnt boot to fastboot when you press vol- & power button?
Try to pull out battery , reinsert rescue SD card and battery and then boot it with vol- & power.

asdfh, try to manually flash this recovery:


----------



## joanr (Mar 8, 2015)

*I cannot boot into fastboot mode*



rtomakov said:


> Phone doesnt boot to fastboot when you press vol- & power button?
> Try to pull out battery , reinsert rescue SD card and battery and then boot it with vol- & power.
> 
> asdfh, try to manually flash this recovery:

Click to collapse



That's correct: with your rescue sd card I cannot boot into fastboot mode. I press vol-&power and nothing happens ...


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 8, 2015)

joanr said:


> That's correct: with your rescue sd card I cannot boot into fastboot mode. I press vol-&power and nothing happens ...

Click to collapse



If you can see device under linux (you wrote that you can see all partitions), try to reflash head.img.


----------



## asdfh (Mar 8, 2015)

rtomakov said:


> joanr, what part of qouted post you did?
> Did you try to download my unbrick.zip and do what I descirbed?
> 
> If my unbrick.zip doesnt help, download multilanguage 1.12 firmware from DallasCZ storage ( i posted link few pages back), boot phone into fastboot (remove SD card after bootig) unpack firmware and run run.bat. That will do same thing (but maybe better then my unbrick.zip).

Click to collapse



Will try it tomorrow (or maybe later, i will need to  charge my battery before flashing a new rom, unfortunately my phone currently does not charge the battery and my makeshift charging device charges super super slowly, so it will take a lot of time) , now i'm off to bed. Thanks for your help.


----------



## joanr (Mar 9, 2015)

rtomakov said:


> If you can see device under linux (you wrote that you can see all partitions), try to reflash head.img.

Click to collapse



 I reflashed head.img 

Sorry I  see all partiton on ubuntu and lsusb shows ID 19d2:ffae ZTE WCDMA Technologies MSM

I cannot boot with rescue sd card ... 

I need to come back to 9008 state 

---------- Post added at 01:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 AM ----------




rtomakov said:


> GPT tables can be fixed with gdisk
> do "sudo gdisk /dev/(path to your device)"
> enter command "v"  - to verify disk
> if there is some errors about corrupted gpt table, enter command "r" - means recovery  and something else I cant remember.
> ...

Click to collapse



You have forgotten xxxbak.img files ... Another error: cusfomfs.img is customfs.img. Good work !!!


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 9, 2015)

There is no xxxbak. files, original partitions (e.g. sbl1.img) are flashed twice: first on sbl1 partition, and again to sbl1bak partition.

You dont need to go back to 9008 state. 
Since you can see your partitions, I think your problem is that you can boot from nand, but boot chain is corrupted. You should flash boot partitions (correct) again. Download new 1.17 firmware and unpack it. There you will find sbl1.mnb, tz.mnb ... files and flash them to same partitions as .img files from my unbrick.zip: sudo dd if=sbl1.mbn of= /dev/your_device_sbl1_partition ...

Also, in rescue image you can find all needed partitions that are curently on my 1GB model: when you burn that image on SD card, and you putt sd card into card reader you will see all partitions (note: persist, modemst1 and modemst2 are empty, dont flash them). You can copy them to your phone. If my 1GB model boots fine  with that partitions, I dont see a reason why your same model wouldnt boot.
You can copy partitions from sd card directly to phone: sudo dd if=/dev/"sdcard_partition" of=/dev/"phone_partiion".

I deleted unbrick.zip from mega since I am not shure does it work well.

It would be safer (I am talking about 1GB model) to copy partitions from SD card, as I wrote above.


----------



## joanr (Mar 9, 2015)

*ok*



rtomakov said:


> There is no xxxbak. files, original partitions (e.g. sbl1.img) are flashed twice: first on sbl1 partition, and again to sbl1bak partition.
> 
> You dont need to go back to 9008 state.
> Since you can see your partitions, I think your problem is that you can boot from nand, but boot chain is corrupted. You should flash boot partitions (correct) again. Download new 1.17 firmware and unpack it. There you will find sbl1.mnb, tz.mnb ... files and flash them to same partitions as .img files from my unbrick.zip: sudo dd if=sbl1.mbn of= /dev/your_device_sbl1_partition ...
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok thank !!! I am trying what you say ... do you know how to avoid hundred pop ups when ubuntu mounts again and again all the partitons from phone ?

---------- Post added at 11:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 AM ----------

With hundred pop ups every time on ubuntu ...
How can I return to 9008 state and boot with your rescue sd ?

This is the simplest way to unbrick ... with fastboot and download mode ...

Many thanks !!!


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 9, 2015)

In ubuntu you can switch off usb automount:
"Configuring Automounting
To enable or disable automount open a terminal and type dconf-editor followed by the [Enter] key. 

Browse to org.gnome.desktop.media-handling.
The automount key controls whether to automatically mount media. If set to true, then Nautilus will automatically mount media such as user-visible hard disks and removable media on start-up and media insertion.
There is another key org.gnome.desktop.media-handling.automount-open. This controls whether to automatically open a folder for automounted media."

Maybe you will need to instal dconf first (sudo apt-get install dconf..)
I dont know how can you return to 9008 state (I wouldnt do that!), I think that this is more simple way to unbrick than from 9008 state.
Maybe you can return to 9008 state if you made backup of your emmc (after booting with SD card)  so you can flash it back. If you didnt make backup, I dont know how to brick device again, but I guess you should corrupt  head.img. Someone from this thread reported that he brick device when he flashed wrong head.img (on 1GB model he flashed head.img from 2GB model). But, as I said, it is  very dangerous.
I strongly suggest that you first try to copy ALL (except persist and modemst1 &2) partitions  from rescue SD card to your phone (you got 1GB model, right).


----------



## joanr (Mar 9, 2015)

rtomakov said:


> In ubuntu you can switch off usb automount:
> "Configuring Automounting
> To enable or disable automount open a terminal and type dconf-editor followed by the [Enter] key.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



When I try to write system and cache partition from your rescue sd to my V9180 (dd with ubuntu) I get input/output error, I think  V9810 has these two partitions corrupted. All the other partitions have been flashed ok ... my brick is a nightmare


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 9, 2015)

Then flash system image from 1.12 multilang firmware I mentioned in posts above, you can flash it with dd.
Reformat or leave untached cache partition.

But, I think that your phone should boot to fastboot or recovery even without system and cache partitions.

You can also try to reformat both, system and cache partitions.


----------



## joanr (Mar 9, 2015)

*dd of ssytem partition input/output error*



rtomakov said:


> Then flash system image from 1.12 multilang firmware I mentioned in posts above, you can flash it with dd.
> Reformat or leave untached cache partition.
> 
> But, I think that your phone should boot to fastboot or recovery even without system and cache partitions.
> ...

Click to collapse



Nothing ... I format system partition, when I flash system.img  from 1.12 I get input output error with dd 

I want to return to 9008 state


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 9, 2015)

joanr said:


> Nothing ... I format system partition, when I flash system.img  from 1.12 I get input output error with dd
> 
> I want to return to 9008 state

Click to collapse



Dont be angry with me, but I must ask this (it maybe sounds like stupid question): are you absolutely certain that you have 1GB version device???
I guess that dd will output error if partition that you try to flash doesnt exists, or it is too small for image that you trying to flash.

Check again what gdisk says about you phone emmc, and try to play with options in "r" menu (recovery and .....) of gdisk, until gdisk doesnt find any errors on emmc.


----------



## marus2 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi there.
All, who want to turn on their phone, this won’t respond to anything and after connecting to PC, many partitions appear and phone is connected in device manager in windows as QHUSB_DLOAD (or similar) are welcome here.
Congratulation, you have an soft brick in your hands.
But it isn’t as hopeless as it seems, your phone can be repaired.

There are two methods how to restore phone. Easy and hard 

Easy way:
*Not tested.* The theory is, that phone won't start because it have damaged MBR sector. So goal is to get  a copy of MBR sector from worked phone and flash it to damaged one.

It should work :angel:

It's a pitty, that easy way is still under some developing and here is the hard way.

*Edit: Try to flash file from post below from fazerg and give some feedback. If it works, whole hard way is not needed to do. But, still not tested. *

Requirement:
-	Linux system (for example portable Ubuntu) - http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
Before preparing USB stick, try if it is visible in your BIOS. My 8GB stick won’t, so I have to use some old 4GBs. After this, some BIOSes need not only to make boot priority to removable devices, but you have to prioritize USB in HDD boot priority.
-	Some knowledge about disk partitioning 
-	Patience – lot of patience

Let’s start
-	Boot linux.
-	Connect phone – the blue LED should blink.
-	Wait until new disks is connected (the time is always different, I don’t know why, sometimes it is almost instant, sometimes I have to wait 30 minutes). The phone may constantly mount and unmount, don’t worry, it’s normal behavior for phone in your condition.
-	After you have stable connection, press ctrl-alt-t (run terminal window).
-	Type 

```
sudo su
```
you gain root access in linux.
-	Type 

```
fdisk –l
```

You’ll see something like this (try to read the whole message, real output is very long).






/dev/sda – your system disk
/dev/sdb – your data disk (if you have some)
/dev/sdc – USB stick with linux
/dev/sdd – phone 

And a warning message:
WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdd'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.

For now you are interested in /dev/sdd

-  type:

```
parted /dev/sdd
```
Then inside parted just type

```
print
```
Some error message would appear, just type o or ok
You should see table like this:





That's all in parted, just type

```
quit
```
Then you must save these partitions 13 – modemst1, 14 - modemst2 and 22 – persist. It contains your unique IMEI and MAC addresses of WiFi and Bluetooth.

You can do it this way:
Create folder on your hard drive or probably on your bootable Ubuntu USB if it has enough space to do it. Let say we call it v5backup. 

type:

```
dd if=/dev/sdd13 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst1
dd if=/dev/sdd14 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst2
dd if=/dev/sdd22 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/persist
```
Great, you have saved very important information.* Do not share them with anyone* – It can bring you a problem if you have two mobiles with the same IMEI. 

*Note: As a backup path do not use /dev/sdb but path, which you see in file explorer like /media/name_of_drive/DATA*

Optional, but very recommended step: Make backup of a every single partition by typing:

```
dd if=/dev/sdd1 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modem
dd if=/dev/sdd2 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/sbl1
```
and so on…

So let’s restore.
1)	Find someone with the same phone – in this case ZTE V5 2/8GB.
- Set donors phone do fastbootmode (turn it off, press vol- and power), then  go to last line – Dload mode. Then connect it to PC
- Type 

```
dd if=/dev/sdd of=/<path_to_where_you_want>/v5backup/full.img
```
This makes full image sector by sector of donors phone.
- Wait until done  - beware of choosing destination folder – full backup would have about 8GB, so you have to have enough free space.
- Turn on donors phone (about 20 sec press power button).

2)	Connect your phone, wait until it connect, and make reverse step
- Type

```
dd if=/<path_to_where_you_want>/v5backup/full.img of=/dev/sdd
```
- Wait until done.
- Buy donor some beer 

After flash complete, don’t disconnect phone, LED begins to blink and after some time (maybe 5 minutes), phone should begin to recharge from PC’s USBport. 

If you haven’t donor to give you a phone, I can upload my backup. BUT, it is 5GB file, I don’t have such big storage to upload. And, I made this step in windows by using HDDraw copy tool, so this file will be unusable in linux. 

After your phone restart, you can see, that it is the same as donors  Didn’t I say, it’s a bit copy? Unfortunately, you can’t make a call or connect to Wifi, because you lost all NV information. Let’s restore them…

Reset your phone into fastbootmode (turn it off, press vol- and power), then  go to last line – Dload mode, connect it to PC and type:

```
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst1 of=/dev/sdd13
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst2 of=/dev/sdd14
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/persist of=/dev/sdd22
```

That’s all. Now, you should have fully worked phone with dual sim, WiFi and Bluetooth worked. Congratulations :fingers-crossed:

If you don't undestand something in this guide, feel free to PM me. 

This guide is made with big help and technical support from fazerg.  Thank you, without your advice, I'm still having a brick.


----------



## joanr (Mar 9, 2015)

*the blue box says 8GB*



rtomakov said:


> Dont be angry with me, but I must ask this (it maybe sounds like stupid question): are you absolutely certain that you have 1GB version device???
> I guess that dd will output error if partition that you try to flash doesnt exists, or it is too small for image that you trying to flash.
> 
> Check again what gdisk says about you phone emmc, and try to play with options in "r" menu (recovery and .....) of gdisk, until gdisk doesnt find any errors on emmc.

Click to collapse



Now I am only sure that the box says 8GB 
V5 V9180
5", 720p, 2400mah, 8G


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 9, 2015)

I will repeat: I have one 1GB ram / 4 GB rom phone, and another 2 GB ram / 8 GB rom phone.
But I never heard about 1 GB ram / 8 GB rom ZTE v9180. 
Can anyone else confirm that this kind of zte v9180 exists??

It is most probabaly that you flashed wrong head.img (for 1GB ram device instead 2GB ram device).  
emmc rescue SD card image I posted is made from 1GB ram / 4 GB rom device.

Partition sizes of 1GB and 2GB models are different, and they are not cross-compatible.

From this point of view, I woud say that you have 50:50 chance to unbrick/brick again your phone whatever you do. 
You can try flash head.img for 2GB ram device and then try to reflash partitions from sd card, maybe that will repair emmc, or get you back to 9008 state.

Whatever you do* MAKE BACKUP *of phone persist, modemst1 and modemst2 partitions before you do anything.

If you could be certain what exactly device you have, I would suggest you to do (after backup of persist and modemst.. partitions), that you fully flash emmc rescue image over your phone "sudo dd if=path_to_image of=/dev/your_phone". 
But, I made image from 1GB device and I cannot predict what will happend if your device is 2/8 GB version.
The other option would be that I make same rescue image from my 2/8 version (that is something I can do, but I need 2-3 days for making it and uploading) and then that you flash it over your phone emmc.


----------



## joanr (Mar 9, 2015)

*I flashed head.img 2GB/8G*



rtomakov said:


> Dont be angry with me, but I must ask this (it maybe sounds like stupid question): are you absolutely certain that you have 1GB version device???
> I guess that dd will output error if partition that you try to flash doesnt exists, or it is too small for image that you trying to flash.
> 
> Check again what gdisk says about you phone emmc, and try to play with options in "r" menu (recovery and .....) of gdisk, until gdisk doesnt find any errors on emmc.

Click to collapse



I flash head.im 2GB/8GB
Results of gdisk:
gdisk /dev/sdb
GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 0.8.8

Partition table scan:
  MBR: protective
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT.

Nothing happens after flash with dd boot.img recovery.img system.img and data.img from clockwordmod recovery backup ....  no errors


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 9, 2015)

So, it seems that 2GB head.img was right version for your phone.
You should flash again sbl1 partition, tz, rpm, aboot, boot, recovery and then try to boot.


----------



## joanr (Mar 9, 2015)

*Yes it seems ...*



rtomakov said:


> So, it seems that 2GB head.img was right version for your phone.
> Does it boot ??

Click to collapse



Yes, it seems 2GB is the correct version but I am sure my phone  only has 1GB RAM.

It does not boot ... it is curious that it did boot yesterday with your recue sd ... ?¿


----------



## marus2 (Mar 9, 2015)

Version 1/8 is Zte V5s LTE, not V5 red bull this thread is about.


----------



## joanr (Mar 9, 2015)

*V9180*



marus2 said:


> Version 1/8 is Zte V5s LTE, not V5 red bull this thread is about.

Click to collapse



Blue and white smartphone box says V5 ZTE V9180 8G


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 9, 2015)

And what is written under the battery?

One more question: when did you check your battery? phone wont boot if battery isnt charged.

Did you ever removed & reinserted battery after flashing in download mode, before you tried to power on phone? Phone wont exit download mode automatically.


----------



## joanr (Mar 9, 2015)

rtomakov said:


> And what is written under the battery?
> 
> One more question: when did you check your battery? phone wont boot if battery isnt charged.
> 
> Did you ever removed & reinserted battery after flashing in download mode, before you tried to power on phone? Phone wont exit download mode automatically.

Click to collapse



Under battery V9180 8G. Battery full charged, I have another zte V5S N918st. Yes, after many flashes it can be possible I removed & reinserted battery, ups phone can be always in download mode !?


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 9, 2015)

Ok. last try.
I will do what I said: make rescue image from 2GB model and upload it to Mega.
Backup your original persist, modemst1 and modemst2 (maybe you should make backup of all emmc from your phone: "sudo dd if=/dev/path_to_your_phone of=full_backup.img"), and flash 2GB rescue image (all image that I wil upload) over your phone,  flash original persisit and modemst.. backup images, remove and reinsert battery and then try to boot. If that doesnt help, I dont know what else I could suggest.
I will post link to 2GB rescue image during tomorrow.


----------



## joanr (Mar 9, 2015)

*Download Mode*



rtomakov said:


> Ok. last try.
> I will do what I said: make rescue image from 2GB model and upload it to Mega.
> Backup your original persist, modemst1 and modemst2 (maybe you should make backup of all emmc from your phone: "sudo dd if=/dev/path_to_your_phone of=full_backup.img"), and flash 2GB rescue image (all image that I wil upload) over your phone,  flash original persisit and modemst.. backup images, remove and reinsert battery and then try to boot. If that doesnt help, I dont know what else I could suggest.
> I will post link to 2GB rescue image during tomorrow.

Click to collapse



Many thanks !! I appreciate so much your expert help !!

One question, you observed a very interesting issue ... it can be possible than my V9180 is on permanent download mode if I remove battery without power off ... how can I go out from download mode ?

---------- Post added at 10:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 PM ----------




joanr said:


> Many thanks !! I appreciate so much your expert help !!
> 
> One question, you observed a very interesting issue ... it can be possible than my V9180 is on permanent download mode if I remove battery without power off ... how can I go out from download mode ?

Click to collapse



After reflashing boot, tz etc I returned to 9008 mode  

Now I can boot from your sd rescue 

Original smartphone box


----------



## joanr (Mar 10, 2015)

*go out from 9008 state*

I reflashed head.img 2gb/8gb and flashed all partitions from X9180 Multilang V1.12

dd if=boot.img of=/dev/sdb18 && 
dd if=recovery.img of=/dev/sdb19 && 
dd if=rpm.mbn of=/dev/sdb8 && 
dd if=rpm.mbn of=/dev/sdb9 && 
dd if=sbl1.mbn of=/dev/sdb2 && 
dd if=sbl1.mbn of=/dev/sdb3 && 
dd if=sdi.mbn of=/dev/sdb4 && 
dd if=splash.img of=/dev/sdb20 && 
dd if=tz.mbn of=/dev/sdb10 && 
dd if=tz.mbn of=/dev/sdb11 && 
dd if=system.img of=/dev/sdb21

For the moment it does not boot ... I go out from 9008 mode . Perhaps I need all the other images: modem, aboot ... ?


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 10, 2015)

OK
I will upload that full rescue image today so you can flash all other partitions.
Currently I have some strange problems with my ubuntu installation, after latest updates it is constantly "experiencing internal error" and I cant do
anything. It seems that reinstallation is only option. But, I expect that I will finish and upload that image during today.


----------



## joanr (Mar 10, 2015)

*Linux mint*



rtomakov said:


> OK
> I will upload that full rescue image today so you can flash all other partitions.
> Currently I have some strange problems with my ubuntu installation, after latest updates it is constantly "experiencing internal error" and I cant do
> anything. It seems that reinstallation is only option. But, I expect that I will finish and upload that image during today.

Click to collapse



Many thanks friend !!
I suggest you Linux Mint LTS, more stable than Ubuntu 

http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=2714Linux Mint 17.1 LTS


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks for reminding me to Mint, I haven use it for years. Yeah, I will try it.


----------



## joanr (Mar 10, 2015)

*My confusion*



rtomakov said:


> Thanks for reminding me to Mint, I haven use it for years. Yeah, I will try it.

Click to collapse



I bought V5S N918st 1GB/8GB and seller sent me V5 V9180 2GB RAM/8GB ROM

Seller confused me ... so I thought that my V9180 had 1GB RAM and 8GB ROM ... now I am sure my V9180 has 2GB RAM / 8GB ROM

I am sorry !


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 10, 2015)

I started to upload zte v9180 2GB version full image. At my upload speed, it seems that it will be uploaded tomorrow morning.

Mega upload counter says that upload will last 6 more hours.


----------



## asdfh (Mar 10, 2015)

rtomakov said:


> Did you try to download my unbrick.zip and do what I descirbed?
> 
> If my unbrick.zip doesnt help, download multilanguage 1.12 firmware from DallasCZ storage ( i posted link few pages back), boot phone into fastboot (remove SD card after bootig) unpack firmware and run run.bat. That will do same thing (but maybe better then my unbrick.zip).

Click to collapse



So, i downloaded the multilanguage 1.12 firmware from DallasCZ, flashed it without any errors during the process, and all i got is a different bootlogo. That's all, nothing else has changed   My phone still can't boot up and still can't boot to recovery mode.


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 11, 2015)

Maybe is your partition table so badly ruined that it cant be rebuilded.
Well, I dont know other way to repair not only bootloader but all  partitions including partition table, except flashing full  rescue image over phone, as I described to joanr. 
I DONT KNOW IS IT SAFE OR NOT.
Alternative to flashing full image would be extracting all partitions from image (just burn it to some sd card or usb stick with enough memory size) and flashing them one by one untill phone boots, but I doubt that will repair partition table, specially if both main and backup tables are corrupted. Even if each individulal partition is ok, system must know where it can find that partitions, where is their location in emmc, and that system cannot do if partition table is corrupted od missing.
I guess you noticed that multilang v.1..12 firmware flash only 10 partitions, while whole phone has 27 partitions.
I allready posted link to 1GB version device full image. 
If you have 2GB ram device just wait that I finish uploadnig it (upload stopped and I started from begginig).
Before anything,* make backup of persist (wifi and bluetooth mac addresses), modemst1 and modemst2 (IMEI and other radio setting) partitions* from your phone, since flashing full emmc images will erase these partitions.
I expect that uploading will finish (if it doesnt die as tonignt) about noon.


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 11, 2015)

So, afer allmost 6 hours of uploading:
 - link to zte v9180 1GB ram version full emmc backup: https://mega.co.nz/#!CIZHRDyB!XylSSrZSdZHhepQsF-MAaHkchdcj3i4Wc2pwZICC420

 - link to zte v9180 2GB ram version full emmc backup: https://mega.co.nz/#!rRogWDKD!a3mugUX3VZwYEUABk5FMcl3c-gVd0wygfCg_CqbOf0o

NOTICE: i didnt try this and i cannot predict what will exactly happend by flashing this images.

Persist, modemst1 & modemst2 partitions are cleared in both images, and data & cache partitions only in 2GB emmc image (effect should be same as doing factory reset from recovery).
All other partitions and partition tables are as they are on my working phones.

Short reminder about flashing:
1. I hope that you made backup of your original persist, modemst1 & modemst2 partitions;
2. Turn off usb automount in linux distro you use for flashing. None of partitions from phone emmc should not be mounted to linux filesystem   during flashing;
3. Phone battery must not be empty. Get phone to download mode, remove SD card from phone and connect it to linux PC;
4. Check under what /dev/ linux recognized phone (/dev/sdb, /dev/sdc, /dev/sdd or something like that);
5. Start flashing phone with "sudo dd if=path_to_correct_image of=/dev/your_phone";
6. Since flashing will take at least 30-45 min. do not allow pc to go to stanby;
7. When dd finishes flashing, unplug phone from pc, remove battery from phone and putt it back to phone. Do not insert rescue SD card into phone;
8. Try to power on phone only with power button; 
9. If it boots to android (maybe will take bit longer because data & cache are cleared), turn it off and get phone to download mode again to flash  your original persist, modemst1 & modemst2 partitions;
10. Unplug phone from pc, remove battery, putt it back and try to boot it.

If it boots to android check does it finds your IMEI (*#06# code from dialer), also turn on wifi and bluetooth to check does it works, because they will not work if mac addesses are missing.


----------



## marus2 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi there.
All, who want to turn on their phone, this won’t respond to anything and after connecting to PC, many partitions appear and phone is connected in device manager in windows as QHUSB_DLOAD (or similar) are welcome here.
Congratulation, you have an soft brick in your hands.
But it isn’t as hopeless as it seems, your phone can be repaired.

There are two methods how to restore phone. Easy and hard 

Easy way:
*Not tested.* The theory is, that phone won't start because it have damaged MBR sector. So goal is to get  a copy of MBR sector from worked phone and flash it to damaged one.

It should work :angel:

It's a pitty, that easy way is still under some developing and here is the hard way.

*Edit: Try to flash file from post below from fazerg and give some feedback. If it works, whole hard way is not needed to do. But, still not tested. *

Requirement:
-	Linux system (for example portable Ubuntu) - http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
Before preparing USB stick, try if it is visible in your BIOS. My 8GB stick won’t, so I have to use some old 4GBs. After this, some BIOSes need not only to make boot priority to removable devices, but you have to prioritize USB in HDD boot priority.
-	Some knowledge about disk partitioning 
-	Patience – lot of patience

Let’s start
-	Boot linux.
-	Connect phone – the blue LED should blink.
-	Wait until new disks is connected (the time is always different, I don’t know why, sometimes it is almost instant, sometimes I have to wait 30 minutes). The phone may constantly mount and unmount, don’t worry, it’s normal behavior for phone in your condition.
-	After you have stable connection, press ctrl-alt-t (run terminal window).
-	Type 

```
sudo su
```
you gain root access in linux.
-	Type 

```
fdisk –l
```

You’ll see something like this (try to read the whole message, real output is very long).






/dev/sda – your system disk
/dev/sdb – your data disk (if you have some)
/dev/sdc – USB stick with linux
/dev/sdd – phone 

And a warning message:
WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdd'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.

For now you are interested in /dev/sdd

-  type:

```
parted /dev/sdd
```
Then inside parted just type

```
print
```
Some error message would appear, just type o or ok
You should see table like this:





That's all in parted, just type

```
quit
```
Then you must save these partitions 13 – modemst1, 14 - modemst2 and 22 – persist. It contains your unique IMEI and MAC addresses of WiFi and Bluetooth.

You can do it this way:
Create folder on your hard drive or probably on your bootable Ubuntu USB if it has enough space to do it. Let say we call it v5backup. 

type:

```
dd if=/dev/sdd13 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst1
dd if=/dev/sdd14 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst2
dd if=/dev/sdd22 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/persist
```
Great, you have saved very important information.* Do not share them with anyone* – It can bring you a problem if you have two mobiles with the same IMEI. 

*Note: As a backup path do not use /dev/sdb but path, which you see in file explorer like /media/name_of_drive/DATA*

Optional, but very recommended step: Make backup of a every single partition by typing:

```
dd if=/dev/sdd1 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modem
dd if=/dev/sdd2 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/sbl1
```
and so on…

So let’s restore.
1)	Find someone with the same phone – in this case ZTE V5 2/8GB.
- Set donors phone do fastbootmode (turn it off, press vol- and power), then  go to last line – Dload mode. Then connect it to PC
- Type 

```
dd if=/dev/sdd of=/<path_to_where_you_want>/v5backup/full.img
```
This makes full image sector by sector of donors phone.
- Wait until done  - beware of choosing destination folder – full backup would have about 8GB, so you have to have enough free space.
- Turn on donors phone (about 20 sec press power button).

2)	Connect your phone, wait until it connect, and make reverse step
- Type

```
dd if=/<path_to_where_you_want>/v5backup/full.img of=/dev/sdd
```
- Wait until done.
- Buy donor some beer 

After flash complete, don’t disconnect phone, LED begins to blink and after some time (maybe 5 minutes), phone should begin to recharge from PC’s USBport. 

If you haven’t donor to give you a phone, I can upload my backup. BUT, it is 5GB file, I don’t have such big storage to upload. And, I made this step in windows by using HDDraw copy tool, so this file will be unusable in linux. 

After your phone restart, you can see, that it is the same as donors  Didn’t I say, it’s a bit copy? Unfortunately, you can’t make a call or connect to Wifi, because you lost all NV information. Let’s restore them…

Reset your phone into fastbootmode (turn it off, press vol- and power), then  go to last line – Dload mode, connect it to PC and type:

```
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst1 of=/dev/sdd13
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst2 of=/dev/sdd14
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/persist of=/dev/sdd22
```

That’s all. Now, you should have fully worked phone with dual sim, WiFi and Bluetooth worked. Congratulations :fingers-crossed:

If you don't undestand something in this guide, feel free to PM me. 

This guide is made with big help and technical support from fazerg.  Thank you, without your advice, I'm still having a brick.


----------



## joanr (Mar 11, 2015)

*Thanks!!*



rtomakov said:


> So, afer allmost 6 hours of uploading:
> - link to zte v9180 1GB ram version full emmc backup: https://mega.co.nz/#!CIZHRDyB!XylSSrZSdZHhepQsF-MAaHkchdcj3i4Wc2pwZICC420
> 
> - link to zte v9180 2GB ram version full emmc backup: https://mega.co.nz/#!rRogWDKD!a3mugUX3VZwYEUABk5FMcl3c-gVd0wygfCg_CqbOf0o
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your work,explanations etc ... !!

While I download your 8gb image and after reading your explanations ... I thought that flashing head.img will repair table partition and after flashing all 27 partitions , phone will must boot !?


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 11, 2015)

Honestly, I dont know. I am not sure that flashing head.img/individual partitions will repair entire emmc.
Look at that problem on this way: if you have 5 partitions on your hard disk, and you accidentally ruin individual partition structure (not content, but e.g. size or filesystem type..) but that change is not written in partition table, operating system will not know that there is some change into partition order or important  informations about partitions: it will try to read from or write to certain partition, but it might not to be there where system except it to be. System will be confused since it does  not finds any changes in partition table, but it cant read or write data.

So, about your question: flashing head.img will not update real information about real partition state: is partition really there where partition table say that partition should be, what is its real size and filesystem ..
When you flash individual partitions, you can really repair its filesystem type and content, but not its size and exact position on disk, nor it is certain that partition table will evident that changes you made by flashing. What I want to say is that head.img that you want to flash has informations about partitions as they SHOULD BE and not infos  about how they really are.

Theoretically, idea about flashig head.img and individual partition should be safer than flashing whole image at once, but with a lower probability that it will repair all potential errors.
That is why suggested you to flash entire image: it is taken from working phone, it has correct partition table synced with real partition state, their exact position on emmc and size.


----------



## asdfh (Mar 11, 2015)

So, here's how i hardbricked my phone probably for good: Yesterday i flashed the 1.12 multilang, nothing has changed. After that i've downloaded all the files from DallasCZ Blocks dump_stock 1.13 dir, then went to bed. Today i've downloaded the 8GB flash file made by rtomakov, but thought i'd give a chance those files from yesterday (big mistake #1) . So i connected my phone, -and did not realize that a few window should have popped up, as the computer recognizes all the partitions and data on the phone, and zero popped up (big mistake #2)- then i flashed those files one by one. 
Everything seemed fine until this point:

dd if=splash of=/dev/sdb20
dd: writing to `/dev/sdb20': *No space left on device*
1977*7*+0 records in
1977*6*+0 records out
10125312 bytes (10 MB) copied, 0.175337 s, 57.7 MB/s

the script went on:

dd if=ssd of=/dev/sdb17
dd: writing to `/dev/sdb17': No space left on device
1+0 records in
0+0 records out
0 bytes (0 B) copied, 0.000172724 s, 0.0 kB/s


I double checked what happened:
the splash partition is the 20th, and it is 10 megabytes
    20          231570          252049   10.0 MiB    FFFF  splash
the file i've flashed: is named splash with the size: 10 485 760, it's also exactly 10 megabytes so i might be wrong but this shouldn't have happened. But it did 

Now it's a complete brick, it does not respond to anything, i can't turn it on at all, even if i put the rescue sd card in it. All it does is the notification led blinks one when i connect  it to the charger.  Now i'll boot to windows, and see what happens if i connect it, but i don't think anything will, this phone is probably gone forever 

Update: with windows i get an unknown device: QHUSB_BULK I will read back, because this seems familiar to me.


----------



## pupeshonov (Mar 12, 2015)

Hey guys! I'm new here. Recently I bought my ZTE V5 2GB\8GB and it works fine with stock 4.4.2. It's all cool but I want to remove some of the stock apps and move some of mine into the SD Card. Is there any way to do that like simple and easy without any real opportunity to brick my phone? That's all I want - delete some apps and move the others to the SD card. 

PS - sorry for braking your conversation with my problem

Thanks


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 12, 2015)

asdfh, if windows recognize phone as qhsusb device, then it is not dead.  Only hardware failure is not possibe to fix without changing some hardware part of device. Software bricks, made by software, should be possible to fix with some kind of other software.
Your phone is probably  in  "qdownload: 9008" state, but you should check it out when you install qhsusb drivers in windows.
Since we managed to boot such devices with rescue sd card, I suggest you to burn new rescue sd card, with my 1GB image or 2GB image (try both) and try booting device directly into fastboot. Remember, it wont boot if your battery is empty.
The reason for your "out of space" problems are most probably those circumstances that I described in previous post: wrong real size and position of partition you tried to flash.  But, I dont get it why is flashing of boot logo bricked your device (splash is boot logo if I remember correctly).
Also, there should NOT be any "popped" windows if you turned off usb automount as I said. Linux should attach phone to /dev/ as block device, but it wont mount its partitions to filesystem. If partitions are mounted to filesystem, dd wont write them correctly. "dd" is low-lewel program that operates with block devices directly, without using OS filesystem.  It will simply copy every bit from input device and write it to output device, without knowing or checking  what that bit means. 
That is why I remarked several times that you turn off automount or manually unmount partitions of emmc before flashing.

It was allready posted in this thread, if you had time to read it from begining, that there was several different approach to unbricking zte v5 device. All tutorials I read on xda forum and 4pda forum about  this problem was based on using QPST and Nubia software (kind of service software for qualcomm chipset), hex programmer files (MPRG8926) and bootchain files (8926_msimage.mbn).  I found credible tutorials about unbricking zte nubia phones on this way.  
Needed files were posted on forums multiple times. BUT, nobody really  managed to unbrick zte v5 on this way. It seems that zte v5 refuse to accept hex programmer file that is not digitally signed from ZTE, what doesnt mean that signed MPRG8926 will not leak in future from some zte service center or zte factory itself.  
So, considering  the fact that your zte is software-bricked I belive that there must be some way, mine with rescue SD card,  with QPST/Nubia tools, or some other way we still didnt found, that could unbrick it. 

pupeshonov, you cant brick phone by uninstalling non-important system apps. Read tutorials how to root your device, without root you cannot remove system apps. Chance to brick your device by rooting are allmost equal to zero.

In this DallasCZ thread : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=53844278&postcount=3
you can even find list of apps that are safe to uninstall.


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 12, 2015)

Just a few more things about myself: 

1. I am* NOT* any kind of expert in a field of mobile communication, mobile hardware or mobile OS, its just my hobby.
2. All I know about stuff from 1. I have learned by reading (a lott)  articles, threads and posts I tought they might be usefull from several forums, comparing peoples experiences about same problems and trying to figure out how would I solve that problem.
3. I can be concrete only about those problems I really had, and I can do concrete talk only about my own experiences. All the rest is just a speculations and guessing.
4. All  people with problems allready described in this and similar threads should take some efforts to read threads from begining, as there is high degree of possibility that your potential question is allready answered.

5. Because reasons described in 1. - 4., do not expect any miracles from myself - I cannot do it. 
     All I can offer  is help with my own experience in my free time.

And finally (just for record)  I never mean to steal this thread from marus2 (respect marus2 !).


----------



## joanr (Mar 13, 2015)

*problem with automount*



rtomakov said:


> asdfh, if windows recognize phone as qhsusb device, then it is not dead.  Only hardware failure is not possibe to fix without changing some hardware part of device. Software bricks, made by software, should be possible to fix with some kind of other software.
> Your phone is probably  in  "qdownload: 9008" state, but you should check it out when you install qhsusb drivers in windows.
> Since we managed to boot such devices with rescue sd card, I suggest you to burn new rescue sd card, with my 1GB image or 2GB image (try both) and try booting device directly into fastboot. Remember, it wont boot if your battery is empty.
> The reason for your "out of space" problems are most probably those circumstances that I described in previous post: wrong real size and position of partition you tried to flash.  But, I dont get it why is flashing of boot logo bricked your device (splash is boot logo if I remember correctly).
> ...

Click to collapse



I disable automount and automount-open from dconf-editor but when I connect v9180 it begins to mount partitons and window pop-up ... Ok then I umont all partitions, I begin to write your 2GB/8GB image with dd, suddenly more pop-ups and it mounts new partitions from v9180 while dd writes  ... at the end my linux mint hangs without finish dd write ...


----------



## marus2 (Mar 13, 2015)

When I tried to unbrick my device, also have issue with automount. You have to wait until stable connection is established, as I write in OP. Sometimes you have it almost instant, sometimes you have to wait. Patience is only what you need.


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 13, 2015)

joanr said:


> I disable automount and automount-open from dconf-editor but when I connect v9180 it begins to mount partitons and window pop-up ... Ok then I umont all partitions, I begin to write your 2GB/8GB image with dd, suddenly more pop-ups and it mounts new partitions from v9180 while dd writes  ... at the end my linux mint hangs without finish dd write ...

Click to collapse




In linux Mint it is not enough to disable automount via dconf.
Mint uses "nemo" as file explorer (as gnome uses nautilus) so you also must disable automount in nemo: open Nemo. go to Edit - Properties (or "Preferences",  I am not sure) - Behaviour. Look at this options, there should be "disable automount" and "auto open usb". Disable them and you will disable usb automount.


----------



## joanr (Mar 13, 2015)

rtomakov said:


> In linux Mint it is not enough to disable automount via dconf.
> Mint uses "nemo" as file explorer (as gnome uses nautilus) so you also must disable automount in nemo: open Nemo. go to Edit - Properties (or "Preferences",  I am not sure) - Behaviour. Look at this options, there should be "disable automount" and "auto open usb". Disable them and you will disable usb automount.

Click to collapse



ok I disabled from nemo 

Now when I dd your image to V9180 it hangs my linux mint after 1 or 2 minutes ?!


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 13, 2015)

Maybe Mint suffers from same those  "internal errors" as my ubuntu?? Yes, and ubuntu has that kind of  hagns, that is why I installed mint. But Mint is ubuntu-based, isnt it?

I dont know, maybe you should try some other live linux distro as knoppix, opensuse ...
Also, dd has several  options, as "bs" that says dd in what block size it will read and write. Since v9180 emmc uses 512 kB block sizes, try  
"sudo dd if=path_to_image of=/dev/path_to_phone bs=512"
if you want to determine exact size of area that will dd flash, add "count=xxxx" to upper line. 
This "xxxx" you can calculate from gdisk data:
do "sudo gdisk path_to_image" and then enter "p".
That will print partition table from image. Look at what block ends last partition. Add 34 to that nubmer, and you got "xxxx".

Anyway, try first with "bs=512" option.

And of course, dont try to flash 1gb image to 2gb ram device, and reverse.


----------



## joanr (Mar 13, 2015)

*bs=512*



rtomakov said:


> Maybe Mint suffers from same those  "internal errors" as my ubuntu?? Yes, and ubuntu has that kind of  hagns, that is why I installed mint. But Mint is ubuntu-based, isnt it?
> 
> I dont know, maybe you should try some other live linux distro as knoppix, opensuse ...
> Also, dd has several  options, as "bs" that says dd in what block size it will read and write. Since v9180 emmc uses 512 kB block sizes, try
> ...

Click to collapse



With bs=512 linux Mint does not hang but now dd your 2GB/8GB image finishes with Input Output Error , only 1,7GB writed ... phone does not boot ...


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 13, 2015)

First thing I could think of would be checking is image file downloaded completly. Run sudo gdisk path_to_image and enter "v". That should verify image. Check does it finds some errors. I checked image before uploading, and it wasnt any errors on it.

About 2GB image, windows says that its size on disc is  7,818,182,656 bytes, and MD5(zte_2GB_emmc.img)= 2a7b1a33ccfccaff978662c40a43b726 (calculated with md5sum  command),
while 1GB image size should be 3,959,422,976 bytes and MD5(zte_1GB_emmc.img)= 5e6e419d8b6532699295635bb2f08e28 
 I guess size of images you download from mega and  theirs md5 sums should be the same.

You are right about "bs" option. I tried to burn image to sd card  with bs=512 option and dd didnt flash it all. But when I flash it to sd card without it, dd succeed. Maybe we should use "bs=1M" option (??), or not use it at all.


----------



## asdfh (Mar 13, 2015)

Status report: i flashed the 8G full emmc backup to an sd card, put it to the phone's sd slot, and now i can boot to fastboot  There's hope  I'll read back what i exactly should do now (also i need to charge the battery).


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 13, 2015)

asdfh said:


> Status report: i flashed the 8G full emmc backup to an sd card, put it to the phone's sd slot, and now i can boot to fastboot  There's hope  I'll read back what i exactly should do now (also i need to charge the battery).

Click to collapse



Now you should (after charging battery) boot to fastboot and then to download mode, remove SD card and connect phone to linux PC. Then try to flash image file directly to your phone on the same way you flash it to SD card.
Before flashing, from linux pc terminal, do md5sum path_to_image and check is md5sum is equal to sums in post above:
MD5(zte_2GB_emmc.img)= 2a7b1a33ccfccaff978662c40a43b726 
MD5(zte_1GB_emmc.img)= 5e6e419d8b6532699295635bb2f08e28

After dd finishes flashes (should be without any errors), remove battery, disconnect phone from PC, plug battery into phone and try to boot it.

Well, questioninig mine instructions, I returned to marus2 post #1 of this thread, and as you can see mine tuturial is literally same as his:
"So let’s restore.
1)	Find someone with the same phone – in this case ZTE V5 2/8GB.
- Set donors phone do fastbootmode (turn it off, press vol- and power), then go to last line – Dload mode. Then connect it to PC
- Type 
Code:
dd if=/dev/sdd of=/<path_to_where_you_want>/v5backup/full.img
This makes full image sector by sector of donors phone.
- Wait until done - beware of choosing destination folder – full backup would have about 8GB, so you have to have enough free space.
- Turn on donors phone (about 20 sec press power button).

2)	Connect your phone, wait until it connect, and make reverse step
- Type
Code:
dd if=/<path_to_where_you_want>/v5backup/full.img of=/dev/sdd
- Wait until done.
- Buy donor some beer 

After flash complete, don’t disconnect phone, LED begins to blink and after some time (maybe 5 minutes), phone should begin to recharge from PC’s USBport. "


----------



## joanr (Mar 14, 2015)

*bs=1M*



rtomakov said:


> First thing I could think of would be checking is image file downloaded completly. Run sudo gdisk path_to_image and enter "v". That should verify image. Check does it finds some errors. I checked image before uploading, and it wasnt any errors on it.
> 
> About 2GB image, windows says that its size on disc is  7,818,182,656 bytes, and MD5(zte_2GB_emmc.img)= 2a7b1a33ccfccaff978662c40a43b726 (calculated with md5sum  command),
> while 1GB image size should be 3,959,422,976 bytes and MD5(zte_1GB_emmc.img)= 5e6e419d8b6532699295635bb2f08e28
> ...

Click to collapse



Checked gdisk zte_2GB_emmc.img with v  OK
Checked zte_2GB_emmc.img with md5sum = 2a7b1a33ccfccaff978662c40a43b726 OK
Checked size 7818182656 bytes OK

When I write image with dd without bs , Linux Mint hangs
When I write image with dd with bs=512, dd finishes, only writes 1,7GB
When I write image with dd with bs=1M, Linux Mint hangs


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 14, 2015)

joanr said:


> checked gdisk zte_2gb_emmc.img with v  ok
> checked zte_2gb_emmc.img with md5sum = 2a7b1a33ccfccaff978662c40a43b726 ok
> checked size 7818182656 bytes ok
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



change linux!


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 14, 2015)

Besides flashing partitions with dd from linux, it seem that there are some alternatives to do that without linux at all.

Ok, we managed to boot phone to fastboot menu with my rescue SD card. In fastboot menu we have several choises:
- continue boot (what we cant do because of damaged partitions)
-  boot recovery
- download mode.

When you eneter to fastboot, look at first line of the screen: it is counter, and if you dont press any key within few seconds, phone will conitnue boot. You must press vol- or vol+ to stop counting.

1. in fastboot mode we are able to flash all inidividual partitions with fastboot commands. In theory, if partitions structure and partitions itself are not too damaged, you can extract individual partitions form my image file, and flash them one by one from fastboot. Maybe fastboot  from windows will flash them better than linux dd.
How to extract partitions from image file. Well, I didnt found direct way to do it. I flashed image file to SD card (note: 1gb image file you must flash to 8gb SD card, and 2gb image file to 16GB SD card) and then I made .img file of every partition with dd.  You should also make head.img. After creating img of individual partitions, you can flash them via fastboot from windows when phone is in fastboot mode.

2.  In download mode, phone is connected to pc as usb disc. We know, that because linux pc can recognize disc structure and individual partitions on phone emmc. The easies way in this state is flash phone directly from linux. But, as joanr repported, linux mint is making problems. I dont know is this only mint problem, or some general problem.

3. Third option that we didnt consider till now. 
One of the options in fastboot mode is "boot to recovery". If phone is able to boot to recovery, you will have active ADB interface available. ADB will recognize phone as "MSM8926 recovery" device.
I could not try that, but I belive that in this state it should be possible to do "dd" command from adb interface. So, if you have rescue dd inserter into phone, it should be possibe to do dd copy all SD card to emmc.

We should ask marus2 or fazerg for help with this option. I dont know how should look exact dd command to do this.  Somewhere in phone filesystem we must find entries about how phone enumerates internal disks
It should be something like: /dev/block/mmcblk0  but I didnt have time to check it out. If /dev/block/mmcblk0 is internal emmc, that I suppose that /dev/block/mmcblk1 should be our rescue sd card. If that is so, maybe we could just: dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk1 of=/dev/block/mmcblk0 and dd  would copy all from sd card to phone emmc.


----------



## joanr (Mar 14, 2015)

*good news !!*



rtomakov said:


> Besides flashing partitions with dd from linux, it seem that there are some alternatives to do that without linux at all.
> 
> Ok, we managed to boot phone to fastboot menu with my rescue SD card. In fastboot menu we have several choises:
> - continue boot (what we cant do because of damaged partitions)
> ...

Click to collapse



I have changed to an Ubuntu 12.04 based linux. After 2 hours, dd with bs=1M still writing your 2GB/8GB Image !!
I will keep reporting !!


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 14, 2015)

Nice, joanr, but I think that you should try whitout "bs".  "dd" should work fine without any other special options.
If dd doesnt succeed with bs=1M option, dont give up, try dd _vulgaris_ without any other options

---------- Post added at 11:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 AM ----------

Any news joanr?


----------



## marus2 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi there.
All, who want to turn on their phone, this won’t respond to anything and after connecting to PC, many partitions appear and phone is connected in device manager in windows as QHUSB_DLOAD (or similar) are welcome here.
Congratulation, you have an soft brick in your hands.
But it isn’t as hopeless as it seems, your phone can be repaired.

There are two methods how to restore phone. Easy and hard 

Easy way:
*Not tested.* The theory is, that phone won't start because it have damaged MBR sector. So goal is to get  a copy of MBR sector from worked phone and flash it to damaged one.

It should work :angel:

It's a pitty, that easy way is still under some developing and here is the hard way.

*Edit: Try to flash file from post below from fazerg and give some feedback. If it works, whole hard way is not needed to do. But, still not tested. *

Requirement:
-	Linux system (for example portable Ubuntu) - http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
Before preparing USB stick, try if it is visible in your BIOS. My 8GB stick won’t, so I have to use some old 4GBs. After this, some BIOSes need not only to make boot priority to removable devices, but you have to prioritize USB in HDD boot priority.
-	Some knowledge about disk partitioning 
-	Patience – lot of patience

Let’s start
-	Boot linux.
-	Connect phone – the blue LED should blink.
-	Wait until new disks is connected (the time is always different, I don’t know why, sometimes it is almost instant, sometimes I have to wait 30 minutes). The phone may constantly mount and unmount, don’t worry, it’s normal behavior for phone in your condition.
-	After you have stable connection, press ctrl-alt-t (run terminal window).
-	Type 

```
sudo su
```
you gain root access in linux.
-	Type 

```
fdisk –l
```

You’ll see something like this (try to read the whole message, real output is very long).






/dev/sda – your system disk
/dev/sdb – your data disk (if you have some)
/dev/sdc – USB stick with linux
/dev/sdd – phone 

And a warning message:
WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdd'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.

For now you are interested in /dev/sdd

-  type:

```
parted /dev/sdd
```
Then inside parted just type

```
print
```
Some error message would appear, just type o or ok
You should see table like this:





That's all in parted, just type

```
quit
```
Then you must save these partitions 13 – modemst1, 14 - modemst2 and 22 – persist. It contains your unique IMEI and MAC addresses of WiFi and Bluetooth.

You can do it this way:
Create folder on your hard drive or probably on your bootable Ubuntu USB if it has enough space to do it. Let say we call it v5backup. 

type:

```
dd if=/dev/sdd13 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst1
dd if=/dev/sdd14 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst2
dd if=/dev/sdd22 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/persist
```
Great, you have saved very important information.* Do not share them with anyone* – It can bring you a problem if you have two mobiles with the same IMEI. 

*Note: As a backup path do not use /dev/sdb but path, which you see in file explorer like /media/name_of_drive/DATA*

Optional, but very recommended step: Make backup of a every single partition by typing:

```
dd if=/dev/sdd1 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modem
dd if=/dev/sdd2 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/sbl1
```
and so on…

So let’s restore.
1)	Find someone with the same phone – in this case ZTE V5 2/8GB.
- Set donors phone do fastbootmode (turn it off, press vol- and power), then  go to last line – Dload mode. Then connect it to PC
- Type 

```
dd if=/dev/sdd of=/<path_to_where_you_want>/v5backup/full.img
```
This makes full image sector by sector of donors phone.
- Wait until done  - beware of choosing destination folder – full backup would have about 8GB, so you have to have enough free space.
- Turn on donors phone (about 20 sec press power button).

2)	Connect your phone, wait until it connect, and make reverse step
- Type

```
dd if=/<path_to_where_you_want>/v5backup/full.img of=/dev/sdd
```
- Wait until done.
- Buy donor some beer 

After flash complete, don’t disconnect phone, LED begins to blink and after some time (maybe 5 minutes), phone should begin to recharge from PC’s USBport. 

If you haven’t donor to give you a phone, I can upload my backup. BUT, it is 5GB file, I don’t have such big storage to upload. And, I made this step in windows by using HDDraw copy tool, so this file will be unusable in linux. 

After your phone restart, you can see, that it is the same as donors  Didn’t I say, it’s a bit copy? Unfortunately, you can’t make a call or connect to Wifi, because you lost all NV information. Let’s restore them…

Reset your phone into fastbootmode (turn it off, press vol- and power), then  go to last line – Dload mode, connect it to PC and type:

```
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst1 of=/dev/sdd13
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst2 of=/dev/sdd14
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/persist of=/dev/sdd22
```

That’s all. Now, you should have fully worked phone with dual sim, WiFi and Bluetooth worked. Congratulations :fingers-crossed:

If you don't undestand something in this guide, feel free to PM me. 

This guide is made with big help and technical support from fazerg.  Thank you, without your advice, I'm still having a brick.


----------



## asdfh (Mar 14, 2015)

This is driving me nuts :/ I can't turn off automount (i unchecked what i should in dconf-editor, no effect) And while flashing the full emmc file i get the errors like this:
dd: writing `/dev/sdb': Input/output error
62585+0 records in
62584+0 records out
32043008 bytes (32 MB) copied, 5.1879 s, 6.2 MB/s

or

dd: writing `/dev/sdb': Input/output error
58249+0 records in
58248+0 records out
29822976 bytes (30 MB) copied, 5.12463 s, 5.8 MB/s

It always stalls around 28-32 megabytes. After a little while the phone gets unaccessable:
dd: opening `/dev/sdb': No such device or address

I'm probably having this issue because of the active automount, i'm trying to find out how the hell can i turn this off.


----------



## joanr (Mar 14, 2015)

*about 8 hours: still writing*



rtomakov said:


> Nice, joanr, but I think that you should try whitout "bs".  "dd" should work fine without any other special options.
> If dd doesnt succeed with bs=1M option, dont give up, try dd _vulgaris_ without any other options
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Before this try, I tried dd without bs: Input output error, only 33MB writed

About 8 hours after beginning to write with bs=1M: STILL WRITING !
A good signal: Sometimes, I have seen touch central button flasher with blue color as when battery is charging ...


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 14, 2015)

Before flashing wiht bs=1M did you try bs=512 (original filesystem has 512 bytes block size) ?

This is too wierd, joanr. Flashing could not last so long (8 hours??). I am afraid that dd process died somewhere in the background.
Try to gently touch power button on phone, just to see is there any reaction. Maybe flashing was finished and phone is now charging.

open another terminal and enter "lsusb", does linux still detects phone as usb device?

Another idea!
Ubuntu (and derivates) has "Disks" application. When you connect phone in download mode to usb, disks will detects phone as usb storage device with 27 partitions. In right upper corner of disks window there is icon like "settings" icon in android. If you press it, it will offer option "restore disc image". SInce disks can make **** image, I guess that it uses or dd or some kind of dd. But it has progress bar so you can see what creating image/restoring image works, and does it work at all.
Choose "restore disc image"  option and it will ask you to point to disc image - choose emmc image you downloaded, and try to restore it over phone.

joanr, asdfh, try to restore my emmc image over your phones with this option in disks application.


----------



## joanr (Mar 14, 2015)

*bad news*



rtomakov said:


> Before flashing wiht bs=1M did you try bs=512 (original filesystem has 512 bytes block size) ?
> 
> This is too wierd, joanr. Flashing could not last so long (8 hours??). I am afraid that dd process died somewhere in the background.
> Try to gently touch power button on phone, just to see is there any reaction. Maybe flashing was finished and phone is now charging.
> ...

Click to collapse



It is clear, too many hours ... I  disconnect v9180 from usb, I remove battery, I put battery again. It does not boot ... I connect again and I see all 27 partitions ... 

Now I will try with "restore disk image" ...


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 14, 2015)

If disks doesnt succeed to restore emmc image, got one  more suggestion.
Maybe dd has problema with images, but not with direct diac copy.
When you boot phone to download mode, you dont need rescue SD card any more.
Replace it from phone to SD card reader, and do dd from SD card to phone.
Here might be usefull bs=512 option with option "count=(end block of last partition of SD card +34)".


----------



## joanr (Mar 14, 2015)

*disk rescue image: Input Output Error*



rtomakov said:


> If disks doesnt succeed to restore emmc image, got one  more suggestion.
> Maybe dd has problema with images, but not with direct diac copy.
> When you boot phone to download mode, you dont need rescue SD card any more.
> Replace it from phone to SD card reader, and do dd from SD card to phone.
> Here might be usefull bs=512 option with option "count=(end block of last partition of SD card +34)".

Click to collapse



Disk utility from ubuntu 14.04 does not good ... Error after a few seconds to begin ... 

Ok, I try to put your image to a rescue sd card or external usb hard drive and then dd to emmc ... 

Thanks !!!


----------



## asdfh (Mar 14, 2015)

Here's what i experience: i boot to fastboot with the sd card in, enter to download mode, connect phone to linux, then remove sd card. Thought i would try the method described by rtomakov in post #156 and #192 but after i dd a partition, the phone disappears and i can no longer access /deb/sdb I'm not sure if there was anything written to emmc.


----------



## osdtur (Mar 14, 2015)

My computer even not find my device, so that mean I have hard brick.
What should I do to fix it?


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 14, 2015)

osdtur, read this thread carefully and you will find answer to many of your questions.

joanr and asdfh, I am missing new ideas guys. 

Lets wait what is joanr gonna make with flashing  sd card directly to phone.

Maybe all image is to big for combination of dd and phone emmc.

Try to make "shrinked" image: sudo dd if=/path_to_image of=/home/your_username/shrinked.img bs=512 count=252050
That will make image of complete 21 partitions (including splash partition). 
It wont copy:
 part. 21           system
 part. 22          persist
 part. 23          cache
 part. 24         customfs
 part. 25         misc
 part. 26       userdata
 part. 27        grow

From rescue SD cards you made, you can make rest images, e.g.:
dd if=/dev/path_to_sdcard_partition_xx of=system.img 
I think it is not necessary to make data and cache as they are blank formated ext4 (in image file).

Try to flash to phone with dd and without any other options, first "shrinked" image, and then rest of partitions images you made.
If dd succeed, do not try to boot phone in android, but in fastboot (without rescue SD card). 
If you succeed that will be good start.


----------



## asdfh (Mar 14, 2015)

rtomakov said:


> I am missing new ideas guys. Lets wait what is joanr gonna make with flashing  sd card directly to phone.

Click to collapse



I'm pretty sure he won't have any luck with that because its not relevant if he tried to flash his phone from a file on a hard drive or directly an sd card, he'll have the same result :/ Here's why i think that: In download mode i removed the sd card and mounted my phone's internal sd card. I saw all my files on that 4 gigabytes partition. I tried to copy a 512 megabyte file to it with midnight commander, in a few seconds i got an io error and the mounted volume disappeared. The same happened when i tried to dd the image file to the emmc.


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 14, 2015)

Any news joanr?


----------



## joanr (Mar 14, 2015)

*dd use are a tricky process ...*

Because of I have not any 8gb sdcard I have used an external usb hard drive 80GB

When I try to write the image with dd to the external blank hard drive,  I get an error ... 

dd if=zte_2GB_emmc.img of=/dev/sdb bs=512

Error ... only writes 969MB

Why dd falis almost always ?


----------



## asdfh (Mar 14, 2015)

If i remember correctly, there's no point of using bs=512 since the default value for bs is 512.


----------



## joanr (Mar 14, 2015)

*Avoid dd from Ubuntu, now Win32 Disk Imager from Windows*

Now I am trying to write 2gb/8gb image to my 80gb external usb hard drive (fat32 formatted) from Wïndows with Win32 Disk Imager.

While I am writing this post it takes 35% written, better than with dd from Ubuntu !!

if this writing are correct I try to delete and fat32 format all emmc of V9180 and then write with Win32 Disk Imager all the 2gb/8gb image ...

What do you think about ?


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 14, 2015)

joanr said:


> Now I am trying to write 2gb/8gb image to my 80gb external usb hard drive (fat32 formatted) from Wïndows with Win32 Disk Imager.
> 
> While I am writing this post it takes 35% written, better than with dd from Ubuntu !!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think it wont go with w32 Imager. It needs disc volume that is mounted in Windows 
(those that has letter assigned c:, d: etc) and windows wont 
assign letter to those partitions that cant recognize. If you want to try something
from Windows, i recommend fastboot option i described earlier.
If situation with "no space left" repeats, remember that fastboot
can erase partition before flashing it. E.g."fastboot erase recovery" and then "fastboot flash recovery recovery.img"


----------



## joanr (Mar 15, 2015)

*It is so curious ...*



rtomakov said:


> I think it wont go with w32 Imager. It needs disc volume that is mounted in Windows
> (those that has letter assigned c:, d: etc) and windows wont
> assign letter to those partitions that cant recognize. If you want to try something
> from Windows, i recommend fastboot option i described earlier.
> ...

Click to collapse



That's right, before write the entire image from w32 image writer, phone emmc must be completely erased and fat formatted ...

For the moment, with w32 image writer I can write the entire image to an usb external disk ... from dd in ubuntu was not possible ...


----------



## joanr (Mar 15, 2015)

*Good news !!*

On Ubuntu:

1. I disable automount and open windows on mount 
2. Connect phone to usb
3. Check that linux detects phone 

sudo parted/dev/sdX print
list 27 partitons

3. I removed all partitons with parted in Ubuntu: 

sudo parted -s /dev/sdX rm 1
...
sudo parted -s /dev/sdX rm 27

3. Then inside gparted I create a new partiton FAT32 on phone emmc
4. Then removed and reinserted battery. Insert rtomakov sd rescue inside phone
5. Boot phone and put in dload mode, remove sd rescue

On Windows:

1. Connect phone to usb
2. Windows detect fat32 blank emmc
3. With W32 Image Writer write the entire rtomakov image 2GB/8GB  NO ERRORS !!
4. remove and reinsert battery

V9180 Boots recovery, fastboot but on normal boot after photo gallery powers off

5. On Ubuntu restore modemst1, modemst2 and persist

I'll bring updates !!!


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 15, 2015)

joanr said:


> On Ubuntu:
> 
> 1. I disable automount and open windows on mount
> 2. Connect phone to usb
> ...

Click to collapse



Excelent news joanr,
If you can enter revovery it is time to flash stock 1.17 firmware (from stock recovery).


----------



## joanr (Mar 15, 2015)

*no wifi mac address no bluetooth address*



rtomakov said:


> Excelent news joanr,
> If you can enter revovery it is time to flash stock 1.17 firmware (from stock recovery).

Click to collapse



After reflashing modemst1, modemst2 and persist, no wifi mac address, no bluetooth address


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 15, 2015)

joanr said:


> After reflashing modemst1, modemst2 and persist, no wifi mac address, no bluetooth address

Click to collapse



That is not a problem, belive me, I will help you restore it (I did it!). MAC addresses are stored into "persist" partition.
From linux you can mount "persist" partition as it is ext4 filesystem. Mount it and check is there anything  in it.

IMEI is a bigger problem if it is missing.
Check IMEI, does dialer shows it when you do *#06#  ?


----------



## marus2 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi there.
All, who want to turn on their phone, this won’t respond to anything and after connecting to PC, many partitions appear and phone is connected in device manager in windows as QHUSB_DLOAD (or similar) are welcome here.
Congratulation, you have an soft brick in your hands.
But it isn’t as hopeless as it seems, your phone can be repaired.

There are two methods how to restore phone. Easy and hard 

Easy way:
*Not tested.* The theory is, that phone won't start because it have damaged MBR sector. So goal is to get  a copy of MBR sector from worked phone and flash it to damaged one.

It should work :angel:

It's a pitty, that easy way is still under some developing and here is the hard way.

*Edit: Try to flash file from post below from fazerg and give some feedback. If it works, whole hard way is not needed to do. But, still not tested. *

Requirement:
-	Linux system (for example portable Ubuntu) - http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
Before preparing USB stick, try if it is visible in your BIOS. My 8GB stick won’t, so I have to use some old 4GBs. After this, some BIOSes need not only to make boot priority to removable devices, but you have to prioritize USB in HDD boot priority.
-	Some knowledge about disk partitioning 
-	Patience – lot of patience

Let’s start
-	Boot linux.
-	Connect phone – the blue LED should blink.
-	Wait until new disks is connected (the time is always different, I don’t know why, sometimes it is almost instant, sometimes I have to wait 30 minutes). The phone may constantly mount and unmount, don’t worry, it’s normal behavior for phone in your condition.
-	After you have stable connection, press ctrl-alt-t (run terminal window).
-	Type 

```
sudo su
```
you gain root access in linux.
-	Type 

```
fdisk –l
```

You’ll see something like this (try to read the whole message, real output is very long).






/dev/sda – your system disk
/dev/sdb – your data disk (if you have some)
/dev/sdc – USB stick with linux
/dev/sdd – phone 

And a warning message:
WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdd'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.

For now you are interested in /dev/sdd

-  type:

```
parted /dev/sdd
```
Then inside parted just type

```
print
```
Some error message would appear, just type o or ok
You should see table like this:





That's all in parted, just type

```
quit
```
Then you must save these partitions 13 – modemst1, 14 - modemst2 and 22 – persist. It contains your unique IMEI and MAC addresses of WiFi and Bluetooth.

You can do it this way:
Create folder on your hard drive or probably on your bootable Ubuntu USB if it has enough space to do it. Let say we call it v5backup. 

type:

```
dd if=/dev/sdd13 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst1
dd if=/dev/sdd14 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst2
dd if=/dev/sdd22 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/persist
```
Great, you have saved very important information.* Do not share them with anyone* – It can bring you a problem if you have two mobiles with the same IMEI. 

*Note: As a backup path do not use /dev/sdb but path, which you see in file explorer like /media/name_of_drive/DATA*

Optional, but very recommended step: Make backup of a every single partition by typing:

```
dd if=/dev/sdd1 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modem
dd if=/dev/sdd2 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/sbl1
```
and so on…

So let’s restore.
1)	Find someone with the same phone – in this case ZTE V5 2/8GB.
- Set donors phone do fastbootmode (turn it off, press vol- and power), then  go to last line – Dload mode. Then connect it to PC
- Type 

```
dd if=/dev/sdd of=/<path_to_where_you_want>/v5backup/full.img
```
This makes full image sector by sector of donors phone.
- Wait until done  - beware of choosing destination folder – full backup would have about 8GB, so you have to have enough free space.
- Turn on donors phone (about 20 sec press power button).

2)	Connect your phone, wait until it connect, and make reverse step
- Type

```
dd if=/<path_to_where_you_want>/v5backup/full.img of=/dev/sdd
```
- Wait until done.
- Buy donor some beer 

After flash complete, don’t disconnect phone, LED begins to blink and after some time (maybe 5 minutes), phone should begin to recharge from PC’s USBport. 

If you haven’t donor to give you a phone, I can upload my backup. BUT, it is 5GB file, I don’t have such big storage to upload. And, I made this step in windows by using HDDraw copy tool, so this file will be unusable in linux. 

After your phone restart, you can see, that it is the same as donors  Didn’t I say, it’s a bit copy? Unfortunately, you can’t make a call or connect to Wifi, because you lost all NV information. Let’s restore them…

Reset your phone into fastbootmode (turn it off, press vol- and power), then  go to last line – Dload mode, connect it to PC and type:

```
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst1 of=/dev/sdd13
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst2 of=/dev/sdd14
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/persist of=/dev/sdd22
```

That’s all. Now, you should have fully worked phone with dual sim, WiFi and Bluetooth worked. Congratulations :fingers-crossed:

If you don't undestand something in this guide, feel free to PM me. 

This guide is made with big help and technical support from fazerg.  Thank you, without your advice, I'm still having a brick.


----------



## joanr (Mar 15, 2015)

*Thanks !!!*



rtomakov said:


> That is not a problem, belive me, I will help you restore it (I did it!). MAC addresses are stored into "persist" partition.
> Check IMEI, does dialer shows it when you do *#06#  ?

Click to collapse



Thanks friend !!!

IMEI1 NULL
IMEI2 NULL


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 15, 2015)

joanr, this is big problem, as it seems that modemst1 & modemst2 partitions are empty. I said many times that you must make backup of those partitions before you do anything with filesystem on emmc.
Try to flash those backup images you said that you made from fastboot:
fastboot erase persist
fastboot erase modemst1
fastboot erase modemst2

fastboot flash modemst1 modemst1.img
fastboot flash modemst2 modemst2.img
fastboot flash persist persist.img

Than check again is there MAC and IMEI.

Also, it might be usefull to return to linux and run gdisk to check is filesystem on phone ok.


----------



## joanr (Mar 15, 2015)

rtomakov said:


> joanr, this is big problem, as it seems that modemst1 & modemst2 partitions are empty. I said many times that you must make backup of those partitions before you do anything with filesystem on emmc.
> Try to flash those backup images you said that you made from fastboot:
> fastboot erase persist
> fastboot erase modemst1
> ...

Click to collapse



jr-X550CA v5backup # fastboot -i 0x19d2 flash modemst1 modemst1.img
target reported max download size of 536870912 bytes
sending 'modemst1' (1536 KB)...
OKAY [  0.050s]
writing 'modemst1'...
OKAY [  0.107s]
finished. total time: 0.157s
jr-X550CA v5backup # fastboot -i 0x19d2 flash modemst2 modemst2.img
target reported max download size of 536870912 bytes
sending 'modemst2' (1536 KB)...
OKAY [  0.051s]
writing 'modemst2'...
OKAY [  0.100s]
finished. total time: 0.150s
jr-X550CA v5backup # fastboot -i 0x19d2 flash persist persist.img
target reported max download size of 536870912 bytes
sending 'persist' (8192 KB)...
OKAY [  0.259s]
writing 'persist'...
OKAY [  0.477s]
finished. total time: 0.736s

IMEI OK !!!!
WIFI OK !!!!


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 15, 2015)

That is why I said to check filesystem with gdisk. Can you see all 27 partitions??
Enter download mode, and from linux run gdisk /dev/your_phone
Post errors that gdisk finds. In gdisk do "v" to verify filesystem. If it founds some CRC errors you can simply fix them (gdisk will do it itself), just enter "w" command (that will write corrected data).
If there are some other errors, post them.

OK I see your edited post above, does everything works now?

Also, if you do not need multilanguage firmware you should flash stock 1.17 firmware.


----------



## joanr (Mar 15, 2015)

rtomakov said:


> That is why I said to check filesystem with gdisk. Can you see all 27 partitions??
> Enter download mode, and from linux run gdisk /dev/your_phone
> Post errors that gdisk finds. In gdisk do "v" to verify filesystem. If it founds some CRC errors you can simply fix them (gdisk will do it itself), just enter "w" command (that will write corrected data).
> If there are some other errors, post them.

Click to collapse



First I writed modemst1, modemst2  and persist with dd

WITH FASTBOOT ALL OK !!!
IMEI OK !!!!
WIFI OK !!!! 

YOU ARE A GREAT MAN !!!
MANY MANY THANKS !!!!


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 15, 2015)

FLASH STOCK 1.17 firmware!!!! (if you dont need multilang) because it should correct other possible errors (establish simbolic links to needed files over firmware etc.)

And remember our friend * asdfh*, describe exact procedure what you did so he can do same and finally unbrick his phone (we all help eachother, arent we).
Congratualtions, joanr!!

One more (out of this topic) thing from me. I recently installed prodoman Cyanogenmod 12 for v9180 dated by 07. march 2015.
 It has some minor problems, but generally, it is great lollipop firmware for this device. I suggest you to give it a chance. You will be supprised.
As all custom firmwares, it must be flashed with custom recovery.
Link: https://mega.co.nz/#F!elVUzBbB!iNScPeckF5nyU0dPGorfsw


----------



## joanr (Mar 15, 2015)

rtomakov said:


> FLASH STOCK 1.17 firmware!!!! (if you dont need multilang) because it should correct other possible errors (establish simbolic links to needed files over firmware etc.)
> 
> And remember our friend * asdfh*, describe exact procedure what you did so he can do same and finally unbrick his phone (we all help eachother, arent we).
> Congratualtions, joanr!!
> ...

Click to collapse



I need multilang I flashed 1.12
Nothing would have been possible without Rescue SD and 2GB/8GB complete image from rtomakov !!!


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 15, 2015)

Cheers, joanr!


----------



## asdfh (Mar 15, 2015)

I flashed the 8gb emmc file to the created 8gb fat32 emmc partition on the phone overwriting it with hdd raw copy tool using windows (yeah, i used a different program). When it finished, i got the familiar windows popping up with all the drive letters, thought it's a bad sign, and it was: still can't boot, still no recovery, got the white bootlogo back, but at least the phone boots without the sd card to fastboot. Will try tomorrow with win32 disk imager, but i don't think it'll do the trick.


----------



## joanr (Mar 15, 2015)

rtomakov Croatia and Mallorca are a bit far, but we went for beers !!

---------- Post added at 09:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 PM ----------




asdfh said:


> I flashed the 8gb emmc file to the created 8gb fat32 emmc partition on the phone overwriting it with hdd raw copy tool using windows (yeah, i used a different program). When it finished, i got the familiar windows popping up with all the drive letters, thought it's a bad sign, and it was: still can't boot, still no recovery, got the white bootlogo back, but at least the phone boots without the sd card to fastboot. Will try tomorrow with win32 disk imager, but i don't think it'll do the trick.

Click to collapse



 I think you are on right way ... delete all partitions with parted and format fat32 emmc before flash rtomakov entire image !


----------



## asdfh (Mar 15, 2015)

joanr;59465766  said:
			
		

> I think you are on right way ... delete all partitions with parted and format fat32 emmc before flash rtomakov entire image !

Click to collapse



Unfortunately that's just what i did :/


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 16, 2015)

I tried to burn image to sd card with hdd raw, but it didnt work. First image that I successfully burned was made with w32 disk imager. 
Try to repeat all steps again: from linux, with gparted you can erase all partitions from emmc and make one fat32, then boot to windows and burn image over phone with W32 disk imager.

Before that, you can connect phone (as it is now)  to linux pc and check paritions with gdisk. I guess it will find some crucial errors that hdd raw made.


----------



## joanr (Mar 17, 2015)

rtomakov said:


> I tried to burn image to sd card with hdd raw, but it didnt work. First image that I successfully burned was made with w32 disk imager.
> Try to repeat all steps again: from linux, with gparted you can erase all partitions from emmc and make one fat32, then boot to windows and burn image over phone with W32 disk imager.
> 
> Before that, you can connect phone (as it is now)  to linux pc and check paritions with gdisk. I guess it will find some crucial errors that hdd raw made.

Click to collapse



Yes !

 I observed that W32 Image Writer writed with success the rtomakov, entire image 2GB/8GB after delete all partitions and format fat32 emmc. Another issue: to write specific partition images use fastboot -i 0x19d2 flash xxxx.img


----------



## osdtur (Mar 17, 2015)

rtomakov said:


> osdtur, read this thread carefully and you will find answer to many of your questions.
> 
> joanr and asdfh, I am missing new ideas guys.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried to to put the file from #178 on SD Card.
The phone is still not wake up.
He is probably dead :crying:
The battery was 53% So I don't know what to do.


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 17, 2015)

You cant know is your phone dead untill you check it in device manager (in windows). If it is still alive, windows will detects it as some device: QHSUSB_BULK or Quallcom_Qdownload device.
Check first is your phone recognized by PC when you connect it with usb cable. If windows (or linux if you have it) recognize phone, you can try to unbrick it.

You must download  emmc image  depends what version of phone you have: 1GB rom or 2GB rom, *burn it* (not just copy image file) to SD card with W32DiskImager (from windows) or dd command from linux.
Links to both images are posted in post #195: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=59299326&postcount=195


----------



## osdtur (Mar 17, 2015)

rtomakov said:


> You cant know is your phone dead untill you check it in device manager (in windows). If it is still alive, windows will detects it as some device: QHSUSB_BULK or Quallcom_Qdownload device.
> Check first is your phone recognized by PC when you connect it with usb cable. If windows (or linux if you have it) recognize phone, you can try to unbrick it.
> 
> You must download  emmc image  depends what version of phone you have: 1GB rom or 2GB rom, *burn it* (not just copy image file) to SD card with W32DiskImager (from windows) or dd command from linux.
> Links to both images are posted in post #195: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=59299326&postcount=195

Click to collapse



My computer does'nt recognazie the phone (no sound ,nothing on device meneger).
And I burn with Win32 the IMG but nothing..
I don't know why the phone got bricked. I just took it out from the charger and he was dead (no problem with the electricity in house).
My varsion was CM11 on ZTE V5 2/8


----------



## asdfh (Mar 17, 2015)

So, here's where i got: i had issues deleting all the partitions with parted so i deleted them with gdisk one by one, created a fat partition (0700) saved it (w) then formatted it with Disk utility. Switched to windows (it recognized it as an empty disk), flashed the 8GB image with win32 disk imager and before anything would happen or i would do, made a dump from the phone to a test image file. The test image file passed the md5sum test, had the exact hash it should. As the first post said, i did not remove the battery or unplug the usb cable, but the phone did not  "wake up" and did not  start charging (i've waited for 30+ minutes). I removed the battery and switched bak to linux. Hit volume - and power on, tried to connect with fastboot devices, but it did not see the phone. Then i choose download mode, and gdisk /dev/sdb, and v(erify) it reported no errors. As a double check, i made a test image file from the phone, the md5 sum still matches with rtomakov's image file, so it's 100% that the phone's flash memory contains what it should. Unfortunately it still does not boot, i still can not connect to it with fastboot and i still can't boot to recovery. It was clear that it is total pointless but i flashed back modemst1 , modemst2 and persist partitions just for fun, but of course it did not make any difference.
I believe here's the end of the road for me


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 17, 2015)

I am sorry guys, I dont know other way how to help you.
osdtur, if PC doesnt detects phone on any was, then I am affraid that it is really dead.

asdfh, everything you wrote in post above are exact steps that joanr did, I dont know why this procedure didnt help you. First I tought that something might not right with nand (emmc) memory of your phone, but in that case you probably couldnt flash it at all. So, I guess that nand is OK, but I cant get why it doesnt boot after flashing, Last thing you should check is to make rescue sd card again, recharge your battery and try to boot phone with rescue card (to android, not to fastboot menu).
If you cant boot to android, try to boot to fastboot -> download mode, and flash head.img from linux.
I will try to explain this:
All discs has main boot sector and partition table, but also every single partition of that disc has it own boot sector. When you deleted all partitions from phone nand (emmc) and created one fat32 partition, it is possible that w32DiskImager flashed emmc_image on first partition on emmc (that you created as fat32). In this case, you are still missing main disc (emmc) boot sector. Maybe flashing head.img could correct it.

I still think that most correct way to flashing emmc_image would be the was "dd" does it: (sudo dd if=image.img of=*/dev/sdc*). You can see that dd flashes image over all sdc drive, not its partition (e.g. sdc1).
I am not sure that w32discimager do that on this way. If there is no other alternative, maybe would help erasing all partitions from phone emmc, but not making any partition on it, so w32diskimager can flash enitre emmc, from beginning - main boot sector.


----------



## asdfh (Mar 17, 2015)

I found one thing, but not sure about it.  In the first comment in this topic there's this image:





It says: 256 heads, 63 sectors/track 946 cylinders and at the bottom start  1, end  *4294967295*, blocks: *2147483647+*

But on my phone:

```
Disk /dev/sdb: 7818 MB, 7818182656 bytes
130 heads, 11 sectors/track, 10678 cylinders, total 15269888 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x00000000

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sdb1               1    [B]15269887[/B]     [B]7634943+[/B]  ee  GPT
```

The CHS values do not match (as far as i know, this shouldn't be a problem, these CHS values are all virtual values by now),but  the end and blocks values are also different. Could this make any problem or is it just a ubuntu vs. debian thing?

(i'll try one more thing, save the gpt from the phone, reflash my own brick image file, and save the gpt to the phone. I don't think it will solve anything, but i have to try everything i can 
@rtomakov: i was unable to boot to android/recovery with the rescue sd, but i will try to reflash the card in the following days


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 17, 2015)

Ubuntu is based on debian, it cant be just "vs." thing. Re-read my post above again, I edited it.
I think that your flashing didnt went right.
Try to flash right head.img for your model, and then check it with gdisk.
This is how gdisk output looks on my 2GB model:

sudo gdisk /dev/sdc
GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 0.8.8

Partition table scan:
  MBR: protective
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT.

Command (? for help): v

No problems found. 32734 free sectors (16.0 MiB) available in 1
segments, the largest of which is 32734 (16.0 MiB) in size.

Command (? for help): p
Disk /dev/sdc: 15269888 sectors, 7.3 GiB
Logical sector size: 512 bytes
Disk identifier (GUID): 98101B32-BBE2-4BF2-A06E-2BB33D000C20
Partition table holds up to 28 entries
First usable sector is 34, last usable sector is 15269854
Partitions will be aligned on 2-sector boundaries
Total free space is 32734 sectors (16.0 MiB)

Number  Start (sector)    End (sector)  Size       Code  Name
   1           32768          163839   64.0 MiB    0700  modem
   2          163840          164479   320.0 KiB   FFFF  sbl1
   3          164480          165119   320.0 KiB   0700  sbl1bak
   4          165120          165183   32.0 KiB    FFFF  sdi
   5          165184          165247   32.0 KiB    FFFF  DDR
   6          165248          166527   640.0 KiB   FFFF  aboot
   7          166528          167807   640.0 KiB   0700  abootbak
   8          167808          168447   320.0 KiB   FFFF  rpm
   9          168448          169087   320.0 KiB   0700  rpmbak
  10          169088          170111   512.0 KiB   FFFF  tz
  11          170112          171135   512.0 KiB   0700  tzbak
  12          171136          173183   1024.0 KiB  0700  pad
  13          173184          176255   1.5 MiB     FFFF  modemst1
  14          176256          179327   1.5 MiB     FFFF  modemst2
  15          179328          182399   1.5 MiB     FFFF  fsg
  16          182400          182401   1024 bytes  FFFF  fsc
  17          182402          182417   8.0 KiB     FFFF  ssd
  18          182418          206993   12.0 MiB    FFFF  boot
  19          206994          231569   12.0 MiB    FFFF  recovery
  20          231570          252049   10.0 MiB    FFFF  splash
  21          252050         2300049   1000.0 MiB  0700  system
  22         2300050         2316433   8.0 MiB     0700  persist
  23         2316434         2578577   128.0 MiB   0700  cache
  24         2578578         2629777   25.0 MiB    0700  customfs
  25         2629778         2631825   1024.0 KiB  FFFF  misc
  26         2631826         6523025   1.9 GiB     0700  userdata
  27         6523026        15269854   4.2 GiB     0700  grow

And this is fdisk output:

Disk /dev/sdc: 7818 MB, 7818182656 bytes
228 heads, 32 sectors/track, 2092 cylinders, total 15269888 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x00000000

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sdc1               1    15269887     7634943+  ee  GPT

Just note: fdisk is not really expert for GPT discs, but for MBR discs.

If you want to try flashing phone again, use gparted to erase all partitions from some sd card or usb disk (device -> create new partition table) and leave it so, dont create any partitions on it.Then from windows flash emmc_image with w32diskimager, just to try can it flash unpartitioned & unformated drive.
 If it pass, repeat it with phone.

EDITED: Tried, win32diskimager can write image to unpartitioned & unformated usb drive.


----------



## marus2 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi there.
All, who want to turn on their phone, this won’t respond to anything and after connecting to PC, many partitions appear and phone is connected in device manager in windows as QHUSB_DLOAD (or similar) are welcome here.
Congratulation, you have an soft brick in your hands.
But it isn’t as hopeless as it seems, your phone can be repaired.

There are two methods how to restore phone. Easy and hard 

Easy way:
*Not tested.* The theory is, that phone won't start because it have damaged MBR sector. So goal is to get  a copy of MBR sector from worked phone and flash it to damaged one.

It should work :angel:

It's a pitty, that easy way is still under some developing and here is the hard way.

*Edit: Try to flash file from post below from fazerg and give some feedback. If it works, whole hard way is not needed to do. But, still not tested. *

Requirement:
-	Linux system (for example portable Ubuntu) - http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
Before preparing USB stick, try if it is visible in your BIOS. My 8GB stick won’t, so I have to use some old 4GBs. After this, some BIOSes need not only to make boot priority to removable devices, but you have to prioritize USB in HDD boot priority.
-	Some knowledge about disk partitioning 
-	Patience – lot of patience

Let’s start
-	Boot linux.
-	Connect phone – the blue LED should blink.
-	Wait until new disks is connected (the time is always different, I don’t know why, sometimes it is almost instant, sometimes I have to wait 30 minutes). The phone may constantly mount and unmount, don’t worry, it’s normal behavior for phone in your condition.
-	After you have stable connection, press ctrl-alt-t (run terminal window).
-	Type 

```
sudo su
```
you gain root access in linux.
-	Type 

```
fdisk –l
```

You’ll see something like this (try to read the whole message, real output is very long).






/dev/sda – your system disk
/dev/sdb – your data disk (if you have some)
/dev/sdc – USB stick with linux
/dev/sdd – phone 

And a warning message:
WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdd'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.

For now you are interested in /dev/sdd

-  type:

```
parted /dev/sdd
```
Then inside parted just type

```
print
```
Some error message would appear, just type o or ok
You should see table like this:





That's all in parted, just type

```
quit
```
Then you must save these partitions 13 – modemst1, 14 - modemst2 and 22 – persist. It contains your unique IMEI and MAC addresses of WiFi and Bluetooth.

You can do it this way:
Create folder on your hard drive or probably on your bootable Ubuntu USB if it has enough space to do it. Let say we call it v5backup. 

type:

```
dd if=/dev/sdd13 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst1
dd if=/dev/sdd14 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst2
dd if=/dev/sdd22 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/persist
```
Great, you have saved very important information.* Do not share them with anyone* – It can bring you a problem if you have two mobiles with the same IMEI. 

*Note: As a backup path do not use /dev/sdb but path, which you see in file explorer like /media/name_of_drive/DATA*

Optional, but very recommended step: Make backup of a every single partition by typing:

```
dd if=/dev/sdd1 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modem
dd if=/dev/sdd2 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/sbl1
```
and so on…

So let’s restore.
1)	Find someone with the same phone – in this case ZTE V5 2/8GB.
- Set donors phone do fastbootmode (turn it off, press vol- and power), then  go to last line – Dload mode. Then connect it to PC
- Type 

```
dd if=/dev/sdd of=/<path_to_where_you_want>/v5backup/full.img
```
This makes full image sector by sector of donors phone.
- Wait until done  - beware of choosing destination folder – full backup would have about 8GB, so you have to have enough free space.
- Turn on donors phone (about 20 sec press power button).

2)	Connect your phone, wait until it connect, and make reverse step
- Type

```
dd if=/<path_to_where_you_want>/v5backup/full.img of=/dev/sdd
```
- Wait until done.
- Buy donor some beer 

After flash complete, don’t disconnect phone, LED begins to blink and after some time (maybe 5 minutes), phone should begin to recharge from PC’s USBport. 

If you haven’t donor to give you a phone, I can upload my backup. BUT, it is 5GB file, I don’t have such big storage to upload. And, I made this step in windows by using HDDraw copy tool, so this file will be unusable in linux. 

After your phone restart, you can see, that it is the same as donors  Didn’t I say, it’s a bit copy? Unfortunately, you can’t make a call or connect to Wifi, because you lost all NV information. Let’s restore them…

Reset your phone into fastbootmode (turn it off, press vol- and power), then  go to last line – Dload mode, connect it to PC and type:

```
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst1 of=/dev/sdd13
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst2 of=/dev/sdd14
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/persist of=/dev/sdd22
```

That’s all. Now, you should have fully worked phone with dual sim, WiFi and Bluetooth worked. Congratulations :fingers-crossed:

If you don't undestand something in this guide, feel free to PM me. 

This guide is made with big help and technical support from fazerg.  Thank you, without your advice, I'm still having a brick.


----------



## rtomakov (Mar 18, 2015)

Just found that linux mint has its own "disk imager" program, called mintstick. It is not command line (terminal) program but program with full graphical user interface, similar to Win32DiskImager. 
It successfully burned emmc image into blank usb stick (unformated, unpartitioned).


----------



## joanr (Mar 22, 2015)

asdfh said:


> So, here's where i got: i had issues deleting all the partitions with parted so i deleted them with gdisk one by one, created a fat partition (0700) saved it (w) then formatted it with Disk utility. Switched to windows (it recognized it as an empty disk), flashed the 8GB image with win32 disk imager and before anything would happen or i would do, made a dump from the phone to a test image file. The test image file passed the md5sum test, had the exact hash it should. As the first post said, i did not remove the battery or unplug the usb cable, but the phone did not  "wake up" and did not  start charging (i've waited for 30+ minutes). I removed the battery and switched bak to linux. Hit volume - and power on, tried to connect with fastboot devices, but it did not see the phone. Then i choose download mode, and gdisk /dev/sdb, and v(erify) it reported no errors. As a double check, i made a test image file from the phone, the md5 sum still matches with rtomakov's image file, so it's 100% that the phone's flash memory contains what it should. Unfortunately it still does not boot, i still can not connect to it with fastboot and i still can't boot to recovery. It was clear that it is total pointless but i flashed back modemst1 , modemst2 and persist partitions just for fun, but of course it did not make any difference.
> I believe here's the end of the road for me

Click to collapse



When you delete all emmc partitions from linux, then format entire emmc with fat32 from gparted 8gb, and then you flash the entire image rtomakov 2gb/8gb with win32 disk imager (windows) or with mintstick (Linux mint) and the process finishes with OK, then smartphone must boot ...


----------



## asdfh (Mar 23, 2015)

rtomakov said:


> Just found that linux mint has its own "disk imager" program, called mintstick. It is not command line (terminal) program but program with full graphical user interface, similar to Win32DiskImager.
> It successfully burned emmc image into blank usb stick (unformated, unpartitioned).

Click to collapse



Thanks, i gave it a try but unfortunately i got an i/o error (not the same but similar i got before with debian).  I can only flash it using windows.



joanr said:


> When you delete all emmc partitions from linux, then format entire emmc with fat32 from gparted 8gb, and then you flash the entire image rtomakov 2gb/8gb with win32 disk imager (windows) or with mintstick (Linux mint) and the process finishes with OK, then smartphone must boot ...

Click to collapse



It probably should, but unfortunately mine does not boot up.

Also i made a really stupid thing, thougt wiping the emmc from beginning to end (fillzero) than flash the image file would be a good idea. WRONG, never do this!!! I've made it even worse, now i can't boot at all, even with the rescue card. All that's happening now is when i turn the phone on (with rescue card) that the vibra motor starts to run and thats all, nothing more.  I can't see the phone at all using linux, and with windows i see an unrecognized device Qualcomm HS-USB Qloader 9008 (it's probably unrecognized because in the qhusb pack there are only 32 bit drivers and i have a 64 bit system, so i'll have to boot to my old windows xp, to get it back from 9008 mode).


----------



## joanr (Mar 26, 2015)

asdfh said:


> Thanks, i gave it a try but unfortunately i got an i/o error (not the same but similar i got before with debian).  I can only flash it using windows.
> 
> 
> It probably should, but unfortunately mine does not boot up.
> ...

Click to collapse



Really, with 9008 bricked state, you should be able to boot with rescue card. Sure battery is charged enough ... Good Luck !!


----------



## joanr (Apr 11, 2015)

One more (out of this topic) thing from me. I recently installed prodoman Cyanogenmod 12 for v9180 dated by 07. march 2015.
 It has some minor problems, but generally, it is great lollipop firmware for this device. I suggest you to give it a chance. You will be supprised.
As all custom firmwares, it must be flashed with custom recovery.
Link: https://mega.co.nz/#F!elVUzBbB!iNScPeckF5nyU0dPGorfsw[/QUOTE]

Hello @rtomakov, how are you ?

I have tested cm12 20150403 and it is great !! but loss WIFI connection ... do you know anything about ?

Thanks


----------



## rtomakov (Apr 12, 2015)

joanr said:


> One more (out of this topic) thing from me. I recently installed prodoman Cyanogenmod 12 for v9180 dated by 07. march 2015.
> It has some minor problems, but generally, it is great lollipop firmware for this device. I suggest you to give it a chance. You will be supprised.
> As all custom firmwares, it must be flashed with custom recovery.
> Link: https://mega.co.nz/#F!elVUzBbB!iNScPeckF5nyU0dPGorfsw

Click to collapse



Hello @rtomakov, how are you ?

I have tested cm12 20150403 and it is great !! but loss WIFI connection ... do you know anything about ?

Thanks[/QUOTE]

Hi, Joanr!
I am using same CM12 as you, but I didnt notice any wifi loss.
Maybe it has something to do with router type/a,b,g, n wlan type.


----------



## joanr (Apr 12, 2015)

It is some issue related to cm12, with cm11 I have not WiFi problems ... Very  strange ...


----------



## joanr (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm amazed to see how on  download mode and ubuntu and gparted, I could not enlarge the userdata partition and reduce grow (I'm in cm11). Grow partition (27) had errors and I am not be able to format32 it. Just as when the brick and all the while had errors in writing partitions from ubuntu ....  

On windows 8 and with Minitool Partition Wizard I have not had any problems!


----------



## joanr (Apr 14, 2015)

@rtomakov all problems with WiFi solved with @proDOOMman cm12.1 20150412 !!


----------



## rtomakov (Apr 16, 2015)

joanr said:


> @rtomakov all problems with WiFi solved with @proDOOMman cm12.1 20150412 !!

Click to collapse



Tried that build too. It works nice.

But today I got new phone - OnePlus One 64GB.
I dont have to say this twice, but I bricked it at third flash (had CM11, flashed CM12, them OxygenOS and tried to revert to CM11). Since it is qualcomm chipset too, I used v9180 qualcomm qhusb_bulk drivers to unbrick it. Some member found very simple way to unbrick it with ColourOS firmware.


----------



## Piramit (Apr 22, 2015)

*lsusb=19d2:ffae*

Hello Everyone,
Sorry for English.
Thanks for the topic and content.
Most of the article to read, and I try to understand.
lsusb results:
Bus 001 Device 014: ID 19d2:ffae ZTE WCDMA Technogies MSM

There are 27 sections.

I did most of command,
Result:
Same with the pictures here.
Phone will not turn on,
Not charging.

9008 is not
What should I do?

Device 2/8 G 
I downloaded image

............../zte_2GB_emmc.img of=/dev/....


> dd: writing to '/dev/sdx': Input/output error
> 55577+0 records in
> 55576+0 records out
> 28454912 bytes (28 MB) copied, 5,0837 s, 5,6 MB/s

Click to collapse



Please help me
Thank you...


----------



## rtomakov (Apr 24, 2015)

joanr managed to flash entire emmc image from windows with win32 disc imager program. 
Look few pages back and read his posts how he did it.
But, before you did this, I must notice that linux (lsusb) recognize your phone as fully working device.
 If it is bricked, it would be detected as "qualcomm modem 9008".
Maybe your best option would be to extract one by one partition from image file (flash it to some usb and make dd image from every partition) and then flash that images to phone one-by-one- DO NOT flash persist, modemst1 and modemst2 partitions from image - they are empty.


----------



## Piramit (Apr 24, 2015)

rtomakov said:


> joanr managed to flash entire emmc image from windows with win32 disc imager program.
> Look few pages back and read his posts how he did it.
> But, before you did this, I must notice that linux (lsusb) recognize your phone as fully working device.
> If it is bricked, it would be detected as "qualcomm modem 9008".
> Maybe your best option would be to extract one by one partition from image file (flash it to some usb and make dd image from every partition) and then flash that images to phone one-by-one- DO NOT flash persist, modemst1 and modemst2 partitions from image - they are empty.

Click to collapse



Thank you for your interest.
You believe
I try to read every page
In device manager





Lenovo driver installed
9008 is not

lsusb results:
Bus 001 Device 014: ID 19d2:ffae ZTE WCDMA Technogies MSM


----------



## joanr (Apr 25, 2015)

@Piramit read post 134, you are in case 3


----------



## Piramit (Apr 25, 2015)

joanr said:


> @Piramit read post 134, you are in case 3

Click to collapse



Thank you for your interest,
Believe me, I read,
I have read all the threads.
i can't make head or tail of it.
the blue LED does not light up
battery is full.


----------



## rtomakov (Apr 26, 2015)

QHSUSB_BULK in device manager (look that yellow exclamation mark)  means that you *DID NOT *install drivers.
When you install proper drivers QHSUSB_BULK description will change to DLOAD 9008 of 9006 state.
Why Lenovo drivers??? Use qualcomm drivers from DallasCZ google storage.

But, at the other hand, using windows drivers and windows os for unbricking zte is pointless, isnt it? Even with right drivers you cant unbrick it with QPST or any other known service software.
Only thing that you can do with drivers and windows it have a closer look how hard is device bricked (is it 9008 or 9006 state).
I can just recommend you to try to get device to boot into fastboot with rescue SD card, and then try to do some magic with repairing internal storage, as I allready described.


----------



## Piramit (Apr 26, 2015)

@rtomakov
Thank you,
Windows QHUSB_BULK was unable to install the device
unfortunately the driver was not installed,
Lenovo does not install the driver

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
I'm having trouble because English is not my native language,
I'm trying to understand.
Commands is forcing me,
My knowledge on command less.
Thank you for your interest.


----------



## geo307cc (Apr 28, 2015)

fazerg said:


> Basically it's  very good that you can get into bootloader mode.
> Try  to  do next:
> 1. Do not  flash but  try to boot using fastboot
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks fazerg,after a lot of reading and searching and stress I finaly unbricked my phone thanks to U!!


----------



## asdfh (May 9, 2015)

rtomakov said:


> Tried that build too. It works nice.
> 
> But today I got new phone - OnePlus One 64GB.
> I dont have to say this twice, but I bricked it at third flash (had CM11, flashed CM12, them OxygenOS and tried to revert to CM11). Since it is qualcomm chipset too, I used v9180 qualcomm qhusb_bulk drivers to unbrick it. Some member found very simple way to unbrick it with ColourOS firmware.

Click to collapse



Could you tell me what should i exactly do? I put recovering my phone on hold for a month and now i am back to try to unbrick it. (my phone is in currently in 9008 qualcomm download mode) 

This is the error i got with qboot blank-flash:


```
opening device: \\.\COM20
OKAY [  0.000s]
greeting device for command mode
OKAY [  0.016s]
identifying device
...serial = 0x1622189
...chip-id = 0x805 (MSM8926)
...chip-rev = 0x0
...sv-sbl = 0x0
OKAY [  0.016s]
finding files
...programmer = programmer_8926.mbn
...singleimage = singleimage_8926.bin
OKAY [  0.000s]
validating files
OKAY [  0.000s]
switching to download mode
OKAY [  0.000s]
greeting device for image downloading
OKAY [  0.016s]
sending programmer
OKAY [  0.016s]
flashing singleimage
FAILED (blank-flash:sdl-transfer-image:sdl-hello:error sending packet)
```

And the error i got with nubia tool studio. What files are missing? Are these files available?

i had these files in that directory that nubia tool studio was using:

```
2014.11.11.  16:45         1*615*360 8926_msimage.mbn
2014.11.12.  09:45               167 flash_local.xml
2014.11.11.  16:45            40*768 MPRG8926.mbn
2014.11.11.  16:46             6*252 patch0.xml
2014.11.12.  08:37            14*778 rawprogram0.xml
```


----------



## rtomakov (May 10, 2015)

You are not missing any files.
If you read this thread carefully, you could find many reports that zte v9180 does not accept MPRG8926 programmer file (most probably) because it isnt signed from ZTE (it seems that we have some generic MPRG).
WIthout right mprg, you cannot use QPST or nubia tool to unbrick our ZTE.
That is why I used emmc image for unbricking it.
OnePlus i different story because it accept MPRG (it use firehose protocol and firehose programmer)  file from ColourOS firmware. So it wasnt a problem to unbrick it with download tool, as it shouldnt be a problem to do it with QPST.
As far I know, there is no usable MPRG for ZTE v9180 in the wild.  I guess that that file exists, but only in factory and some service centres.

Therefore, I think that your best chance for unbricking zte v9180 is (still) using my rescue sd card image.


----------



## marus2 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi there.
All, who want to turn on their phone, this won’t respond to anything and after connecting to PC, many partitions appear and phone is connected in device manager in windows as QHUSB_DLOAD (or similar) are welcome here.
Congratulation, you have an soft brick in your hands.
But it isn’t as hopeless as it seems, your phone can be repaired.

There are two methods how to restore phone. Easy and hard 

Easy way:
*Not tested.* The theory is, that phone won't start because it have damaged MBR sector. So goal is to get  a copy of MBR sector from worked phone and flash it to damaged one.

It should work :angel:

It's a pitty, that easy way is still under some developing and here is the hard way.

*Edit: Try to flash file from post below from fazerg and give some feedback. If it works, whole hard way is not needed to do. But, still not tested. *

Requirement:
-	Linux system (for example portable Ubuntu) - http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
Before preparing USB stick, try if it is visible in your BIOS. My 8GB stick won’t, so I have to use some old 4GBs. After this, some BIOSes need not only to make boot priority to removable devices, but you have to prioritize USB in HDD boot priority.
-	Some knowledge about disk partitioning 
-	Patience – lot of patience

Let’s start
-	Boot linux.
-	Connect phone – the blue LED should blink.
-	Wait until new disks is connected (the time is always different, I don’t know why, sometimes it is almost instant, sometimes I have to wait 30 minutes). The phone may constantly mount and unmount, don’t worry, it’s normal behavior for phone in your condition.
-	After you have stable connection, press ctrl-alt-t (run terminal window).
-	Type 

```
sudo su
```
you gain root access in linux.
-	Type 

```
fdisk –l
```

You’ll see something like this (try to read the whole message, real output is very long).






/dev/sda – your system disk
/dev/sdb – your data disk (if you have some)
/dev/sdc – USB stick with linux
/dev/sdd – phone 

And a warning message:
WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdd'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.

For now you are interested in /dev/sdd

-  type:

```
parted /dev/sdd
```
Then inside parted just type

```
print
```
Some error message would appear, just type o or ok
You should see table like this:





That's all in parted, just type

```
quit
```
Then you must save these partitions 13 – modemst1, 14 - modemst2 and 22 – persist. It contains your unique IMEI and MAC addresses of WiFi and Bluetooth.

You can do it this way:
Create folder on your hard drive or probably on your bootable Ubuntu USB if it has enough space to do it. Let say we call it v5backup. 

type:

```
dd if=/dev/sdd13 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst1
dd if=/dev/sdd14 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst2
dd if=/dev/sdd22 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/persist
```
Great, you have saved very important information.* Do not share them with anyone* – It can bring you a problem if you have two mobiles with the same IMEI. 

*Note: As a backup path do not use /dev/sdb but path, which you see in file explorer like /media/name_of_drive/DATA*

Optional, but very recommended step: Make backup of a every single partition by typing:

```
dd if=/dev/sdd1 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modem
dd if=/dev/sdd2 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/sbl1
```
and so on…

So let’s restore.
1)	Find someone with the same phone – in this case ZTE V5 2/8GB.
- Set donors phone do fastbootmode (turn it off, press vol- and power), then  go to last line – Dload mode. Then connect it to PC
- Type 

```
dd if=/dev/sdd of=/<path_to_where_you_want>/v5backup/full.img
```
This makes full image sector by sector of donors phone.
- Wait until done  - beware of choosing destination folder – full backup would have about 8GB, so you have to have enough free space.
- Turn on donors phone (about 20 sec press power button).

2)	Connect your phone, wait until it connect, and make reverse step
- Type

```
dd if=/<path_to_where_you_want>/v5backup/full.img of=/dev/sdd
```
- Wait until done.
- Buy donor some beer 

After flash complete, don’t disconnect phone, LED begins to blink and after some time (maybe 5 minutes), phone should begin to recharge from PC’s USBport. 

If you haven’t donor to give you a phone, I can upload my backup. BUT, it is 5GB file, I don’t have such big storage to upload. And, I made this step in windows by using HDDraw copy tool, so this file will be unusable in linux. 

After your phone restart, you can see, that it is the same as donors  Didn’t I say, it’s a bit copy? Unfortunately, you can’t make a call or connect to Wifi, because you lost all NV information. Let’s restore them…

Reset your phone into fastbootmode (turn it off, press vol- and power), then  go to last line – Dload mode, connect it to PC and type:

```
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst1 of=/dev/sdd13
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst2 of=/dev/sdd14
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/persist of=/dev/sdd22
```

That’s all. Now, you should have fully worked phone with dual sim, WiFi and Bluetooth worked. Congratulations :fingers-crossed:

If you don't undestand something in this guide, feel free to PM me. 

This guide is made with big help and technical support from fazerg.  Thank you, without your advice, I'm still having a brick.


----------



## joanr (May 10, 2015)

I subscribe everything say my dear friend and expert @rtomakov. The best way is to use a rescue sd based on image  from @rtomakov to boot bricked phone on fastboot mode and then try to repair with fastboot or flash the entire emmc image (before all these steps do backup of modemst1 modemst2 and persist partitions)

Good luck @asdfh


----------



## asdfh (May 10, 2015)

rtomakov said:


> You are not missing any files.
> If you read this thread carefully, you could find many reports that zte v9180 does not accept MPRG8926 programmer file (most probably) because it isnt signed from ZTE (it seems that we have some generic MPRG).
> WIthout right mprg, you cannot use QPST or nubia tool to unbrick our ZTE.
> That is why I used emmc image for unbricking it.
> ...

Click to collapse



That's bad news  . When i had all the partitions on my phone i could use the recovery sd, but regardless that i copied your 8 GB image with win32 imager to the emmc, my phone still wasn't able to boot. It did not fix anything :/ And after i zerofiled the emmc -never do this!- now it's in 9008 mode and i cannot use the recovery sd anymore. Currently without the rescue sd my phone does not do if i turn it on. With the rescue sd inserted, all it does that the vibra motor starts to run until i remove the battery. And it destroys what's on the recovery sd  I had to reformat the card  in order to use it again.


----------



## rtomakov (May 10, 2015)

asdfh said:


> That's bad news  . When i had all the partitions on my phone i could use the recovery sd, but regardless that i copied your 8 GB image with win32 imager to the emmc, my phone still wasn't able to boot. It did not fix anything :/ And after i zerofiled the emmc -never do this!- now it's in 9008 mode and i cannot use the recovery sd anymore. Currently without the rescue sd my phone does not do if i turn it on. With the rescue sd inserted, all it does that the vibra motor starts to run until i remove the battery. And it destroys what's on the recovery sd  I had to reformat the card  in order to use it again.

Click to collapse



Maybe just something happened with your SD card that prevents qualcomm chipset to read bootloader. Did you consider to use another SD card (different manufacutrer, different speed - class)?
Try to burn rescue sd image again to your sd card. For 8GB image, you must use 16GB SD card, or "dd" wont burn image properly.


----------



## asdfh (May 10, 2015)

rtomakov said:


> Maybe just something happened with your SD card that prevents qualcomm chipset to read bootloader. Did you consider to use another SD card (different manufacutrer, different speed - class)?
> Try to burn rescue sd image again to your sd card. For 8GB image, you must use 16GB SD card, or "dd" wont burn image properly.

Click to collapse



I don't think my problem has anything to do with the sd card (joan could save his phone with the very same image file while i couldn't) i believe something is really effed up with my phone. And my guess is -since i zerofilled the emmc- if there's no filesystem at all on the emmc, i can not use the recovery sd anymore. I used a 8 GB card for the rescue sd, it worked perfectly fine (until i got to 9008 mode), and the image fit on the card, it had around 130 megabytes of free space after the 27th partition. But thanks for the suggestion, i'll give it a try with a 16 GB sd card tomorrow (though i have to admit, i don't think it would help but one try wouldn't hurt, i have nothing to loose).


----------



## rtomakov (May 11, 2015)

Asdfh, if filesystem on your phone emmc is OK, you wouldnt be able to use rescue SD card, because chipset would load bootloader from emmc and it wouldnt search for bootloader  from external source.

Chipset will search for external bootloader only if it cannot load it from nand memory.
So, in theory, you should be able to use rescue SD card because you erased all content from nand and there is 
no bootloader on in.

I tried several times to burn 8GB image to 8GB SD card, but dd failed every time (process obviusly died before end of writing), while win32 disk imager wrote image and didnt report any errors.
With dd, I was able to successfully burn 8GB image only to 16GB SD card.


----------



## asdfh (May 11, 2015)

rtomakov said:


> Asdfh, if filesystem on your phone emmc is OK, you wouldnt be able to use rescue SD card, because chipset would load bootloader from emmc and it wouldnt search for bootloader  from external source.
> Chipset will search for external bootloader only if it cannot load it from nand memory.
> So, in theory, you should be able to use rescue SD card because you erased all content from nand and there is
> no bootloader on in.

Click to collapse



Based on my experiences i have a different theory on this (but i might be wrong, i have experiences only with one phone). If there's any recognizable MBR (regardless if the gpt is corrupted or not, or there are files on the partitions or not) on the phone, you can use the recovery sd.  Unfortunately I zerofilled my emmc, so there are nothing but zeros on it. So no files, no partitions, no MBR ->>  the recovery SD which worked fine before is know useless, the phone does not try to boot using the files on the SD card. But again, i might be wrong and this might be only true for my phone.



rtomakov said:


> I tried several times to burn 8GB image to 8GB SD card, but dd failed every time (process obviusly died before end of writing), while win32 disk imager wrote image and didnt report any errors.
> With dd, I was able to successfully burn 8GB image only to 16GB SD card.

Click to collapse



Since i have 137 megabytes of unused space on my 8GB card after flashing the recovery image my card might differ in size from yours (and if i remember right, i had no issues with this 8GB card using dd,  (other than it was super slow, 20+ minutes/8GB) but as far as i remember, dd finished without any errors on my 8GB card) . Anyway, i tried it today with a 16GB card, same happened as yesterday with the 8GB card, with the recovery sd all i get is a buzzing vibra motor :/ I think it's time for me to buy a used V5 with shattered screen


----------



## rtomakov (May 12, 2015)

Sorry to hear that, asdfh,


----------



## joanr (May 14, 2015)

you had bad luck with zero filling emmc @asdfh ...

---------- Post added at 10:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 AM ----------

you had bad luck with zero filling emmc ...


----------



## tirta.agung (May 14, 2015)

asdfh said:


> I don't think my problem has anything to do with the sd card (joan could save his phone with the very same image file while i couldn't) i believe something is really effed up with my phone. And my guess is -since i zerofilled the emmc- if there's no filesystem at all on the emmc, i can not use the recovery sd anymore. I used a 8 GB card for the rescue sd, it worked perfectly fine (until i got to 9008 mode), and the image fit on the card, it had around 130 megabytes of free space after the 27th partition. But thanks for the suggestion, i'll give it a try with a 16 GB sd card tomorrow (though i have to admit, i don't think it would help but one try wouldn't hurt, i have nothing to loose).

Click to collapse



Hi there, I guess I have the needed files to recover your phone via QPST's eMMC Downloader to get your phone into 9006 mode from 9008. However, I can't give you guide as their are plenty in the net, or you can go to my post *HERE* By the way, if some people suggest that you need to find MPRG8x26.hex file, don't listen to them. Qualcomm has dropped DLoad Streaming way back. Just use sahara protocol with MPRG8x26.mbn and you will be find. Then you can use HDD Raw Copy Tool to flash *rtomakov* full image.


----------



## asdfh (May 15, 2015)

tirta.agung said:


> Hi there, I guess I have the needed files to recover your phone via QPST's eMMC Downloader to get your phone into 9006 mode from 9008. However, I can't give you guide as their are plenty in the net, or you can go to my post *HERE* By the way, if some people suggest that you need to find MPRG8x26.hex file, don't listen to them. Qualcomm has dropped DLoad Streaming way back. Just use sahara protocol with MPRG8x26.mbn and you will be find. Then you can use HDD Raw Copy Tool to flash *rtomakov* full image.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your input. Unfortunately i get the following error:


```
Device mode = Sahara on port 10000
server event monitor enabled
path for selected COM port = "_HCD1!hub:0!hub:4!dev:3"
server event 1 10000 0 0
Timeout waiting for device
device wait found 0 0
```


When i get the message _server event 1 10000 0 0 _during the process the Software downloader says my phone got disconnected from the com port (it's not true, i still see it from device manager).

Here's a screenshot of the settings i used, i double (triple) checked it, for me it seems i did not make any mistakes. If you don't see any errors in my settings and don't have any other idea, then i guess i'll give it a try with qboot.


----------



## rtomakov (May 16, 2015)

I have read allmost all threads about unbricking qualcomm chipset phones on several forums, and yes, there are many qualcomm phones that can be unbricked with qpst as tirta.agung said.
One of the first tutorials I saw about this was  unbricking similar zte phone - zte nubia, on 4pda forum. Many motorola moto x can be unbricked with qboot tool. Also, some LG  can be unbricked too.

But, untill now, *NOONE* didnt successfully unbricked ZTE v5 with QPST or Nubia Studio.
 As asdfh wrote, qpst will allways stop at "Timeout waiting device" and it wont load programmer file and bootchain files. You can wait for eternity. but it wont appear.
Asdfh said that QPST reports no device ("device wait found 0 0" on attached screenshot) but he still can see it in device manager. That is because device is really here, connected to pc, but qpst expect that device is switched  into  emmergency download mode or Dload streaming protocol after loading hex programmer, but zte doesnt get switched to it. That is why PC detects phone, but qpst does not.

I tried all combinations of hex programmer files, bootchains, sahara files, raw... and patch.. files I could find on forums. Not any of that combinations didnt work out.


----------



## asdfh (May 17, 2015)

Sad 

I tried qboot with the new files  tirta.agung provided, as i expected reading the  previous post: no luck 
Here's he end of qboot's error message (debug level 2) Notice the no data from serial message


```
D - Receiving END_IMAGE_TX packet
D - Dumping 16 bytes read
D - 00000000  04 00 00 00 10 00 00 00  0d 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|
D - Sending DONE packet
D - Dumping 8 bytes written
D - 00000000  05 00 00 00 08 00 00 00                           |........ |
D - Receiving DONE_RESP packet
D - Dumping 12 bytes read
D - 00000000  06 00 00 00 0c 00 00 00  00 00 00 00              |............ |
I - OKAY [  8.341s]
I - flashing singleimage
D - Loading file: singleimage_8926.bin
D - Pinging RDL...
D - Dumping 40 bytes written
D - 00000000  7e 01 51 43 4f 4d 20 66  61 73 74 20 64 6f 77 6e  |~.QCOM fast down|
D - 00000010  6c 6f 61 64 20 70 72 6f  74 6f 63 6f 6c 20 68 6f  |load protocol ho|
D - 00000020  73 74 04 02 01 00 00 7e                           |st.....~ |
D - No data from serial, retrying...
D - No data from serial, retrying...
D - No data read from serial after 2 tries
D - \\.\COM15 closed
FAILED (blank-flash:sdl-transfer-image:sdl-hello:error sending packet)
```


----------



## spanorg (May 21, 2015)

Thank you for all this useful info in this thread. I managed to wake a brick red bull but I have not managed to recover wifi, imei , bluetooth etc...
I used this commands to save :

dd if=/dev/sdd13 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst1
dd if=/dev/sdd14 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst2
dd if=/dev/sdd22 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/persist

but whatever I tried to recover (fastboot, dd) the result is the same... Any ideas? Thanks in advance...


----------



## asdfh (May 21, 2015)

spanorg said:


> Thank you for all this useful info in this thread. I managed to wake a brick red bull but I have not managed to recover wifi, imei , bluetooth etc...
> I used this commands to save :
> 
> dd if=/dev/sdd13 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst1
> ...

Click to collapse



You should have replaced the _<disk_where_created_folder>_ part of the command. Like (assuming your linux system drive with your home folder is /dev/sda1 and your phone is /dev/sdd)

dd if=/dev/sdd13 of=/dev/sda1/home/spanorg/v5backup/modemst1 (or something like this)

If you haven't successfully saved these partitions, but flashed your emmc with the 8 gigabyte backup image by rtomakov that means you have overwrote these datas -they can not be recovered- and now you have a working phone without an imei number and mac addresses. It's not a brick but you still can't use it at all :/. I'm not sure if you can somehow generate or edit a blank modemst file based on the imei printed on the back of your phone. If not, you have a working phone with no imeis, so you'll never be able to use again.

If you successfully saved these partitions, but you don't know how to transfer it back to the phone, you have to simply do the opposite, swap the if and the of part of the command:

dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst1 of=/dev/sdd13
and so on
(assuming /dev/sdd is your phone)
hint:_ if_ is your sorce (input file) _of_ is your destination (output file)

If you are not familiar with this, ask someone to help before you mess up something really bad.


----------



## brahim_DZ (May 24, 2015)

..


----------



## brahim_DZ (May 25, 2015)

...


----------



## brahim_DZ (May 26, 2015)

*help*

....


----------



## asdfh (Jun 14, 2015)

Update: since i could not bring my phone back to life, i've bought another one


----------



## micro77 (Jun 20, 2015)

thank you very mouch bro ...
saved one 9180


----------



## micro77 (Jun 21, 2015)

rtomakov said:


> So, afer allmost 6 hours of uploading:
> - link to zte v9180 1GB ram version full emmc backup: https://mega.co.nz/#!CIZHRDyB!XylSSrZSdZHhepQsF-MAaHkchdcj3i4Wc2pwZICC420
> 
> - link to zte v9180 2GB ram version full emmc backup: https://mega.co.nz/#!rRogWDKD!a3mugUX3VZwYEUABk5FMcl3c-gVd0wygfCg_CqbOf0o
> ...

Click to collapse



hi thanks your advance , its saved one 91080 
please tell us   ;  how to backup full emmc on working phone ?
we want to  try different model phones this way to rescue .


----------



## marus2 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi there.
All, who want to turn on their phone, this won’t respond to anything and after connecting to PC, many partitions appear and phone is connected in device manager in windows as QHUSB_DLOAD (or similar) are welcome here.
Congratulation, you have an soft brick in your hands.
But it isn’t as hopeless as it seems, your phone can be repaired.

There are two methods how to restore phone. Easy and hard 

Easy way:
*Not tested.* The theory is, that phone won't start because it have damaged MBR sector. So goal is to get  a copy of MBR sector from worked phone and flash it to damaged one.

It should work :angel:

It's a pitty, that easy way is still under some developing and here is the hard way.

*Edit: Try to flash file from post below from fazerg and give some feedback. If it works, whole hard way is not needed to do. But, still not tested. *

Requirement:
-	Linux system (for example portable Ubuntu) - http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
Before preparing USB stick, try if it is visible in your BIOS. My 8GB stick won’t, so I have to use some old 4GBs. After this, some BIOSes need not only to make boot priority to removable devices, but you have to prioritize USB in HDD boot priority.
-	Some knowledge about disk partitioning 
-	Patience – lot of patience

Let’s start
-	Boot linux.
-	Connect phone – the blue LED should blink.
-	Wait until new disks is connected (the time is always different, I don’t know why, sometimes it is almost instant, sometimes I have to wait 30 minutes). The phone may constantly mount and unmount, don’t worry, it’s normal behavior for phone in your condition.
-	After you have stable connection, press ctrl-alt-t (run terminal window).
-	Type 

```
sudo su
```
you gain root access in linux.
-	Type 

```
fdisk –l
```

You’ll see something like this (try to read the whole message, real output is very long).






/dev/sda – your system disk
/dev/sdb – your data disk (if you have some)
/dev/sdc – USB stick with linux
/dev/sdd – phone 

And a warning message:
WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdd'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.

For now you are interested in /dev/sdd

-  type:

```
parted /dev/sdd
```
Then inside parted just type

```
print
```
Some error message would appear, just type o or ok
You should see table like this:





That's all in parted, just type

```
quit
```
Then you must save these partitions 13 – modemst1, 14 - modemst2 and 22 – persist. It contains your unique IMEI and MAC addresses of WiFi and Bluetooth.

You can do it this way:
Create folder on your hard drive or probably on your bootable Ubuntu USB if it has enough space to do it. Let say we call it v5backup. 

type:

```
dd if=/dev/sdd13 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst1
dd if=/dev/sdd14 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst2
dd if=/dev/sdd22 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/persist
```
Great, you have saved very important information.* Do not share them with anyone* – It can bring you a problem if you have two mobiles with the same IMEI. 

*Note: As a backup path do not use /dev/sdb but path, which you see in file explorer like /media/name_of_drive/DATA*

Optional, but very recommended step: Make backup of a every single partition by typing:

```
dd if=/dev/sdd1 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modem
dd if=/dev/sdd2 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/sbl1
```
and so on…

So let’s restore.
1)	Find someone with the same phone – in this case ZTE V5 2/8GB.
- Set donors phone do fastbootmode (turn it off, press vol- and power), then  go to last line – Dload mode. Then connect it to PC
- Type 

```
dd if=/dev/sdd of=/<path_to_where_you_want>/v5backup/full.img
```
This makes full image sector by sector of donors phone.
- Wait until done  - beware of choosing destination folder – full backup would have about 8GB, so you have to have enough free space.
- Turn on donors phone (about 20 sec press power button).

2)	Connect your phone, wait until it connect, and make reverse step
- Type

```
dd if=/<path_to_where_you_want>/v5backup/full.img of=/dev/sdd
```
- Wait until done.
- Buy donor some beer 

After flash complete, don’t disconnect phone, LED begins to blink and after some time (maybe 5 minutes), phone should begin to recharge from PC’s USBport. 

If you haven’t donor to give you a phone, I can upload my backup. BUT, it is 5GB file, I don’t have such big storage to upload. And, I made this step in windows by using HDDraw copy tool, so this file will be unusable in linux. 

After your phone restart, you can see, that it is the same as donors  Didn’t I say, it’s a bit copy? Unfortunately, you can’t make a call or connect to Wifi, because you lost all NV information. Let’s restore them…

Reset your phone into fastbootmode (turn it off, press vol- and power), then  go to last line – Dload mode, connect it to PC and type:

```
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst1 of=/dev/sdd13
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst2 of=/dev/sdd14
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/persist of=/dev/sdd22
```

That’s all. Now, you should have fully worked phone with dual sim, WiFi and Bluetooth worked. Congratulations :fingers-crossed:

If you don't undestand something in this guide, feel free to PM me. 

This guide is made with big help and technical support from fazerg.  Thank you, without your advice, I'm still having a brick.


----------



## tkrued (Jun 23, 2015)

rtomakov said:


> Isnt "head.img" that was allready published in this thread "gpt" table?? I repaired my bricked gpt table when I flashed "head" img that wladimir_tm gave me (for 1/4 gb version).
> 
> There is NO ADB NOR FASTBOOT in download mode.
> .
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot my dear friend...I thought i had lost my phone for good. It wouldn't boot into any mode at all. I downloaded your .img and used win32 disk imager to burn it to my sdcard. I put the sd card in the phone and the phone booted, though it had lost the serial number. I downloaded the original firmware from ztehn.com in my case it was ZTE_V9180_4.4_Dual_SIM_X9180_Lang_P_N_T and i flashed it via the cmd file provided, just one click and it did the rest and now my phone is back to full functionality.  This needs to be made into its own post, you have made it so simple and i didn't have to use linux. thank you:good::good::laugh::victory:


----------



## vuralemre (Jul 9, 2015)

*how*



rtomakov said:


> joanr, this is big problem, as it seems that modemst1 & modemst2 partitions are empty. I said many times that you must make backup of those partitions before you do anything with filesystem on emmc.
> Try to flash those backup images you said that you made from fastboot:
> fastboot erase persist
> fastboot erase modemst1
> ...

Click to collapse





joanr said:


> jr-X550CA v5backup # fastboot -i 0x19d2 flash modemst1 modemst1.img
> target reported max download size of 536870912 bytes
> sending 'modemst1' (1536 KB)...
> OKAY [  0.050s]
> ...

Click to collapse





joanr said:


> First I writed modemst1, modemst2  and persist with dd
> 
> WITH FASTBOOT ALL OK !!!
> IMEI OK !!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello friends. .
How did you flash These?
I have tried but couldn't flash. 
Pls can you explain to do this flashing?


----------



## sahil.kalka (Jul 13, 2015)

*zte v5 redbull bricked*

I erased "tz" and sent reboot command without write new "tz.img" Now screen is black and I can so many drives in my pc. Also unfortunately I formatted all these drives to FAT. I tried the guide in this forum, but nothing worked.

Please help.


----------



## sahil.kalka (Jul 15, 2015)

*ZTE V5 2GB emmc backup download*



micro77 said:


> hi thanks your advance , its saved one 91080
> please tell us   ;  how to backup full emmc on working phone ?
> we want to  try different model phones this way to rescue .

Click to collapse



Dear Thanks for uploading the same. I am trying to download the 2gb image for my ZTE V5, but failed. The download is too big and mega doesn't allow resume after restart. I am trying from over a week but failed.
I wish you could generate a backup after erasing system and data, also compress it to reduce size further.

Please help and thanks in advance


----------



## sahil.kalka (Jul 20, 2015)

marus2 said:


> Hm there is not last line... Maybe I look for another method to enter dload mode.
> 
> You should have fastboot like this
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I managed to get into fastboot mode, but my pc is having its drivers,  it is showing "android" driver missing. Earlier I used the same pc to flash this phone using fastboot and now the drivers missing. Please help


----------



## sahil.kalka (Jul 21, 2015)

fazerg said:


> Basically it's  very good that you can get into bootloader mode.
> Try  to  do next:
> 1. Do not  flash but  try to boot using fastboot
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dear thanks for your valuable quote. I am able to get into recovery mode using boot recovery.img command. But unfortunately I am not able to flash any rom. It failed and says unable to mount /system /data /cache etc. I think phone's internal mmc partitions are damaged.

Please guide


----------



## joanr (Aug 19, 2015)

Hello friends !

I have a question ... I have a zte v5s n918st the same hardware as zte v9180.

I have an stock rom with twrp recovery. When I get fastboot mode, the bootloader menu is the same as v9180 (just the image from post 345). Only one difference, the last line from bootloader menu is "Eload Mode" not "Dload Mode". The issue: when I am in "Eload mode" connected with usb to ubuntu (zte v5s n918st), I cannot see Emmc partitions ! 

lsusb: Bus 003 Device 003: ID 05c6:9008 Qualcomm, Inc. Gobi Wireless Modem (QDL mode)

Do you know @rtomakov @fazerg @marus2 why ? What is the difference between Eload and Dload modes ?

Thanks !! Regards !!!


----------



## fazerg (Aug 21, 2015)

joanr,
what you mean can not see partitions? 
Are they mounted?
Can you see partitions using  fdisk -l ?


----------



## joanr (Aug 22, 2015)

That's right @fazerg with fdisk -l  I cannot see emmc ... For this reason 29 partitions are not mounted ...

If I wish resize /data (partition 28 userdata) I couldn't ...

Perhaps if bricked could not unbrick it using procedures from this thread ... 

Enviado desde mi X9180 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## joanr (Sep 5, 2015)

sahil.kalka said:


> Dear thanks for your valuable quote. I am able to get into recovery mode using boot recovery.img command. But unfortunately I am not able to flash any rom. It failed and says unable to mount /system /data /cache etc. I think phone's internal mmc partitions are damaged.
> 
> Please guide

Click to collapse



If you cannot flash Rom from recovery mode try from fastboot mode . Phone in bootloader and sudo fastboot -I 0x19d2 flash ....

Enviado desde mi K00Z mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sahil.kalka (Sep 7, 2015)

*ZTE V5 Unbricked*



joanr said:


> If you cannot flash Rom from recovery mode try from fastboot mode . Phone in bootloader and sudo fastboot -I 0x19d2 flash ....
> 
> Enviado desde mi K00Z mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Dear Sir
Thanks a lot for your kind reply, actually the problem was that phone's emmc partitions were completely damaged. I finally recreated all partitions using fdisk and flashed rom and its now working fine.


----------



## nunytes (Oct 17, 2015)

Hello, anyone here to help?

I have my 1/4gb version bricked. Well, I messed up with partition trying to gain some more free /userdata space and it ended up very bad.

I'm not a linux expert, but all 27 drives are appearing with sudo gdisk -l /dev/sdb
The problems are in cache and data partitions. They appear without the supposed names and appears in both "Basic data partition"

Can anyone help me fixing this or it's not possible?


----------



## nunytes (Oct 17, 2015)

*SOLVED!!!*

After 2 days and 1 full night, my phone came back to life with a great help of your linux commands (I didn't knew nothing about linux, now I've learned something new!), THANK YOU!


----------



## aytukabozs (Oct 20, 2015)

is there anybody who has a full image backup from a 1/4? 
i got a 1/4 what is stuck at a "encription failed" state, and i cant flash a rom via custom recoveries (twrp/cwm/philz), and stock recovery niether to it.


----------



## aytukabozs (Oct 21, 2015)

nunytes said:


> After 2 days and 1 full night, my phone came back to life with a great help of your linux commands (I didn't knew nothing about linux, now I've learned something new!), THANK YOU!

Click to collapse



hello, i'm in a similar trouble than you earlier, can you  help me with the full image backup?


----------



## nunytes (Oct 21, 2015)

Well, I didn't used any image. If you have a problem like me, you should be able to fix it just by commands. Do you see partitions with correct names when you use sudo gdisk -l /dev/sdX (your drive letter)? My data and cache partitions weren't correct.

Enviado do meu X9180 através de Tapatalk


----------



## aytukabozs (Oct 22, 2015)

nunytes said:


> Do you see partitions with correct names when you use sudo gdisk -l /dev/sdX (your drive letter)?

Click to collapse



dunno yet, i aint doing nothing yet without an img that the first post mention.

but i do anything else to restore my phone. which commands do you mean exactly?


----------



## nunytes (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm trying to help... If you want my help, I need to know if you have the same problem as me... So you need to go to Ubuntu and type "sudo fdisk -l" and see what is your phone letter. Then type what I said above and post a print screen. Don't forget to put your phone into download mode

Enviado do meu X9180 através de Tapatalk


----------



## aytukabozs (Oct 23, 2015)

nunytes said:


> I'm trying to help...

Click to collapse



thanx in advence, i doin a long shift today (8-22), 
but i'll check back tomorrow with details...


----------



## nunytes (Oct 24, 2015)

When you want, I'm here to try to help you. About the image, it's already posted here the link for it. Did you read all the replies in this thread?


----------



## marus2 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi there.
All, who want to turn on their phone, this won’t respond to anything and after connecting to PC, many partitions appear and phone is connected in device manager in windows as QHUSB_DLOAD (or similar) are welcome here.
Congratulation, you have an soft brick in your hands.
But it isn’t as hopeless as it seems, your phone can be repaired.

There are two methods how to restore phone. Easy and hard 

Easy way:
*Not tested.* The theory is, that phone won't start because it have damaged MBR sector. So goal is to get  a copy of MBR sector from worked phone and flash it to damaged one.

It should work :angel:

It's a pitty, that easy way is still under some developing and here is the hard way.

*Edit: Try to flash file from post below from fazerg and give some feedback. If it works, whole hard way is not needed to do. But, still not tested. *

Requirement:
-	Linux system (for example portable Ubuntu) - http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
Before preparing USB stick, try if it is visible in your BIOS. My 8GB stick won’t, so I have to use some old 4GBs. After this, some BIOSes need not only to make boot priority to removable devices, but you have to prioritize USB in HDD boot priority.
-	Some knowledge about disk partitioning 
-	Patience – lot of patience

Let’s start
-	Boot linux.
-	Connect phone – the blue LED should blink.
-	Wait until new disks is connected (the time is always different, I don’t know why, sometimes it is almost instant, sometimes I have to wait 30 minutes). The phone may constantly mount and unmount, don’t worry, it’s normal behavior for phone in your condition.
-	After you have stable connection, press ctrl-alt-t (run terminal window).
-	Type 

```
sudo su
```
you gain root access in linux.
-	Type 

```
fdisk –l
```

You’ll see something like this (try to read the whole message, real output is very long).






/dev/sda – your system disk
/dev/sdb – your data disk (if you have some)
/dev/sdc – USB stick with linux
/dev/sdd – phone 

And a warning message:
WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdd'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.

For now you are interested in /dev/sdd

-  type:

```
parted /dev/sdd
```
Then inside parted just type

```
print
```
Some error message would appear, just type o or ok
You should see table like this:





That's all in parted, just type

```
quit
```
Then you must save these partitions 13 – modemst1, 14 - modemst2 and 22 – persist. It contains your unique IMEI and MAC addresses of WiFi and Bluetooth.

You can do it this way:
Create folder on your hard drive or probably on your bootable Ubuntu USB if it has enough space to do it. Let say we call it v5backup. 

type:

```
dd if=/dev/sdd13 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst1
dd if=/dev/sdd14 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst2
dd if=/dev/sdd22 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/persist
```
Great, you have saved very important information.* Do not share them with anyone* – It can bring you a problem if you have two mobiles with the same IMEI. 

*Note: As a backup path do not use /dev/sdb but path, which you see in file explorer like /media/name_of_drive/DATA*

Optional, but very recommended step: Make backup of a every single partition by typing:

```
dd if=/dev/sdd1 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modem
dd if=/dev/sdd2 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/sbl1
```
and so on…

So let’s restore.
1)	Find someone with the same phone – in this case ZTE V5 2/8GB.
- Set donors phone do fastbootmode (turn it off, press vol- and power), then  go to last line – Dload mode. Then connect it to PC
- Type 

```
dd if=/dev/sdd of=/<path_to_where_you_want>/v5backup/full.img
```
This makes full image sector by sector of donors phone.
- Wait until done  - beware of choosing destination folder – full backup would have about 8GB, so you have to have enough free space.
- Turn on donors phone (about 20 sec press power button).

2)	Connect your phone, wait until it connect, and make reverse step
- Type

```
dd if=/<path_to_where_you_want>/v5backup/full.img of=/dev/sdd
```
- Wait until done.
- Buy donor some beer 

After flash complete, don’t disconnect phone, LED begins to blink and after some time (maybe 5 minutes), phone should begin to recharge from PC’s USBport. 

If you haven’t donor to give you a phone, I can upload my backup. BUT, it is 5GB file, I don’t have such big storage to upload. And, I made this step in windows by using HDDraw copy tool, so this file will be unusable in linux. 

After your phone restart, you can see, that it is the same as donors  Didn’t I say, it’s a bit copy? Unfortunately, you can’t make a call or connect to Wifi, because you lost all NV information. Let’s restore them…

Reset your phone into fastbootmode (turn it off, press vol- and power), then  go to last line – Dload mode, connect it to PC and type:

```
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst1 of=/dev/sdd13
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst2 of=/dev/sdd14
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/persist of=/dev/sdd22
```

That’s all. Now, you should have fully worked phone with dual sim, WiFi and Bluetooth worked. Congratulations :fingers-crossed:

If you don't undestand something in this guide, feel free to PM me. 

This guide is made with big help and technical support from fazerg.  Thank you, without your advice, I'm still having a brick.


----------



## aytukabozs (Nov 3, 2015)

nunytes said:


> When you want, I'm here to try to help you. About the image, it's already posted here the link for it. Did you read all the replies in this thread?

Click to collapse



So, the whole story is;

i get a 1/4 version what stuck in a_ 'encryption failed'_ state, 






it offers to do a factory reset, but when i tap the button it reboots itself in the stock recovery, and despite the full wipe (cache, data, preserved apk), still get the error message above.

i boot into several custom recovery to wipe, even to format partitions, but it does not help, some of em do the wipes, but nothing change, some of em do not even wipes.

i try to flash stock rom with stock recovery, fail

i try to flash custom rom with CWM, fail

i try to erase partitions with fastboot command, it is also fails

in this point i find this guide, and try it, but i get this error message;

_"dd: írás a következőbe: ”/dev/sdb”: Kimeneti/bemeneti hiba
46137+0 beolvasott rekord
46136+0 kiírt rekord
23621632 bájt (24 MB) másolva, 5,25613 mp, 4,5 MB/s"_ it is in hungarian, means something like:

_"dd:writing to: ”/dev/sdb”: output/input error
46137+0 read record
46136+0 write record
23621632 bites (24 MB) copied, 5,25613 sec, 4,5 MB/s"_

so i'm stuck just like this phone


----------



## aytukabozs (Nov 5, 2015)

aytukabozs said:


> i get a 1/4 version what stuck in a_ 'encryption failed'_ state...
> 
> ....so i'm stuck just like this phone

Click to collapse



I think, because of my phone isn't literaly bricked, i can't even use the _rescue card_ method, 
it boots from internal memory only :/

so i tought that i'll do a direct bricking with erase some of the important partitions,

can this thing work?


----------



## nunytes (Nov 6, 2015)

aytukabozs said:


> So, the whole story is;
> 
> i get a 1/4 version what stuck in a_ 'encryption failed'_ state,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had exactly this problem: encryption failed and the button wasn't working. The most probably thing is that your data partition is missing or corrupted.

Can you get into Linux and send a print screen of your tables? Use sudo dd gdisk -l /dev/sd(your drive letter here) 

Like sudo dd gdisk -l /dev/sdb


----------



## aytukabozs (Nov 6, 2015)

nunytes said:


> Can you get into Linux and send a print screen of your tables? Use sudo dd gdisk -l /dev/sd(your drive letter here)
> 
> Like sudo dd gdisk -l /dev/sdb

Click to collapse



i'll do it within a few minutes, but i i was check it earlier.
it seems like the one in the first post, or yours, but the data part is only 620 mb. 

i do the screenshot and coming back.


edit:
so the partition table looks like this:


> Model: Qualcomm MMC Storage (scsi)
> /dev/sdb lemez: 3959MB
> Szektorméret (logikai/fizikai): 512B/512B
> Partíciós tábla: gpt
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## aytukabozs (Nov 6, 2015)

nunytes said:


> Can you get into Linux and send a print screen of your tables?

Click to collapse



sry i'm a linux newbie... :/


----------



## nunytes (Nov 6, 2015)

Well, I'm also a Linux noob and I had to learn some commands to bring my phone back to life 

The 620mb partition is like your internal sd card, to store musics, pictures, etc.
Type sudo dd gdisk -l /dev/sdb26 and press your prntscrn button on keyboard and post here


----------



## aytukabozs (Nov 7, 2015)

nunytes said:


> Type sudo dd gdisk -l /dev/sdb26 and press your prntscrn button on keyboard and post here

Click to collapse



hmm, something went wrong;


> sudo dd gdisk -l /dev/sdb26
> dd: érvénytelen kapcsoló -- "l"
> További információkért adja ki a(z) „dd --help” parancsot.

Click to collapse



means something like;

_sudo dd gdisk -l /dev/sdb26
dd: invalid switc(?)-- "l"
for more information type „dd --help” command_

wich i do, but it wont help me because i don't understand 

EDIT:
OK i got it, there is two problems;
1. i dont have gdisk (till now, solved)
2. your command was inaccurate, it is _sudo gdisk -l /dev/sdb26_ instead of *sudo dd gdisk -l /dev/sdb26* 

so the output is;


----------



## aytukabozs (Nov 10, 2015)

still need some help, plz  :'(


----------



## nunytes (Nov 10, 2015)

aytukabozs said:


> still need some help, plz  :'(

Click to collapse



Sorry, my mistake, I'm trying to remember the steps, because I'm not on Ubuntu now..

Now you will need to play with commands, to try to restore mbr and then gpt from it. Type something like sudo gdisk /dev/sdb26. Now you're working on this partition only. Then, I don't remember exactly the commands, but it's something like R (and presa enter) and C. Then, it's another command to restore gpt from mbr. Try to read related commands, or type help to know what commands use. And press w and enter to write modifications to the partition. Hope it helps a bit. You need a valid and present mbr and gpt tables!


----------



## aytukabozs (Nov 10, 2015)

nunytes said:


> You need a valid and present mbr and gpt tables!

Click to collapse



thx for you'r will to help, but it isn't enough info for me 
tryin' to find deatailed info about this method, but if you remember where do you learn these steps,
feel free to tell me.


----------



## nunytes (Nov 10, 2015)

I just learned reading all this thread, post by post! You will fix the tables with the commands I said. First, go to specific partition. Second, go to the recovery and advanced options, and then the C option (I guess it's try to reconstruct mbr from main partition or something like that)

Enviado do meu X9180 através de Tapatalk


----------



## flintnovik (Nov 21, 2015)

*unbrickelés*



aytukabozs said:


> still need some help, plz  :'(

Click to collapse



Még aktuális?
Nekem is I/O hibát írt, hiába raktam át a bs=1M-re vagy bs=4M-re, akkor 500 MB-nál állt meg, igaz, gyorsabb volt. 

A lényeg, hogy win32diskimagert használj, de ez nem megy olyan könnyen, mert linux alatt két részletben tudod csak kitörölni a partíciókat, majd windows alatt létrehozni egy partíciót amit felülírunk a full image-el és majd a végén az imei-vel, valamint a bluetooth és wifi mac címekkel.

ADB és Fastboot (driverekkel)

Figyelem! A helyreállítás egyes szakaszaiban előfordulhat, hogy a kijelző szélein csíkok jelennek meg, és a háttérvilágítás remeghet. Ez a rendszer telepítése után pár órával teljesen megszűnik, csak addig áll fenn amíg a partíciók közt matatunk.

Így oldottam meg:
1. Feltöltöd a telefont teljesen, ez fontos, mert mikor a rescue sd-vel babrálsz, úgy meríti, hogy az lehetetlen (akinek amúgy a kék villogós hiba van, annak valójában csak lemerült az aksi, viszont rescue sd-vel hiába rakod töltőre már, nem tölti fel, én egy csere ZTE v5-ben töltöttem fel, 2.9 voltra esett le az fesz, mikor elméletileg 3.6 alatt meg is hal az aksi ha úgy hagyom, szerencsére még időben feltöltöttem).

2. Fontos, hogy a modemst1, modemst2, persist partíciókról csinálj visszaállítást, különben olyan nulla lesz az IMEI-d helyén, mint nekem van most, de erről később. Már fentebb leírták, de így kell lementeni: elindítod a telefont fastboot/bootloader módban (hangerő le + bekapcsoló gomb), majd itt a Dload mode-ot választod, rádugod a gépre, és linux alatt le dd-zed a szükséges partíciókat:
először is meg kell tudnod, milyen eszköznév alá tette a telefont:

```
sudo fdisk -l
```
itt megkeresed, /dev/sdx melyik eszköz, amelyiknél 27 partíció van (pl /dev/sdd).

```
sudo dd if=/dev/sdx13 of=modemst1.img
sudo dd if=/dev/sdx14 of=modemst2.img
sudo dd if=/dev/sdx22 of=persist.img
```
Ezeket jól elrakod, nem egy livecd-re mented (ami ugye kikapcsoláskor törlődik), mint ahogy én is tettem. Ha ezzel készen vagy, indítsd újra a telefont (az aksi kiszedésével majd berakásával), és töltsd fel ismét.

3. Win32DiskImager-rel kiírod egy sd-re a neked megfelelő full image-t, mely ebben a posztban található. A tiedhez nyilván az 1gb ramos változatot kell letölteni, ez a teljes belső memória tartalmát teszi ki a maga 4gb-jával. A program használata elég egyszerű, kiválasztod a kártyát (a telefon belső memóriájának méretével megyező méretűt, bár én a biztonság kedvéért a 4gb-os telefonhoz 8gb-os kártyát használtam), meg a képfájlt, aztán rámész a write-ra. Kész a rescue sd, még nem kell beletenni a telefonba. 

4. Elindítod a linuxot, és rajta a gparted-et. Ha nem lenne fent alapból: 
debian/ubuntu:
	
	



```
sudo apt-get install gparted
```
fedora/centos:
	
	



```
sudo yum install gparted
```

5. Elindítod a telefont fastboot/bootloader módban (hangerő le + bekapcsoló gomb), kiválasztod Dload mode-ot, majd rádugod a gépre.

6. Gpartedben kitörlöd az összes partíciót. Némelyik partíció, amit kitörlünk, olyan fontos, hogy mikor letöröljük, egyből lekapcsolódik a telefon a gépről (nekem legalábbis megtette, valószínűleg neked is meg fogja).

7. Most, mivel semmi nincs a telefonodon, konkrétan, partíciós tábla sem, jön a trükk: kiveszed az aksit, és lehúzod a gépről, hogy végleg megszűnjön a download mode. Belerakod a rescue sd-t, így azt fogja érzékelni mint elsődleges boot eszköz, így mikor az aksi berakása után újra elindítod a telefont fastboot/bootloader módban (hangerő le + bekapcsoló gomb), bebootol róla a fastboot menübe, ahonnan egyszerűen Dload mode-ba rakva folytathatod a partíciók törlését a megszakadás veszélye nélkül, ugyanis most nem magad alatt vágod a fát. 
(Azért nem ezzel kezdtük, mert ha nem lett volna kitörölve a belső memória tartalma részlegesen, meg lett volna az esélye, hogy nem az sd-ről bootoljon, bár nekem a teljesen különböző boot képernyő miatt is feltűnt volna, és lehet, hogy úgy is ment volna elsőre, de a biztonság kedvéért úgy írom le ahogy nekem is sikerült, még ha van is egyszerűbb módszer. Semmi kedvem nem volt elölről eljátszani a dolgot.)

8. Ha újraindítod a telefont (az aksi kiszedésével majd berakásával), és mondjuk recovery módba rakod, még töltheted kicsit, ha biztosra szeretnél menni. Ezután rakd vissza a telefont fastboot/bootloader módba (hangerő le + bekapcsoló gomb), majd itt a Dload mode-ot válaszd. Tehát most egy sd-ről dload mode-ba rakott telefonod van, amire azt írsz amit akarsz jelenlegi állapotában. Most megpróbálhatnád linux alatt rá dd-zni a full imaget, de ha jól értettem (és nekem is ez volt a baj), ez előbb vagy utóbb, de a befejezése előtt mindenféleképpen megszakad. Ezért (nekem linux alatt nem nagyon jött össze, ezért) windows alatt kell létrehoznunk egy partíciót. Ennek csupán annyi a szerepe, hogy a win32diskimager-ben ki lehessen választani, mint felülírandó eszközt. Start>diskmgmt.msc, itt megkeresed az immáron üres (3,72 gb nem lefoglalt területtel rendelkező) telefonod, jobb klikket nyomsz rajta (a nem lefoglalt területen)>új egyszerű kötet...>a méretét hagyhatod maximumon (ez is, lehet hogy menne másképp, de így biztos), ezután ntfs-t választasz, gyorsformázással, a neve maradhat új kötet, de mindegy., betűjelet azt kell hozzá rendelni, mindegy, hogy melyiket. Leokézol mindent, megvárod míg 5-10s alatt leformázza.

9. Elindítod a win32diskimager-t. Az Image File résznél a kis mappa ikonra kattintva megkeresed a telefonhoz való full imaget, amit már letöltöttél, és ugyanezt írtad ki a memóriakártyára is (esetedben: zte_1GB_emmc.img). A devicenál kiválasztod azt a meghajtó betűjelet amit nemrég hozzárendeltél a lemezkezelőben, és biztos vagy benne hogy annak a tartalmát írod felül, ami qualcomm és 4gb méretű. A write-ra kattintasz, ahogy a rescue sd készítésénél is tetted. Ez 4-6mb/s-el hasít, de időnként leeshet 2-re, ezt ki kell várni, örülünk hogy egyátalán végigmegy, a dd-vel ellentétben. A végén ki is veheted a rescue sd-t, ha minden jól ment.

10. Lehet, hogy elindul egyből a telefon, de a tiszta telepítést javaslom:
Újraindítod a telefont (az aksi kiszedésével majd berakásával) fastboot/bootloader módba (hangerő le + bekapcsoló gomb), itt nem mész sehova, csak nyomsz egy hangerő lefelé gombot, hogy ha van visszaszámláló, az megálljon, nehogy bebootoljon rendesen. Gépre dugod a telefont, felraksz mondjuk egy
TWRP recovery-t (amit ki is csomagolsz letöltés után a fastboot mappájába):

```
fastboot -i 0x19d2 flash recovery <recovery>.img
```
(nyilván behelyettesíted a kicsomagolt *.img fájl nevével)
Újraindítod a telefont recoverybe (hangerő fel + bekapcsoló gomb).
Ezután TWRP-ben csinálnék a wipe>advanced wipe menüben egy olyan wipe-ot, ahol mindent bepipálok. Itt errort fog írni az /android-secure partíció mellett a /sdcard-ra (mivel nincs behelyezve) és a /usb-otg-re is (mivel nincsen bedugva pendrive). Ezekkel nem kell foglalkozni, a lényeg, ami nagyon fontos, hogy a /data partícióra ne dobjon hibát. Ha arra nem panaszkodik, sikerült megjavítanunk a belső memóriát. Kezdhetjük is telepíteni a romot: én először a gyári H117-es vagy H119-es radio imaget szoktam beflashelni. Ez a gyári rom telepítését helyettesíti, így kerülhetőek el olyan hibák, mint pl, hogy a Rendszer UI alkalmazás sajnos leállt. FIGYELEM! Amíg nem lép fel a hiba, ne flasheld ezt be, lehet, hogy nekem azért nem megy nekem az imei még másik telefonról visszaállítva sem, mert nem egyezik a radio image. Lehetőleg ugyanazt kéne használni, erre a legmegfelelőbb, ha azt a gyári vagy custom romot telepíted, amit eddig is használtál. Tehát ezt a lépést ideiglenesen kihagyva, telepítsük zip-ként a romot egy fat32-re formázott memóriakártya behelyezésével, amire rá vannak másolva a telepítendő dolgok. Mivel nem volt berakva eddig kártya, az install menüben a felső Storage sávra kattintva át kell kapcsolnunk az alapértelmezés szerinti helyet - ahol a telepítőt keresi - a mamóriakártyára, vagy esetleg megkeresed a gyökérből a /emmc vagy a /sdcard mappába mountolt helyeken a zip fájlodat. Felrakod ahogy szoktad.

10. Újraindítod. A rendszer elindul, netezni bluetoothozni talán lehet vele, talán nem, mobilhálózatra felmenni egyátalán, a tárcsázóba beütött *#06# parancs kiadása után láthatjuk, hogy az imei számunk nullázódott, mint ahogy az elején is említettem. Ezt fogjuk a következőkben megjavítani, ha meg tudjuk.
a, (nem próbáltam) visszaállítod a három partíciót (a telefont fastboot/bootloader módba (hangerő le + bekapcsoló gomb)):
fastboot flash modemst1 modemst1.img
fastboot flash modemst2 modemst2.img
fastboot flash persist persist.img
b, (teszteltem) de nekem nem volt normális visszaállításom, a másik telefonét sem eszi meg valamiért, beflasheli, de nem változik az IMEI szám, tehát a linux alatt a 2. lépéshez igen hasonló procedúra következik:
elindítod a telefont fastboot/bootloader módban (hangerő le + bekapcsoló gomb), majd itt a Dload mode-ot választod, rádugod a gépre, és rá dd-zed a szükséges partíciókat:
először is meg kell tudnod, milyen eszköznév alá tette a telefont:

```
sudo fdisk -l
```
itt megkeresed, /dev/sdx melyik eszköz, amelyiknél 27 partíció van (pl /dev/sdd).
és immár nem az eszközről a képfájlba, hanem a képfájlból az eszközre dumpoljuk:

```
sudo dd if=modemst1.img of=/dev/sdx13
sudo dd if=modemst2.img of=/dev/sdx14
sudo dd if=persist.img of=/dev/sdx22
```

10+1. Újraindítod a telefont (az aksi kiszedésével majd berakásával), benyomod a bekapcsoló gombot, és mostmár ha a tárcsázóba beütöd, hogy *#06#, a valós imei számodat kellene kiírnia.

Sok szerencsét hozzá!
Igény esetén lefordítom angolra, de nincs kedvem még egyszer 2 órát gépelni, hogy értelmes is maradjon. Főleg ilyenkor 

Nekem egy másik 4gb-s ról teljes másolást végrehajtva sem sikerült visszaimádkoznom az imei számot. Ha a stock romot visszarakom, és a *#7678#  kódot beütve bepipálom a factory mode-ot, ugyan feljön egy Android nevezetű dolog eszközkezelőben, de ehhez nem találok drivert, cyanogenmod alatt pedig hosszas terminálos szenvedés után ugyanehhez az Android-hoz jutok el, aminek az eszköz id-jére még a google-nek sincsen találata. Ha ehhez találnék drivert, Nubia Studioval, QPST-vel, vagy QXDM-el egész egyszerű szövegként írhatnám át az IMEI számom. Még megpróbálom rajta, hogy radio imaget cserélek, vagy fastboot-tal flashelek, bár már kezd elhalni bennem a remény, miután végigolvastam a 4pda és az xda erről szóló összes részét.

A hibákért bocsi, késő van már.


----------



## flintnovik (Dec 5, 2015)

*translation of: unbrick*



aytukabozs said:


> still need some help, plz  :'(

Click to collapse



You still haven't solved the problem?
I've been getting an I/O error just like you, it didn't help when I set it to bs=1M or bs=4M, in that case it stopped at 500 MB, although it was faster, it still didn't finish it completely.

The main point is, that you have to use W32D, but it isn't that easy, because you have to delete partitions in 2 parts using linux, then on Windows you have to create a partition (just to get it recognised in W32D), and write your backed up IMEI, Wi-Fi & Bt mac addresses back to the device.

*-- you will need --*
-ZTE V5 (1GB or 2GB version)
-USB cable
-Some Linux distro (eg. Ubuntu) and Windows (mine was W7 x64) installed (dual-boot on the same pc is recommended, so you can copy files between the two easily)
-Minimal ADB and Fastboot 
-Universal Naked Drivers (thread)
-If you're under Ubuntu Linux you can easily install ADB and Fastboot working out-of-the-box with these commands:

```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:phablet-team/tools && sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot
```
-Win32DiskImager (W32D)
-The full image corresponding to your device (zte_1GB_emmc.img or zte_2GB_emmc.img) (thread)
-TWRP recovery
-H117 radio image
-CM12 Lollipop 5.1.1 - download the latest, it is cm-12.1-20151120-UNOFFICIAL-X9180.zip atm. Do not extract after download.
-Latest OpenGApps 5.1 nano, which is open_gapps-arm-5.1-nano-20151204.zip atm.

*-- shortcuts --*
*Universal Naked Drivers*: these are important drivers needed to use ADB and FB. You can install them by connecting the phone to the pc in using ADB. Windows can't find the right drivers. Right click on the phone in Device Manager, select Update Drivers... > Find drivers on the computer... > Browse > Select where you've extracted the Universal Naked Drivers. Do the same thing with the phone connected using FB.

*FB (fastboot) mode*: enter it by holding hold vol- & power buttons at the same time. When ZTE logo shows up (the very first bootscreen), release the power button to prevent rebooting again. When the FB menu shows up, release the vol- button as well. If you fail, try again and make sure you have a correct partition table flashed to the phone, or a rescue SD inserted. You can navigate using the volume buttons, and select an option using the power button. You can continue booting, enter recovery or Dload mode from this menu, or turn off the phone. If you stay in this menu for e.g. using fastboot, press vol- one time after the menu showed up, that will stop the timer that wants to continue booting in case of accidental entering of this menu by a casual user.
*Using FB*: make sure you have downloaded and extracted Minimal ADB and Fastboot. SHIFT+right click in the folder of the extracted files, and select "open command prompt here". There you have it. You can use ADB when your system is booted and connected to the pc in fastboot mode.

*USB debugging mode*: Settings > About phone... > Tap-tap-tap build number until it shows 3..2..1 steps to enable developer settings, or shows no need, you're already a developer. Then under Settings > Developer options > Enable USB debugging, and on CM (cyanogenmod), enable root via ADB as well.
*Using ADB*: make sure you have downloaded and extracted Minimal ADB and Fastboot. SHIFT+right click in the folder of the extracted files, and select "open command prompt here". There you have it. You can use ADB when your system is booted and connected to the pc in USB debugging mode (settings>about>tap build number many times; then settings>developer options>enable USB debugging, and on CM, enable root via ADB as well.).

*Recovery mode*: enter it by holding vol+ & power buttons at the same time. When the recovery menu/logo shows up, release the vol+ button as well. If you fail, try again and make sure you have a correct recovery image flashed to the phone.

*Dload mode*: you can select to enter this mode from fastboot mode, you can use it to modify you phone's internal memory, including deleting/backing up/restoring partitions / the whole interal memory's content.

*Caution! In some stages of the process the screen may flash, the backlight may tear, and some lines may appear, especially on the corners of the screen. This completely disappears when the unbrick process is finished, it only occurs while you are tinkering in the partition table.*

*The solution in 10 easy steps:*

1. *Charge the phone*. This is important, because when you're working with the rescue SD in Dload mode, it conserves battery AF.
Btw, somebody in this topic had problem with only the blue light blinking; their phone just had the battery fully discharged, and when they booted from the rescue SD (as I mentioned earlier) the battery discharges as fast AF, and it does not even charge it AT ALL. I've experienced this, and charged the battery in a donor/replacement ZTE V5. I was lucky to recognise this just in time, because the 3,6-4,2 volt battery's voltage dropped to 2,9 volts could have died soon.

*--boot into linux--*

2. *Making a backup of your modemst1, modemst2, and persist partitions*:
If you don't do so, you'll have a null IMEI (just like me, but I'll talk about that later).
Some guys explained it above in this topic, but here's how to do a backup:
Enter Dload mode, connect the phone to the pc.
First, find out what is the phone's storage device ID in linux:

```
sudo fdisk -l
```
Here, look for a /dev/sdx device which has 27 partitions (eg. /dev/sdd).

```
sudo dd if=/dev/sdx13 of=modemst1.img
sudo dd if=/dev/sdx14 of=modemst2.img
sudo dd if=/dev/sdx22 of=persist.img
```
Copy these to a safe place, if you lose these, you won't be able to make/receive calls/texts/mobile data in the future, because you won't be able to connect any network without an IMEI number. 
I saved it to a liveCD that I used to back up my IMEI, and I lost it. Don't do like me.
If you're done with this, disconnect and reboot to recovery mode. Make sure you charge the phone again and it reaches 100%.

*--reboot to Windows--* (you have to have the full img on the Windows drive/partition of your pc)

3. *Creating the rescue SD*:
For example, the file zte_1GB_emmc.img is a bit less than 4 000 000 000 bytes (4000000000/1024/1024/1024=3,79 gigs), and a 4GB SD is exactly 4 000 000 000 bytes in size, so hopefully it fits, but I recommend a larger one. eg. I used an 8GB one for zte_1GB_emmc.img (4GB), and a 16GB card for zte_1GB_emmc.img (8GB).
Write the image that you've downloaded to an SD card:
Open W32D, then CAREFULLY select your full image and your SD card.




Click on the write button and wait until it finishes. Mine was going at about 2-4MB/s.

*--reboot to linux--*

4. *Prepare to the deleting of the partitions*:
Start Gparted. If it wasn't installed by default (under Ubuntu):
	
	



```
sudo apt-get install gparted
```
Enter Dload mode, and connect the phone to the pc.

5. *Delete all the partitions from the phone in Gparted*:
Some partitions which we just deleted was so important (?) that the phone turns off (and disconnects) from the pc. Don't panic, it did the same to me as well.
At this point you haven't got anything usable on the phone, so here you need a trick:
Get out the battery, disconnect the phone from the pc, so make sure you've exited download mode completely.
Insert the rescue SD, so that the phone will detect it as your primary boot device, so when you insert the battery again and enter Dload mode, you can continue deleting the partitions without risking the phone disconnecting.
We didn't start with this, because if we didn't delete some partitions first, it could have been able to boot from the internal memory instead of the SD. It may have worked the other way, because this is the one I did, and it worked (if I just had an IMEI backup, ohh...). I didn't want to restart the whole process to try this, but NVM. Disconnect the phone from the pc, and restart to enter recovery mode. Charge it up again.

*--reboot to Windows---*

6. *Create a temporary partition on your phone*:
 After charging, enter Dload mode. So now you're in Dload mode, temporarily booted from the rescue SD, and the contents of your internal memory is fully exposed to your pc.
Now we need to create a partition. This is only needed to get the device's internal memory recognised as a drive with it's own drive letter in Windows, so that you can select it in W32D.
Start > diskmgmt.msc, select the phone's 3,72GB/7,45GB unallocated space, right click on it > New Simple Volume... > leave the size on maximum (it may work with other values, but do it this way because this did the trick for me), select ntfs, enable fast formatting, the name of it does not matter.
It doesn't matter which, but you MUST assign a drive letter to it.
OK everything, and then it will finish formatting in 5-10s. Then a Windows will pop up that it found a new 4GB/8GB volume. You don't need to open it in Windows .

7. *Flash the full image to the phone*:
Open W32D, then CAREFULLY select your full image and the phone's drive letter, it might say Qualcomm <something> in it's name.




Click on the write button and wait until it finishes. Mine was going at about 4MB/s, sometimes going down to 2MB/s. That's stil better than praying to the never-finshing dd.
After it finishes, you can disconnect the phone from the pc.

8. *I recommend a clean install*:
Enter fastboot mode, and stay there (remember to stop the boot timer with vol-). Connect the phone to the pc.
Copy the TWRP recovery's recovery.img to your fastboot folder, and install it to the phone.

```
fastboot -i 0x19d2 flash recovery recovery.img
```
Enter recovery mode. Make sure your SD card is not inserted. After this, do a wipe in Wipe > Advanced wipe, where you select everything to wipe. Here you'll get errors for ./android-secure; /sdcard and /usb-otg. You simply don't have these mounted, so this is not a problem.
The very important thing is that you don't get an error for the data partition. If you do, something went wrong during the process, because the main point was to fix this error, to make your data partition mountable.
Now start installing the ROM: first, flash a radio image, this is important, because we did a full wipe, this replaces installing stock ROM.
Insert a FAT32 formatted SD card with a ROM on it, eg. cm-12.1-20151120-UNOFFICIAL-X9180.zip, and also GApps, if you want.
We don't want to waste time with restarting, and because there wasn't an SD inserted, the recovery has automatically set the default storage (to look for install zips) to the internal storage, but that's not where we put the install zip.
In the install menu, select storage, and choose your SD card (usually bigger than the internal), or simply navigate to /emmc or /sdcard.
Install CM12 and Gapps (optional) as usual.

9. *Check if the rom boots up correctly, fix the imei*: If the system boots up correctly, maybe you can use BT and Wi-Fi, but after entering *#06# to the dialer, you can see that your IMEI is null, and that you cannot connect to a mobile network. Let's try to solve this as well:
a, WINDOWS or LINUX (I didn't try this one, but it should work):
Enter fastboot mode (remember to stop the boot timer with vol-). Connect the phone to your pc.:

```
fastboot flash modemst1 modemst1.img
fastboot flash modemst2 modemst2.img
fastboot flash persist persist.img
```
b, LINUX (actually, I have tried this, but I haven't got a correct backup / I failed. I don't know.):
Enter Dload mode. Connect the phone to your pc.
Then, find out what is the phone's storage device ID in Linux:

```
sudo fdisk -l
```
Here, look for a /dev/sdx device which has 27 partitions (eg. /dev/sdd).
Then just do the reverse of step 2, restore the backups with dd:

```
sudo dd if=modemst1.img of=/dev/sdx13
sudo dd if=modemst2.img of=/dev/sdx14
sudo dd if=persist.img of=/dev/sdx22
```

10. *Check your IMEI number*: Disconnect from the phone the pc, and then restart it. Dial *#06#. If you see your IMEI, you're done. If not, unfortunately restoring your IMEI failed.

Good luck!
I've added some more info and formatting to make this tutorial a bit more readable.

Thanks for everyone posting a little piece off this tutorial to this and the 4pda ZTE V5 threads.

---
When I did a full backup of a working 1GB ZTE V5 and restored it to my lost-IMEI 1GB ZTE V5, the IMEI still hasn't recovered. It's weird, because the system, the radio image, and the modemst1,2,persist partitions, everything were copied in 4GB. In the stock ROM I could use *#7678# (*#PORT#)  to enable something called factory mode, but I couldn't find a driver for the "Android" it shows up, I reached this state with cyanogenmod as well, once, but with stock ROM it's more easier than hours of misery in the terminal emulator. If I found a driver for this, and if it was the mode that Nubia Studio, QPST, or QXDM uses, I could easily write my IMEI number into the phone, based on other tutorials for other phones with same qualcomm SOC-s. I will try again with another radio image and using fastboot, but I'm losing hope after reading and searching nearly all of the XDA/4pda topics about this thing.
---


----------



## dkmaster (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi. I am following flintnovik's steps but I can't delete the partitions with Gparted. It says sth about the GTP table.


----------



## vampirwrr (Feb 21, 2016)

dkmaster said:


> Hi. I am following flintnovik's steps but I can't delete the partitions with Gparted. It says sth about the GTP table.

Click to collapse



I have same problem. Cant delete partitions. I think emmc chip is damaged ?


----------



## neoandrson (Apr 13, 2016)

asdfh said:


> Could you tell me what should i exactly do? I put recovering my phone on hold for a month and now i am back to try to unbrick it. (my phone is in currently in 9008 qualcomm download mode)
> 
> This is the error i got with qboot blank-flash:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



can you  pls  send me link of  tool studio  emmc download.
thanks...


----------



## vlado333 (May 21, 2016)

*can this device be unbricked*

this is my output to  # dmesg | tail -20

[ 8163.179747] GPT:15269887 != 15523839
[ 8163.179750] GPT:Alternate GPT header not at the end of the disk.
[ 8163.179752] GPT:15269887 != 15523839
[ 8163.179754] GPT: Use GNU Parted to correct GPT errors.
[ 8163.179797]  sdc: sdc1 sdc2 sdc3 sdc4 sdc5 sdc6 sdc7 sdc8 sdc9 sdc10 sdc11 sdc12 sdc13 sdc14 sdc15 sdc16 sdc17 sdc18 sdc19 sdc20 sdc21 sdc22 sdc23 sdc24 sdc25 sdc26 sdc27
[ 8798.999596] GPTrimary header thinks Alt. header is not at the end of the disk.
[ 8798.999601] GPT:15269887 != 15523839
[ 8798.999603] GPT:Alternate GPT header not at the end of the disk.
[ 8798.999605] GPT:15269887 != 15523839
[ 8798.999606] GPT: Use GNU Parted to correct GPT errors.
[ 8798.999638]  sdc: sdc1 sdc2 sdc3 sdc4 sdc5 sdc6 sdc7 sdc8 sdc9 sdc10 sdc11 sdc12 sdc13 sdc14 sdc15 sdc16 sdc17 sdc18 sdc19 sdc20 sdc21 sdc22 sdc23 sdc24 sdc25 sdc26 sdc27
[ 8908.849855] EXT4-fs (sdc21): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
[ 8912.168598] sdc: detected capacity change from 7948206080 to 0
 8917.489698] usb 3-3: USB disconnect, device number 11
[ 9066.666728] usb 3-3: new high-speed USB device number 12 using ehci-pci
[ 9066.799325] usb 3-3: New USB device found, idVendor=05c6, idProduct=9008
[ 9066.799332] usb 3-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0
[ 9066.799338] usb 3-3: Product: QHSUSB__BULK
[ 9066.799912] qcserial 3-3:1.0: Qualcomm USB modem converter detected
[ 9066.800080] usb 3-3: Qualcomm USB modem converter now attached to ttyUSB0

Can this device be unbricked and if so, can anyone help me, because I cant boot recovery with image on microSD, I also dont see cmm hard disk on computer. Thank You.


----------



## wwenigma (Aug 5, 2016)

I have a problem with my friends V5 (1/4). Simply not able to delete any partition to initiate backup image DD flash. Anyone have advice?

Under linux when i start DD, it continously reload USB drives and failing. Cant able to disable it under Ubuntu 16.04....


----------



## flintnovik (Aug 7, 2016)

wwenigma said:


> I have a problem with my friends V5 (1/4). Simply not able to delete any partition to initiate backup image DD flash. Anyone have advice?
> 
> Under linux when i start DD, it continously reload USB drives and failing. Cant able to disable it under Ubuntu 16.04....

Click to collapse



CHARGE THE PHONE. It doesn't matter if it's not displaying the charging, leave it on the charger for ~4 hours.
First of all: make a backup of you IMEI, with - for example - dd:

```
dd if=/dev/sdx13 of=modemst1.img
dd if=/dev/sdx14 of=modemst2.img
dd if=/dev/sdx22 of=persist.img
```

Try creating a rescue-SD (write the 4gb image to a (4gb, or better 8gb) SD with win32diskimager).
Boot the phone to fastboot mode with the card inserted.
Go to download mode.
Erase all partitions in gparted.
Create a big (3,69gb?) fat32 partition on the whole device.
Flash the 4gb image with win32diskimager.
Then, if the phone boots, go to fastboot mode. (not download mode now)

```
fastboot erase modemst1
fastboot flash modemst1 modemst1.img
fastboot erase modemst2
fastboot flash modemst2 modemst2.img
fastboot erase persist
fastboot flash persist persist.img
```
There you have your imei.
(pm me if you didn't have an imei backup)

MAGYARUL:
TÖLTSD FEL A TELEFONT. Nem lényeg ha nem írja ki hogy töltődik, egy olyan 4 órát legyen rajta.
Először is csinálj vészmentést az IMEI-számodról - például dd-vel -:

```
dd if=/dev/sdx13 of=modemst1.img
dd if=/dev/sdx14 of=modemst2.img
dd if=/dev/sdx22 of=persist.img
```

Csinálj egy ún. rescue-sd-t (azaz írd ki egy (minimum 4, de inkább 8 gigás) memóriakártyára a 4gb-os full imaget win32diskimagerrel).
Rakd bele a kártyát a telefonba és inditsd el fastboot módban.
Menj download mode-ba.
Gparteddel töröld le az összes partíciót.
Csinálj egy nagy (assszem 3,69 gigás) particiot ami a teló teljes tárhelyét magában foglalja.
Töltsd rá Win32diskimagerrel a teljes 4gb-os imaget a telefonra.
Aztán, ha elindult a telefon, indítsd újra fastboot módban. (most nem kell download mode)

```
fastboot erase modemst1
fastboot flash modemst1 modemst1.img
fastboot erase modemst2
fastboot flash modemst2 modemst2.img
fastboot erase persist
fastboot flash persist persist.img
```
Mostmár imei száma is van remélhetőleg.

(írj pmet ha nincsen backup az imei számodról, lehet csinálni okosba)


----------



## IskaBiH (Sep 7, 2016)

*Head.img 1/4GB*

Can someone please post head.img od 1/4GB version. I have a problem of not beeing able to delete partitions in gparted, nor anywhere else. GPT table is curapted, and even if gparted, shows that partitions is deleted, at the end, when refreshing for devices, eveything is back, every partition. 
I have encryption failed brick, and cannot enter normal android mode. I can enter fastboot, and stock recovery.

This phone is killing me


----------



## marus2 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi there.
All, who want to turn on their phone, this won’t respond to anything and after connecting to PC, many partitions appear and phone is connected in device manager in windows as QHUSB_DLOAD (or similar) are welcome here.
Congratulation, you have an soft brick in your hands.
But it isn’t as hopeless as it seems, your phone can be repaired.

There are two methods how to restore phone. Easy and hard 

Easy way:
*Not tested.* The theory is, that phone won't start because it have damaged MBR sector. So goal is to get  a copy of MBR sector from worked phone and flash it to damaged one.

It should work :angel:

It's a pitty, that easy way is still under some developing and here is the hard way.

*Edit: Try to flash file from post below from fazerg and give some feedback. If it works, whole hard way is not needed to do. But, still not tested. *

Requirement:
-	Linux system (for example portable Ubuntu) - http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
Before preparing USB stick, try if it is visible in your BIOS. My 8GB stick won’t, so I have to use some old 4GBs. After this, some BIOSes need not only to make boot priority to removable devices, but you have to prioritize USB in HDD boot priority.
-	Some knowledge about disk partitioning 
-	Patience – lot of patience

Let’s start
-	Boot linux.
-	Connect phone – the blue LED should blink.
-	Wait until new disks is connected (the time is always different, I don’t know why, sometimes it is almost instant, sometimes I have to wait 30 minutes). The phone may constantly mount and unmount, don’t worry, it’s normal behavior for phone in your condition.
-	After you have stable connection, press ctrl-alt-t (run terminal window).
-	Type 

```
sudo su
```
you gain root access in linux.
-	Type 

```
fdisk –l
```

You’ll see something like this (try to read the whole message, real output is very long).






/dev/sda – your system disk
/dev/sdb – your data disk (if you have some)
/dev/sdc – USB stick with linux
/dev/sdd – phone 

And a warning message:
WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdd'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.

For now you are interested in /dev/sdd

-  type:

```
parted /dev/sdd
```
Then inside parted just type

```
print
```
Some error message would appear, just type o or ok
You should see table like this:





That's all in parted, just type

```
quit
```
Then you must save these partitions 13 – modemst1, 14 - modemst2 and 22 – persist. It contains your unique IMEI and MAC addresses of WiFi and Bluetooth.

You can do it this way:
Create folder on your hard drive or probably on your bootable Ubuntu USB if it has enough space to do it. Let say we call it v5backup. 

type:

```
dd if=/dev/sdd13 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst1
dd if=/dev/sdd14 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst2
dd if=/dev/sdd22 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/persist
```
Great, you have saved very important information.* Do not share them with anyone* – It can bring you a problem if you have two mobiles with the same IMEI. 

*Note: As a backup path do not use /dev/sdb but path, which you see in file explorer like /media/name_of_drive/DATA*

Optional, but very recommended step: Make backup of a every single partition by typing:

```
dd if=/dev/sdd1 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modem
dd if=/dev/sdd2 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/sbl1
```
and so on…

So let’s restore.
1)	Find someone with the same phone – in this case ZTE V5 2/8GB.
- Set donors phone do fastbootmode (turn it off, press vol- and power), then  go to last line – Dload mode. Then connect it to PC
- Type 

```
dd if=/dev/sdd of=/<path_to_where_you_want>/v5backup/full.img
```
This makes full image sector by sector of donors phone.
- Wait until done  - beware of choosing destination folder – full backup would have about 8GB, so you have to have enough free space.
- Turn on donors phone (about 20 sec press power button).

2)	Connect your phone, wait until it connect, and make reverse step
- Type

```
dd if=/<path_to_where_you_want>/v5backup/full.img of=/dev/sdd
```
- Wait until done.
- Buy donor some beer 

After flash complete, don’t disconnect phone, LED begins to blink and after some time (maybe 5 minutes), phone should begin to recharge from PC’s USBport. 

If you haven’t donor to give you a phone, I can upload my backup. BUT, it is 5GB file, I don’t have such big storage to upload. And, I made this step in windows by using HDDraw copy tool, so this file will be unusable in linux. 

After your phone restart, you can see, that it is the same as donors  Didn’t I say, it’s a bit copy? Unfortunately, you can’t make a call or connect to Wifi, because you lost all NV information. Let’s restore them…

Reset your phone into fastbootmode (turn it off, press vol- and power), then  go to last line – Dload mode, connect it to PC and type:

```
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst1 of=/dev/sdd13
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modemst2 of=/dev/sdd14
dd if=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/persist of=/dev/sdd22
```

That’s all. Now, you should have fully worked phone with dual sim, WiFi and Bluetooth worked. Congratulations :fingers-crossed:

If you don't undestand something in this guide, feel free to PM me. 

This guide is made with big help and technical support from fazerg.  Thank you, without your advice, I'm still having a brick.


----------



## korpirkor (Sep 9, 2016)

flintnovik said:


> (...)
> 9. *Check if the rom boots up correctly, fix the imei*: If the system boots up correctly, maybe you can use BT and Wi-Fi, but after entering *#06# to the dialer, you can see that your IMEI is null, and that you cannot connect to a mobile network. Let's try to solve this as well:
> a, WINDOWS or LINUX (I didn't try this one, but it should work):
> Enter fastboot mode (remember to stop the boot timer with vol-). Connect the phone to your pc.:
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for the unbrick guide, it helped a lot!
One note for step 9: To make it work, I had to modify commands:

```
fastboot -i 0x19d2 flash modemst1 modemst1.img
fastboot -i 0x19d2 flash modemst2 modemst2.img
fastboot -i 0x19d2 flash persist persist.img
```

Additionally Universal Naked Drivers, adb and fastboot commands are preinstalled with Android Studio.

And one last thing: Google apps from opengapps.org caused some problems, cgapps worked like a charm.


----------



## ritmiz (Oct 19, 2016)

korpirkor said:


> Thank you for the unbrick guide, it helped a lot!
> One note for step 9: To make it work, I had to modify commands:
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, friends, I need your help!
I have a phone ZTE V5 RedBull V9180 1gb_4gb version.
He was impeccably renovated brick. My friend revived him.
Phone works now. It does not work network sim cards, WI-FI, BT.
Help make it


----------



## kalopc (Dec 2, 2016)

Hi guys i have problem with my ZTE v5 v9180 i just installed MUIU 7 Version and now i cant wipe data partition with twrp. i try to wipe other partitions /cache /system /internal_SD  but i cant wipe this !!


----------



## drealdivinemags (Jul 4, 2018)

My zte v9180 has crash and it keeps showing android recovery system, i have tried putting another rom on it, but it keeps writing E:footer is wrong


----------

